# CAGAYAN DE ORO | Projects & Construction



## burt..

i think this is the only thread left..


----------



## Dakpa ang akong tiil

Congratz CDO for the new thread...
:applause:


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Ayala Mall will be named Centrio*
Posted on February 11, 2011 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*It’s official and it’s hot from the frying pan….Ayala’s mall development at the heart of Cagayan de Oro will be named CENTRIO.*

The tarpaulin was being installed this morning when I happened to pass by. Unfortunately, the large tarp is still blocked by a few vending stalls so I couldn’t take a wider shot. *But the thing is that it’s gonna be “CENTRIO – Home of Fashion!” A lifestyle mall indeed.
*
*A perspective of the mall and hotel is also shown in the tarp showing the multi-storey hotel on top of the mall and the glassy facade and a red colored portion of it.* Please forgive me for the fruits – anyway, it’s a hot day so melons are just what we need. You can also notice some palm trees on top of the mall…part of the rooftop landscape maybe.




































































































*On updates of the construction, vertical construction is now ongoing in one section fronting Graphics. The tower crane is also being prepared. Lots of excavation at the hotel site is observed. Delivery of concrete piles is also in progress. Steel bars and other construction materials are also onsite already.*

Browse over the photos for the updates.
































































Forget Gemini, it was perhaps a just “working draft” for the mall’s name which is now called CENTRIO.


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: XU Magis Student Complex update*
Posted on February 10, 2011 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Four months after its groundbreaking, the Magis Student Complex at Xavier University is now steadily rising.*

As seen in the pictures below, the main structural columns are almost complete up to the second level. The workers are now completing some tasks on perhaps the roof deck.














































As shown in the pictures, except maybe for some incidental noise, the school acitivities are not hampered by the construction as the work area is properly isolated with temporary walls.
































































*For familiarity, the XU Magis Student Complex is located at the old canteen site. The project is set to be completed in May 2011 or in 3 months time.*


----------



## Taegon

*NGCP Mindanao Control Center now rising*
Posted on February 9, 2011 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Construction of the Mindanao Control Center of the National Grid Corporation of the Phils. (NGCP) is now in progress in Carmen, Cagayan de Oro City.*
*
More specifically, the 4-storey edifice is situated in the existing NGCP District Office in Carmen just beside GSIS. **This will become the main control center overseeing the over-all operations of the Mindanao electric grid. *The main control center is currently in Iligan City and will be relocated to this new building once it is finished.

This building is said to be equipped with advanced technologies on monitoring and control equipment designed to have efficient operations on the whole of the Mindanao electric grid.

As shown below, work is fast and is now going to the second floor with long steel bars extending up 3 storeys high. Again, the project is in dire need (URGENT!) of carpenters/steel men in a statement beside the perspective. I’ve mentioned in previous posts that carpenters in the city have become hard to find because they have found work in numerous construction projects in the city. The contractor is Enrogel Construction Corp. Among Enrogel’s notable projects include the Cagayan de Oro Medical Center, Capitol University Expansion Building, the Main Gate of The Courtyards, and the Clubhouse of Robinson’s Fresno Parkview being the recent.














































*With Henry Sy now the major owner of NGCP, funds for building construction wouldn’t be a problem.*


----------



## kagayanon06

@taegon , apil jpun ang BPO's dra sa ayala ?


----------



## Taegon

*Groundbreaking set for 4 new MUST state-of-the-art buildings*
Posted on February 3, 2011 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Dr. Ricardo E. Rotoras, president of Mindanao University of Science and Technology is set to lead another set of groundbreaking ceremonies for four (4) more state-of-the-art buildings to be constructed inside the campus along CM Recto Avenue. These are the new University Gym, Student Center, University Dormitory, and Engineering and Architecture Complex. It will be done with the inauguration of the now completed Science Complex on February 8, 2011 at the start of the MUST Days 2011.*

Last year, the groundbreaking for the Science Complex was held coinciding with the inauguration of two new buildings: the new Administration Building and the Information and Communication Technology (ICT) Building shown above. PHOTO: The newly constructed buildings (L-R): Science Complex, Information and Communication Technology Building and New Administration Building shall have four more this year with the upcoming groundbreaking ceremony during the 2011 MUST Days celebration.

To refresh you, I posted the new MUST Complex Masterplan almost a year ago shown below.










*The new buildings will be the Student Center (#15) just beside the Science Complex, the Dormitory (#20) situated at the back of the campus, the new University Gym (#3) which was destroyed by fire last year and I presume will be located at the same site, and the Engineering/Architecture Complex (#4) located to the right of the Gym.
*
With all these constructions, all old buildings inside the campus will eventually be replaced with new ones and maybe and I’m pretty sure in the long run, the flooding problem of MUST will be solved.

with article by Marisa Molina-Manlapig


----------



## deanrj003

^^ Congratz CENTRIO !! :cheers:


----------



## Taegon

*Priority for P1.2 billion Coastal Superhighway pushed*
Posted on May 24, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*The completion of the more than P1.2 billion “coastal super highway” would be given priority among congressional projects in Cagayan de Oro City this year in order to decongest traffic in the city’s downtown district.*

Rep. Rufus Rodriguez, (2nd District, Cagayan de Oro City), said that reclamation of the coastal lines in Lapasan has gained headway and some 2-kilometer has already been reclaimed since the project’s phase 1 started early this year.

He said the phase 1 of the coastal highways starts at the Macabalan Port Area to settle at Gusa in the city’s east coast.

































































_all photos by DKD_

*The Department of Public Works and Highway has released some P600 million to initially start the super coastal highways that would traverse through Cagayan de Oro City’s north-east coast barangays Macabalan, Lapasan, Gusa, Agusan and Puerto.
*
*“It is a four-lane highway that would primarily be used for prime mover trucks, 24-footer cargo trucks and other trucking facilities that would certainly decongest traffic in downtown Cagayan de Oro,” Rodriguez, re-elected to the 15th Congress this year, said.
*
But it would be up to the City Council of Cagayan de Oro to legislate an ordinance requiring all trucks and prime mover equipment to pass through the super highway route instead of passing through the city’s congested downtown areas.

*He said the coastal highway will connect the newly completed P360-million bridged that connects Barangay Puntod and Kauswagan.*

*The second phase of the coastal highways would start from Gusa to Puerto, or roughly a total length of 10-kilometer, Rodriguez added.*

According to Rodriguez, demolition of shanties and houses along the shorelines would be minimal since highway engineers are seeing to it that these houses shall be spared from demolition.

“At any rate, owners of shanties and houses that would inevitably be demolished to give way to the construction of the coastal highways will be justly compensated,” Rodriguez added.

*When completed, the coastal super highway would perk up economic activity in this port capital city of Cagayan de Oro City.*

The “super coastal highways” would also become one of the city’s major coastal attraction likened to Cebu City’s south road project which ran across Barangays Bato, Pasil, Alaska, Mambaling, Pardo and toward Talisay City.

article by Cris Diaz of Gold Star Daily




*PROJECT WATCH: CDO Coastal Superhighway updates*
Posted on March 31, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











After the groundbreaking held last November 2009, the Coastal Superhighway Project has showed significant progress. As of March 2010, a significant portion of coastal waters in Lapasan have already been reclaimed. The 1.4 Billion project of Congressman Rufus Rodriguez is designed to connect to the Cagayan de Oro 3rd Bridge Project (Puntod-Kauswagan).

*Photos below show dumptrucks loaded with boulders in the farther side of seaside Lapasan. Construction of rock armor fencing is a vital part of reclamation. The huge rocks or boulders will first be dumped along the boundary so that minimal filling materials will be carried away by sea currents. The four(4)-lane highway will reclaim a significant portion of coastal areas along the Lapasan-Gusa area. Reclamation began from the south end of Cagayan de Oro Port.*




































































































This project will ever change Cagayan de Oro’s coastal landscape…perhaps similar to Roxas Boulevard (wishful thinking)?

all photos by DKD of SSC




*PROJECT WATCH: CDO Coastal Superhighway as of September 2010*
Posted on September 8, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Latest pictures of the Cagayan de Oro eastern coastal superhighway project shows significant progress since the previous update last May 2010.*

*As seen in the photos, construction of the seawall and drainage facilities are still ongoing. Dump trucks loaded with filling materials are observed transporting eastward or towards Gusa seaside area for further reclamation. Initially, they’re constructing the breakwater with rocks then filling it with soil.*






























































































































































































all photos by DKD of SSC

*This 4-lane highway is planned to be extended to Bugo but this phase is up to Gusa only. *Further, there are resorts in Cugman (Cha-li), and ports in Tablon (Gothong, General Milling Corp., Cagayan Corn Products Corp., Cagayan de Oro Oil Mill Corp.) and Bugo (Del Monte) which could be a hindrance to the project.


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: CDO International Trade & Convention Center to be completed soon*
Posted on January 24, 2011 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*The 7,700-seat capacity Cagayan de Oro International Trade and Convention Center located at Taguanao, Indahag is slated for completion soon and due to be opened in 2012.
*
This after Cagayan de Oro City Second District Concgressman Rufus Rodriguez secured the release of additional P200 million for this year 2011. Photo below shows Cong. Rodriguez and some local officials posing with the scale model of the Convention Center.










*The P758-million convention center is due for completion in 2012.* DPWH Regional Director Norma Gironella said they will prioritize the function rooms, water and electric systems of the convention with available funding of P385 million as well as the additional P200 million.

*The convention center building, which will accommodate at least 7,700 people, will be an ideal place for international, national and trade exhibits, seminar and conventions. It will be operated and managed by the Philippine Tourism Authority.*

Photo below shows the current interior of the building.










Based on the schedule, the facility would be usable by December this year.

Accordingly, the plan is to have a Philippine Basketball Association (PBA) game as an inauguration activity. The convention center would be operated by the Department of Tourism (DOT) but Rodriguez said he would insist that barangay officials of Indahag and Macasandig should be given a hand in managing its day-to-day operations.

*Meanwhile, Singson ordered DPWH here to start the expropriation proceeding for properties that would be used in the widening of the road leading to the convention center in Taguanao.*

Singson told Gironella that the road leading to the convention center should be at least be six lanes wide. Rodriguez welcomed Singson’s move, saying that this plan would ease traffic in the area once the convention center becomes operational.

photos by Rolando Sudaria; with article from Gold Star Daily


More photos:


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Mallberry Suites Expansion nears completion*
Posted on March 8, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com









*
The Mallberry Suites Expansion Project is now on its final stages of construction. The tower crane, a fixture last year during its construction has been removed.*

*Based on photos below, the extension (Building B) I think is ready for occupancy as airconditioning units are already installed. Work is now focused on the 10th floor of center building (Building C) aside from painting of the exteriors.*

The following photos were taken from different points, namely: Gaisano Mall Food Court, and along Osmeña Street.




































































































































*PROJECT WATCH: Mallberry Suites Expansion almost done*
Posted on October 13, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Mallberry Suites expansion project is now on the homestretch of opening more rooms in the new buildings. Arguably the most favorite downtown hotel in the city, Mallberry is always fully-booked which compelled the owners to expand.*

As seen in the photos, work is now focused on the exterior of the 7-storey building closest to Osmeña St. *The 10-storeycenter building is also done perhaps with interior finishings left to complete.*

The hotel’s location makes it ideal for business travellers and tourists alike due to its proximity to Limketkai Mall and other convention venues. Just browse over the pictures for the latest updates.


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: City Legislative/Admin Bldg. latest updates*
Posted on August 12, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Work on the new City Legislative and Administration Building has now shifted to the facade and its interiors. As clearly shown above, the main entrance stairs are very much obvious at the lower right.*

The building is still very much bare with lots of options on what to do with the exteriors. Will they place metal claddings? glass? Perhaps, construction suppliers may still have a say…or has City Hall already decided on it?

















































































































































Based on the progress of construction, I see some partial relocation of some departments of city hall before the year ends. I think the discussion is more on the proper location of the different departments/sections of city hall which need to be relocated due to congestion and space limitations.





*PROJECT WATCH: City Legislative/Admin Bldg. as of Nov. 26*
Posted on November 26, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Latest update of the City Legislative and Administration Building revealed aluminum claddings are now installed on the building’s exterior. This is a trend in building construction nowadays as a viable and cheaper alternative to paint.*

As seen in the pictures, workers are seen doing various activities in the work area. The central part (just above the City Tourism Office) is more likely a bridge or hallway with a view of the city hall grounds and the river, if I’m not mistaken. I think they will install glass walls on this part.

Meanwhile, ramps and main entrances are now visible on the section near Burgos Street. More pictures below. Just click each image for larger view.


----------



## Taegon

*PROGRESS WATCH: New Agora Complex latest updates*
Posted on February 8, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











Quick updates on the New Agora Complex Project showed steel structures for the Market already in place. Concreting of main columns is underway.

A cloudless day with scorching solar heat = rush photos. Had to drive around the complex. Above photo and below show the project as seen from southeast corner.










Below is the project as viewed from northeast corner.










Picture below shows the new complex as seen from northwest. Under construction at right I believe forms part of the new bus terminal or perhaps an entrance to the new market.










Maybe you can notice the very high ceiling or roof frames of the supposed to be just a 2-storey edifice. There are rumors that SM is putting up a Save More branch inside.

The view from Dunkin Donuts outlet. Had to get off the car since trucks and buses are blocking the view.










Below is the New Agora Complex as viewed from southwest corner. On the left (not seen on photo) is another building being constructed within the complex. Perhaps, the police station or terminal office.










From the looks of it, I’d say this will be inaugurated come July or August 2010.




*PROJECT WATCH: Agora Complex is now Market City*
Posted on March 13, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*The New Agora Complex being developed by Mr. Hong See is now called Market City based on the newly installed tarpaulin onsite. Its official name is Market City and Eastbound Bus Terminal.*

Roof frames for the bus terminal building can now be seen in the pictures below.




























Below is the new tarp. Funny that the design already has Mang Inasal, Jollibee and Greenwich — sure locators? With these fastfood stores, Market City may just be a Mall afterall.




























More photo updates below.



















Heavy traffic in the vicinity of Market City.



























































*PROJECT WATCH: Market City as of August 29, 2010*
Posted on August 31, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Development of Market City is now on the exterior painting stage. However, much work still to be done on the interiors. The eastern part of the building (fronting La Paz) is where the SM SaveMore will be located. Some fastfood chains will be established near the bus terminal area. Stalls for the old locators will be in the middle part.*

Based on the info, the contractor is targeting project completion by the fourth quarter of this year. More photos below.





















































































































































*PROJECT WATCH: SaveMore Agora to open October 18*
Posted on October 13, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*SM Group’s SaveMore Agora Branch will open on October 18. This is seen on the tarpaulin installed on all sides of the New Agora Complex now called Market City, which is nearing completion. This is the first SaveMore in Mindanao, SM’s stand alone supermarket.*

An indication of the opening is the dismantling of the temporary stalls surrounding the eastern wing of Market City where SaveMore will be located as shown below. Delivery vans are also transferring all dry goods and other products.

















































































*
The other portions of Market City is still under construction but SM, the largest locator in Market City is bent on opening next week. *


----------



## tunatuna

Abante Cagayan!
I Love the pics! Makainggit! Hehehe.


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Golden Mile updates*
Posted on April 14, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*The Golden Mile’s north extension has already progressed. After reclamation, piles are now seen at the site. A pile driver and a back hoe were seen onsite. This connects to the portion beside the ongoing expansion of City Hall. Reclamation has now reached right at the back of the proposed amphitheater or just fronting the lot where the proposed 30-storey City Center will be built.
*






















































One thing which rouses curiousity is the seemingly extension of reclamation towards the center of the river shown below.



















Below is a clearer picture taken during low tide the day before.










My assumption is that it will be the base of the proposed walkbridge as seen in the perspective below.



















It could also be the fountain, but based on its distance, it should be the walk bridge….










*Meanwhile, DPWH has started initial pile driving works at the Paseo del Rio area near Kagay-an Bridge as part of its river protection project which is a major component of the bridge. Initial clearing of the river abutments was conducted just recently as clearly shown in the next photos. This area is located south of City Hall and will connect to the portion just beside the church and then finally the Golden Mile. Hopefully, this will be fast-tracked to pave the way for the Paseo del Rio project of the Pelaez Group located right behind the bridge.
*




































The Convention Center in the background is so near yet so far…actually.
















































*PROJECT WATCH: Golden Mile latest updates*
Posted on August 12, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*The Golden Mile project is still on-going. As seen in the pictures, the concrete river protection from the back of the city hall up to the area just behind the Chavez lot next to the amphitheater has been completed.
*
However, major earthfilling works are still needed shown below.










There are also changes perhaps as the north extension wall overlaps with the completed one.










This opening below is where trucks get some of their aggregates. Also, based on the perspective, this is right across the proposed river fountain.










Shown below, the river fountain is right next to the city hall straight down from Toribio Chavez Street.










*The Golden Mile is not just a river tourism project but also an infrastructure development as measure against erosion and flooding.*




























Some of the unused concrete piles….




























Hopefully, this Golden Mile project will be completed soon.


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Primavera Residences updates*
Posted on May 5, 2010 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com




















*Construction of the 10-storey Primavera Residences at Pueblo de Oro has began with preliminary site clearing of the area undertaken last week.*

The subject property located at the back of Phoenix Fuel Refilling Station has already been fenced. Some heavy equipment were seen onsite but work was minimal because it was a Sunday. I expect construction work to pick up in the next few days. Primavera Residences will be the latest vertical condominium development in uptown Cagayan de Oro, the first being Korescoville 1 & 2. The Courtyards also at Pueblo is a horizontal type condo development.

*Primavera will be the first green building in Mindanao by the ITPI (Italpinas “Euroasian Design & Eco-Development Corporation”) and ICCP (Investment and Capital Corporation of the Philippines. Below is the project billboard as seen from Masterson Avenue. I guess a portion of the Concentrix Building will be obstructed from view by the project.*



















Below is the project site as seen from Gran Via.
































*PROJECT WATCH: Primavera Residences latest update*
Posted on January 11, 2011 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*We can finally see some steel bars protruding from the enclosed area of Primavera Residences. The bars are now 15-20 feet tall and quite a progress on the first green building in Mindanao.
*
For several months, work was concentrated on the building’s foundations. Now we can see that vertical construction is now underway. Hope to see some significant progress ahead. As of now, it is overshadowed by the speedy construction of Granvia Square right behind it.




























*The one under construction is the first of two 10-storey towers.* Accordingly, construction of the second tower will commence once 60% of the units in the first tower are sold. 




*
Reservation Fee*

Ph 20,000 (Reservation)

Ph 50,000 (Commercial/Office)


Ground floor (17 sq.m to 66 sq.m) : Ph 1,105,000 to Ph 4,620,000

2nd floor (40 sq.m to 84 sq.m) : Ph 1,870,000 to Ph 4,620,000

3rd floor (26.50 sq.m to 42.50 sq.m) : Ph 1,230,688 to Ph 2,006,688

4th floor (26.50 sq.m to 42.50 sq.m) : Ph 1,279,915 to Ph 2,086,955

5th floor (26.50 sq.m to 54.50 sq.m) : Ph 1,331,112 to Ph 2,856,545

6th floor (26.50sq.m to 55.50 sq.m) : Ph 1,370,084 to Ph 3,026,466

7th floor (26.50sq.m to 55.50 sq.m) : Ph 1,424,888 to Ph 3,116,942

8th floor (26.50 sq.m to 55.50 sq.m) : Ph1,481,883 to Ph 3,241,620

9th floor (26.50 sq.m to 55.50 sq.m) : Ph 1,572,185 to Ph 3,437,096

10th floor (26.50 sq.m to 55.50 sq.m) : Ph 1,666,517 to Ph 3,643,322


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Johndorf Venture’s Granvia Residences now rising at Pueblo*
Posted on October 11, 2010 by damarre 
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Johndorf Ventures Corporation, a known real estate developer in Cagayan de Oro and Iligan is now venturing into the condominium business. Its first condotel project under its development is named as Granvia Square, which means Great Way.* It is going to be a 6-storey building with 70 units. 

As of now, construction has began right at the Pueblo Business Park beside Concentrix. The project will soon have a grand launching to be participated by all the real estate’s personalities and perhaps includes the unveiling of the condotel’s perspective.

As seen below, there are initial columns now rising at the site… seems to be too small for a 6-storey building? Maybe we’ll get some updated news soon on this project.










Cagayan de Oro’s uptown is slowly getting the needed development with lots of condominium projects…. we’ll definitely wait for the so-called launching of this project.

photo credits by Francis Xavier of SSC





*PROJECT WATCH: Granvia Square now on 4th floor*
Posted on January 11, 2011 by damarre 
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Construction of Granvia Square Condotel at Pueblo de Oro is now on high gear as work is now on the fourth floor just barely a month after my last update in December 2010 which shows they were just starting work on the 2nd level.*

As seen in the following photos, work is fast and based on the progress, they could top off the building in February 2011. The condotel’s developer, Johndorf Ventures Corp., must be rushing the building so it can start the project launch. Also, they might be contemplating that construction of Primavera Residences located right in front is still in low gear that it might be better to finish the building first for the public to see. Once the 10-storey Primavera is completed, Granvia will be blocked from view along Masterson Avenue.










You can also see a huge space at the back below which could be ideal for a second building.



















Below is a shot from Masterson Avenue showing both Granvia and Primavera.










Browse over more photos below.



























































































Cagayan de Oro’s uptown is slowly getting the needed development with lots of condominium projects…. we’ll definitely wait for the so-called launching of this project.

photo credits by Francis Xavier of SSC




*PROJECT WATCH: Granvia Square is now Granvia Residences*
Posted on January 22, 2011 by damarre 
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











Here’s a clearer rendering of the under construction condo at Pueblo and its officially named Granvia Residences. *As shown, it will have 4 storeys with 69 residential studio units and 4 commercial units at the ground floor. *Accordingly, official project launch will coincide with the Chinese New Year, February 3, 2011. So watch for it…!


----------



## Taegon

*Gaisano Mall Bulua​*



*PROJECT WATCH: Gaisano Bulua*
Posted on May 6, 2010 by damarre 
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com












*If you’re going west from the city, you’ll notice this huge area on the left just passing Bulua proper with many heavy equipment doing all sorts of construction work. This project is said to be that of the proposed Gaisano Bulua. There is no official press release yet but city officials have announced in some radio and tv interviews about this project a month ago. The area is just fronting De Oro Pacific Home Plus, where you can see the movie billboards of what is showing in Gaisano Cinemas.*

I don’t see any rendering or perspective of the project onsite but rumors state that this building will have three floors. Construction started a couple of weeks ago but work was concentrated on the other end of the property, unnoticeable from passing motorists along the highway. Not until last week that the earthworks have now included the area near the highway and frequency of passage of dump trucks and heavy equipment have increased considerably.

Currently, excavations along the perimeter is being undertaken with other excavations perhaps for the foundations and septic vault. Circular steel columns are also visible in some areas. As seen in one of the photos below, the contractor even has its own crushing plant onsite. This project I think aims to cater to customers from the western part of Cagayan de Oro City and Misamis Oriental. With extensive commercial development in the city proper, this project will alleviate the traffic problem by filtering incoming vehicles whose purpose is to shop. I just hope this development has enough space for parking.

















































































































*PROJECT WATCH: Gaisano Bulua updates*
Posted on August 31, 2010 by damarre 
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Construction of Gaisano Bulua is making significant progress. One can clearly see the 3-storey structure on the left. The building along the main frontage is still being constructed. Still, everyone is guessing what the building would look like because there’s still no perspective displayed onsite.*

Based on the construction photos, this would be completed next year, maybe during fiesta time again?

From the photos below, I’m assuming Unipace Corp. (Gaisano) is building several buildings onsite joined by bridges. Still, it’s just my guess. Maybe Gaisano will post the tarpaulin soon.








































































































*PROJECT WATCH: Gaisano Bulua as of November 12*
Posted on November 12, 2010 by damarre 
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*The structural design of the under construction Gaisano Bulua has now taken shape. The commercial undertaking is right across De Oro Pacific Home Plus along busy Bulua Highway.*

Without any press release, it’s hard to determine what Mr. Stephen Gaisano has in mind for his latest branch so we’ll just rely on assumption and rumors. As shown below, there’s a large opening on the left side of the building leading to the interior of the compound which I assume to include parking spaces.










You can also try to count the main columns to know the depth of the building from the highway.





































Try to compare the usual height of a 2-storey building beside it… Gaisano has a high ceiling.










If I’m not mistaken, I’m assuming this is the irregular shape of the Bulua property. The pictures seen above and below show the main expanse of the small frontage along the highway shown on the map (CLICK MAP TO ENLARGE).










More photos below.









































*PROJECT WATCH: Gaisano Bulua as of yearend 2010*
Posted on January 6, 2011 by damarre 
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Passed by Gaisano Bulua last week and took a few photos. It’s now clear this will be a three-storey commercial building. The small frontage hides what’s inside of the building but you can clearly see the areas near the front.*

The main entrance near the left side is open with no barricades and is very tempting to go inside to take some shots. From the looks of it, the building seems to be “L-shaped”. Nevertheless, I was hoping I can get inside some other time as I was in a hurry.



















I just hope Gaisano will finally put some fine architecture on this building when finished.

With the above updates, I’m expecting an opening by middle of 2011….


----------



## Taegon

*Gaisano Cugman​*



*PROJECT WATCH: Another Gaisano project in Cugman*
Posted on January 8, 2010 by damarre 
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Mr. Stephen Gaisano hasn’t even completed its building project along Julio Pacana Street and I saw this long stretch of property in Cugman being fenced with G.I. sheets. Accordingly, Mr. Gaisano has bought the property from the Tamparong family and is reportedly developing a commercial arcade in the said lot.
*
Some workers at the site said they heard it will be a warehouse but based on the last set of photos below, the width is shorter that the length of 18-wheeler trucks known to transport goods for Gaisano’s stores. Some also said it will be an arcade which I’m more inclined to believe.

In my opinion, if it is indeed an arcade it would be similar to that of Kimwa Arcade where a long line of commercial stalls are up for rent for office or business establishment where the main establishment is Leo’s Bar.










As seen in the following pictures, the facade is nearly 200 meters long. Gaisano is also rumored to be negotiating with the adjacent lot being occupied by entrepreneurs selling seedlings for nursery or planting. Said is also owned by Tamparong family…..again.





































As seen below, workers have started the layout and excavation of the foundations of the proposed building.




























But whether it is an arcade or a warehouse, it is still good news for Cagayan de Oro since this will provide opportunities for those without work.





*PROJECT WATCH: Gaisano Cugman update*
Posted on May 11, 2010 by damarre 
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com












*Construction of Businessman Stephen Gaisano’s building in Cugman is still ongoing. Latest updates revealed workers are now working on the second level of the 2-storey commercial building project.*

As seen in the following photos, the lengthy structure of the project resembles an arcade or strip-type commercial development. Notably, the area behind this building is still very wide good for expansion areas perhaps more warehouse for Gaisano. Note that in the main photo above, you can see the new concrete fence built by Gaisano in the background showing that the boundary of the property extends to the hill behind it.

If this is indeed an arcade similar to Rosario Strip, then this is very ideal for those who want to avoid traffic in Lapasan and city proper. This site is good for restaurants, coffee shops, convenience stores and restobars. But still, only Mr. Gaisano knows what this project is.








































































































*RANDOM SHOTS: Gaisano Cugman – view from the hills*
Posted on February 5, 2011 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com












*I got these vantage point shots of Gaisano’s commercial undertaking in Cugman via email from blog contributor @edmar… From the pictures, quite a large area at the back of the commercial arcade at the frontage.*

The development will have a central road from the main gate maybe similar to Kimwa Compound in Baloy. Still we don’t know what specific development Gaisano has in mind inside the property – commercial buildings or just simple warehouses? We’re pretty sure the main frontage will house commercial stalls for rent. But as shown, there are piles on the ground and one building is under construction shown below.










If I can make a suggestion, I would love to have a Rosario Strip like development inside…. a long line of architecturally designed commercial arcade of shops, diners, bars, coffee shops – all inside the property and is very safe – similar to Parkmall in Mandaue City shown below. For one, it will create another growth center and decongest the city proper including the Limketkai Area.

But I guess Gaisano has other things in mind…. and not what I wished for a Parkmall-type development. 

Browse over the photos.





























































































But who knows, there might be some changes in the plans (wishful thinking)…..Thanks to @edmar again for the photos.


----------



## Taegon

tunatuna said:


> Abante Cagayan!
> I Love the pics! Makainggit! Hehehe.



Thanks for dropping by bro! :cheers:


----------



## Taegon

:cheers:





FrancisXavier said:


> *Korean firm starts Laguindingan project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the impending operation next year (2012) of Laguindingan Airport, a Korean firm Trubuil Inc. has began its real estate project in the area called Lohas Hills Homes and Business Park, located at Sinai, Laguindingan, Misamis Oriental.
> 
> Accordingly, heavy equipment and surveying team are currently at the site for site grading and preparation for road networks. The location is just along the highway just 50 meters from access road to the airport. If you’re going to Iligan, it’s on the left side portion.
> 
> The project is a mixed use type of development with residential subdivision, a condotel and an international school. By the way, the firm is looking for staff. Just submit resumé to Belmonte Bldg. 52 Masterson Ave. Carmen, Cagayan de Oro City or email to [email protected].


----------



## michael_ray

^^Awesome!


----------



## Taegon

*Oro supports port expansion*
Wednesday, March 2, 2011




*THE Cagayan de Oro City Council said Tuesday that it supports the resolution seeking the construction of a P500-million modern roll on-roll off (Ro-Ro) facilities at the city port in Barangay Macabalan.
*
The resolution was earlier submitted for approval by the Port Manager Advisory Council (PMAC).

In a special report, Councilor Alden Bacal said it is high time for the city to catch up with other areas in the country by rehabilitating the port of the city for it to be converted from just a "backdoor" to a "front door" of greater opportunities.

Bacal said Cagayan de Oro, known as the city in bloom, blossom and in boom, attracts more tourists, thus the need to modernize the port.

*"The modern Ro-Ro facilities will maximize the berthing space at the port to bare the strong Republic Nautical Highway program of the national government,"* he said.

*Bacal said based on PMAC's proposal, the Ro-Ro facilities will be constructed at berths 1-5 near the passenger terminal complex and will be committed to Manila, Cebu, Bohol and Bacolod destinations.*

By the end of 2011, he said construction of the pre-departure area at the passenger terminal building will start.

*"Based on the blue print, there would be elevated boarding bridges to berths 4 and 5 and along the quay of berths 1-3 for the convenience, safety and security of disembarking or embarking passengers just like any other ports in the country," Bacal said.*

*Aside from the P500 million Ro-Ro facilities, also considered is the re-development of the city's seaport that would be at par with international standards.* (Nicole J. Managbanag)

Published in the Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro newspaper on March 03, 2011.


----------



## Bamboo88

*Raft with the local celebrities *
By Lynde Salgados

CAGAYAN de Oro River's famous wild rapids will be tested anew by some 20 local celebrities on February 26.

"They're going to feel the rush of the country's premier white water rafting destination," said Ardizon "Papa Ardie" Arsua, marketing and image consultant of the 1st Rafting Adventure Philippines and Eco Extreme Rafting Adventure.

"Raft with The Local Celebrities," Arsua said, is a cause-oriented activity that is a free white-water rafting adventure with famous and influential local personalities in the “City of Golden Friendship.”

Among those invited to experience the breathtaking stunt are Silka 2010 Kathy Almirante, Yes FM's Andy Coco, DJ Oye and Lolo Insyong, Benjie Manuel of the fashion sector, Mark "Pogi" Francisco of Gold Star Daily, Ian Nuer of Sining Kambayoka Ensemble, Ryan Casiño (chairman of the National Commission for Culture and Arts) and PJ dela Peña of the local ABS-CBN news.

Aside from the free ride of thrill and excitement, Almirante and company will also be treated to free meal and freebies, courtesy of 1st Rafting Adventure and Eco-Extreme Rafting Adventure companies.

"The rationale behind this event is to unify the people in Cagayan de Oro through the use of the local celebrities' network and influences in protecting and preserving the beauty and wonders of Cagayan de Oro River," Arsua told Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro.

The Oro River basks in the splendor of lust vegetation scenery. From downtown Divisoria, a simple jeepney ride can take one up Carmen Hill, a sprawling mini-mountain with impressive scenery and natural formations, such as the historic Macahambus Cave and Macahambus Adventure Park in the barangay of Lumbia. And en route to barangays Dansolihon and Mambuaya on boats for the best rafting experience, one can pause for a moment and enjoy the panoramic view while cruising the calm waters and embrace Mother Nature.

"In this recreational outdoor activity, our local celebrities can really explore and discover for themselves the thrill of nature at its wildest," Arsua added.

Published in the Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro newspaper on February 19, 2011.


----------



## Bamboo88

*Oro river's tricky 5th rapid*
By Lynde Salgados
SUN*STAR - Cagayan de Oro
Thursday, March 3, 2011


BENEATH the tame veneer of civilization, there is a wildness that lurks in all of us.

It is the spirit of adventure.

As our friendly guides implore, "step into the boats, pick up a paddle, and you become one with the wind and water.

Learning how to ride with the moving water is a journey both inward and outward, and it can easily be a lifelong pursuit.

It never really occurred to us how much a journey of this kind represented the physical unity of the native habitat now known as the booming, blooming and blossoming City of Golden Friendship. It's aboriginal and age-old history, its people, landscape, waterways and its spirit.

Only then we realized that rafting itself is much more than a physical pursuit.

"It's like enjoying the freedom of the press in which we carry a great responsibility of freely emancipating the truth," shared the lovely Primy Cane, whose fluent English was as clear as the drop of forest waters divinely slipping through the ragged cliff.

For Karlo, sweet-smiling Beryl, fellow guides and the rest whose eyes are beholden to the beauty of nature, water rafting is a way of life. In it we feel a renewed sense of freedom.

The very sight of them as we raft along the busy streams--tiny forest flowers blooming along the greening portage trails, a natural sculpture of giant rocks shaped by winds and waves, the singing birds and the green snakes curling up high on a hilly twig and the rush of water everywhere--stirs our souls.

All of them are welcome signs of new life.

Of course, before plunging in to the flat water of Mambuaya where at least 14 wild rapids await along slightly over 12-kilometer stretch, the "celebrity group" had to listen intently to the short briefing on how to paddle, maneuver, balancing act, moving forward, u-turns and sideslips as well as the mandatory tips on river rescues and safety.

"Ladies and gentlemen, we're left with no choice here. We have to paddle or die," warned Ardizon, in gesture replete with gayly laugh, but even then shook the novice part in us.

Mentioning alone Mambuaya river's lengthy 12-kilometer stretch of various obstacles and challenges is enough to send shiver down our spines--the complete beginners.

Right on then, things become wilder and scary in our thoughts.

For the less-expert swimmers, one could not avoid asking silly questions like: Is there a Temagami (deep water) out there for us to endure? And how certain is our survival in case of capsizing?

Others may even be tempted to ask: How sure we are there's no crocodile or Anacunda-type of snake in this place?

Fear-driven queries that only made ABS-CBN reporter Rod Bolivar to show a cold shoulder with arms firmly-crossed up his chest when motioned to try rafting with the group after conducting on-the-spot interview with the local luminaries.

There's always a quiver when you're just starting.

But isn't this part of the adventure--to conquer fears and bravely face unexpected challenges?

For as long that I have my lifejacket on I will be safe, I was sort of lifting my spirit.

Once in Palawan during the 2008 Palarong Pambansa, me and the basketball team of Sacred Heart of Jesus Montessori School (SHJMS) had a grand time sight-seeing on a myriad of outgoing family of dolphins in the deep-blue sea before traversing in the other side of the paradise island if only to experience the eerie wilderness of the world wonder Underground River.

Of course, white water rafting is a different challenge.

I always have a respect of the moving waters that has become the unique trademark of our very own Cagayan de Oro River.

And I would never underestimate its great potential danger.

A friend in the band of my younger brother back then was engulfed by raging waters somewhere in the outskirt of Initao, Misamis Oriental. It was a tragedy.

Even Michael Jordan had his own traumatic experience when his childhood sweetheart and a male friend had never both saw the light again after similar incident.

Jordan, in fact, in his own written book narrated his close encounter with death by near drowning when he's still a boy.

Was it a case of godly sky scraper losing power and all on the wet surface? Like Superman becoming powerless in the face of Kryptonite?

Our family too had a nightmare on this, though it was a long long story.

River classification is used to give a universal language to describe the difficulties we may face on a river. But it somewhat subjective guideline, as it is based on judging a river under certain conditions.

Flooding, erosion, changing water levels and geological disturbances can completely alter a classification.

As they say, nothing replaces first-hand experience, even on a familiar river.

The weather was perfect when we get down the waters the sun won't show to burn our skin.

Bordering between the mountain ranges of Cagayan de Oro and Baungon in Bukidnon, I could find the Mambuaya River as a difficult one it has the fast current, numerous obstacles and rapids with high, irregular waves that can swamp a rubberized boat and even a swiftly gliding canoe.

Precise maneuvering and expert boat control are required to negotiate the turbulent water as well as to avoid dangerous obstacles.

"Our fate depends in the expert hands of the river guide, am I right Karlo? You have all the control and the decision to knock the boat or play safe with us," the fast-learning Cane insists when, all of a sudden, another in-your-face sensation has caught us by surprise.

From a smooth ride, we've quickly metamorphosed into a screaming bunch of risk-taking kids in great thrill and excitement as we bumped into a cacophony of eddy tides that forced us to paddle strong--forward--in unified force.

Only then Karlo broke a story that on that very portion--distinguished as the fifth rapid--an experienced rafter from Germany fell off to his huge bewilderment that he immediately called the route as a "surprise obstacle".

"The dude practically melts in shame as his expertise was never a factor then in this area," Karlo recalled.

Indeed, the water spot was quite deceiving.

Just in striking distance, there's an unnoticeable boulder ahead and the sudden burst of strong eddies even listed the Presidentiable Sister Kris Aquino as its latest victim.

*"Kris Aquino was the last to fall in this rapid that's why we call it now as the "Kris Drop" obstacle,"* Karlo explained. To which the angelic face Eien (Almirante) gamely quipped: "And sure Ate Kris must be shrieking by then with her usual "Oh Boy" (pertaining to her biz friend Boy Abunda) how could this happen to me," when the waterly surprise of her life was presented. (To be continued)


----------



## Bamboo88

*Soft Opening of Fashion Institute of the Philippines - Cagayan de Oro Branch*
Photos by Mike Sia


----------



## Bamboo88

From Mike Sia


----------



## dark_knight_detectve

*18 Storey LKK Hotel and Resort Updates as of 03/05/11*


----------



## dark_knight_detectve

*10 Storey Ayala Hotel Updates as of 03/05/11*


----------



## Taegon

^^





FrancisXavier said:


> *Kukun – Ayala Boutique Hotel*


----------



## michael_ray

They have dug the soil fairly enough which makes me wonder... Could it be a highrise?


----------



## Taegon

*City Devt Council thumbs up P 806 million worth priority projects*
Posted on March 5, 2011 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*
The City Development Council (CDC) has given the go-signal for the implementation of various priority development projects worth P806 million during its meeting last March 3 *presided by City Councilor and Finance, Ways and Means Committee Chairman Simeon Licayan (3rd from left). Topping the list is the construction of two (2) flyovers, traffic signal modernization, garbage collection improvement, and other major infrastructure projects. (CIO)


----------



## GearX

*Cagayan de Oro City ... is a city in bloom, blossom and boom! *

*LINK*


----------



## dark_knight_detectve

*Paseo Mall and ZCX Convention Center Updates as of 03/08/11
*


----------



## kagayanon06

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

*Tnx for the updates dark* :applause:


----------



## Taegon

*Royalè Business Club opens CDO branch*
Posted on March 9, 2011 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*Royalè Business Club International Inc. (RBCII), a 100% Filipino owned corporation engaged in providing quality but affordable health and wellness products, business options, micro-businesses and franchises to Filipinos worldwide has finally put up a branch in Cagayan de Oro City.*

Royalè’s branch is specifically located at the corner of Toribio Chavez and Apolinar Velez Streets. The inauguration of the CDO branch held yesterday was attended by top honchos of RBCII and city officials led by Vice Mayor Ian Acenas and Cong. Benjo Benaldo.




















Founded by Ricardo S. Castaneda in 2006, Royalè now has thousands of satisfied club members and still growing, who are learning, saving and earning from Royalè’s quality products and services, 900 of whom have also started operating their own franchises nationwide from more than 25 food and non-food micro-franchise brands to choose from.










Read more about the Royalè HERE: http://www.royalebusinessclub.com/


----------



## Taegon

^^




deanrj003 said:


> *Blend and Brew Café now open at Earlsbridge*
> Posted on March 7, 2011 by damarre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another coffee shop has opened recently in Cagayan de Oro. Blend and Brew Café, located at the upper ground floor of the just completed Earlsbridge Building along Tomas Saco Street had their soft opening last February 28.
> *The building which is the first unique glass and steel architecturally designed structure in the city also has an internet cafe at the lower ground floor (basement) and office spaces and function rooms in the upper floors.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from coffee, it also offers a variety of pastries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With nearby Rodelsa Circle becoming an alternate venue for evening getaways for yuppies, this place’s future is bright*.


----------



## Taegon

*RDC forms task force for Laguindingan Airport*
Posted on March 9, 2011 by damarre
cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com











*THE Regional Development Council (RDC) has created a new special task force to handle the other developments outside the Laguindingan Airport Development Project (LADP) area in preparation for the airport’s smooth operation in 2012.*

Read more HERE: http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-d...-forms-task-force-laguindingan-airport-143820


----------



## Taegon

^^




michael_ray said:


>


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Other construction updates 31*
Posted on April 18, 2011 by damarre











Here are some new construction projects since No. 29 of the series. Shown above is the *4-storey pension house by Abalos Golden Eagle Enterprises located along Hayes-Guillermo Streets in Cogon*.

Construction is now on the 3rd floor…





































Next is a* 6-storey condominium project along 17th-6th Street in Nazareth*, just a stone’s throw away from Loreto’s. As shown below, construction is now on the 2nd floor. There’s no perspective installed onsite so we may have to wait. The site was once the location of Philadephian Christian Academy.














































Another new project below is located along A. Velez Street. A *5-storey building* is being fit into a very small space right at the former Samsung Shop just fronting the old City Library. Beside it, the former Chevrolet showroom is also being renovated.




























As if the construction boom in the city has not yet reached its peak,* another building is rising along Corrales Avenue just across the Lutheran Church and Big Flat Bread….there’s a huge tree blocking the view but I guess it’s a mixed-use type.*





































*Below is another new construction or expansion along Fernandez (formerly Dolores Street). It’s located on the interior so this view is what I got. It’s a 3 or 4-storey expansion.*










*Below is another major renovation of a 2-storey building along Velez and San Agustin Streets.*



















*The former Club 1150 is now called Outbox*…












http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/04/18/project-watch-other-construction-updates-31/

….I’m not done yet, there’s still more new constructions….to be posted soon.


----------



## Taegon

^^





Bamboo88 said:


> *Puerto Fly-Over Now Underconstruction...*






Bamboo88 said:


> *Puerto Fly-Over Now Underconstruction...*


----------



## Taegon

*Latest Update of Paseo Del Rio (21 story Riviera Hotel and 4 story Paseo Mall and Convention Center) as of April 18, 2011
*​



donnex said:


> taken from QS website
> http://www.orionmanila.com
> 
> So i guess base on this rendering isang building lang ang Mall at convention center.





*RANDOM SHOTS: Paseo del Rio from St. Augustine Cathedral*
Posted on April 18, 2011 by damarre











*Took some snapshots of Paseo del Rio yesterday from St. Augustine Cathedral….looks like the t-crane is now being installed.*

Once the t-crane begins operation, vertical construction will be faster….





































…the Convention Center is seen in the background…













http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...ts-paseo-del-rio-from-st-augustine-cathedral/


----------



## Taegon

*More developments at Divine Mercy Shrine*
Posted on April 20, 2011 by damarre











*Construction of the P65 million Divine Mercy Church is expected to start soon. It will be located right at the back of the 50-foot statue of Jesus Christ.* I don’t have the rendering of the church though.

As shown, several stockpiles of sand and gravel have been placed at the site. Accordingly, construction of the church will start next month.



















If you haven’t been to the shrine lately, there are new developments with some shown below.





































Read more info HERE: http://www.pinoynews.org/?q=news/3-69155/adaza-more-projects-divine-mercy-shrine.html



















*The shrine has become a pilgrimage site for many people coming from faraway places of Mindanao like Zamboanga, Cotabato and Davao areas; from the Visayas like Cebu, Bacolod, Leyte and Bohol; and some from Metro Manila. Some are also regular visitors. Last year, some 20,000 pilgrims visited the site.*

More photos below.


http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/04/20/more-developments-at-divine-mercy-shrine/


----------



## michael_ray

The construction of that 5-story building in Lapasan is almost done. It's kind of huge actually. I wonder what it is.


----------



## Taegon

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Laguindingan Airport Updates as of 04/24/11*





*Construction underway at Laguindingan Airport in Philippines*
Published: 25-Apr-2011



*Construction work is underway at the Laguindingan Airport which will serve as the new gateway to Mindanao in Philippines.
*
The project involves construction of the runway, taxiways, main apron, passenger terminal building, operation and control tower. Construction of cargo terminal building, maintenance building, cold water receiving station, administration building, waste water treatment plant in addition to various other airport support amenities are also included in the project.

The Laguindingan Airport Development Project (LADP) will initiate a new key trunkline airport of international standards in Barangay Moog, Laguindingan, Misamis Oriental. *The airport will replace the existing Lumbia Airport in Cagayan de Oro City after it starts service and is expected to meet the area’s present air transport needs for passengers and cargo.
*
DOTC is now sketching out plans to procure the Air Navigation System and Support Facilities (ANSSF) for the new airport which will be designed to meet international standards for operational safety.

The project which began on January 18, 2008 is presently in its final phase with about 80% of the civil works already been completed. Completion date is scheduled for January 2012.



http://www.worldinteriordesignnetwo...t_laguindingan_airport_in_philippines_110425/





Posted on April 24, 2011 10:35:06 PM


*Cagayan de Oro passengers prefer air over sea travel*


*CAGAYAN DE ORO CITY -- For the second straight year, passengers traveling to destinations outside this city by air have outnumbered those traveling by sea, government data showed. Comparative figures from the Philippine Ports Authority and the Civil Aviation Authority of the Philippines (CAAP) show passengers in transit through the city’s Lumbia Airport totaled 1.30 million in 2010 compared with 1.06 million who passed through the Macabalan seaport.*

The trend was already evident even in 2009 when sea travelers through Macabalan port only totaled 1.02 million against 1.09 million recorded at the Lumbia Airport. Passenger and cargo traffic through the airport also showed hefty increases compared with those of Macabalan port over the past two years.

CAAP figures at the Lumbia Airport show passenger traffic increased by 20% while cargo traffic grew at 38% in 2010. As a result, the number of flights fielded by the three major domestic carriers increased 17% during that year.

Representatives from the three main domestic air carriers said passengers didn’t mind paying more for air travel especially those going to Metro Manila since they still save more through faster transit time, or one hour and 20 minutes by air against 32 hours by boat.

Also cited were the budget fares offered by airlines, which motivated more people to travel by air. Regular one-way fare from here to Metro Manila ranges from P3,000 to P4,000 but discounted fares went as low as a fourth of those figures. -- Michael D. Banos 




http://www.bworldonline.com/content...assengers-prefer-air-over-sea-travel&id=30174






Alingatong said:


> *New airport to serve as gateway to Northern Mindanao*
> By KRIS BAYOS
> April 25, 2011, 4:06pm
> 
> MANILA, Philippines — Northern Mindanao will be more accessible to passengers, tourists, and businessmen, and enticing for trade and commerce with the scheduled completion of the Laguindingan Airport Development Project (LADP) next year.
> 
> This as the Department of Transportation and Communications (DOTC) is fast-tracking the completion of the LADP, which is due for completion by January 2012.
> 
> According to DoTC Secretary Jose de Jesus, the LADP is already in its final stages of construction, "with 80 percent of the civil works completed."
> 
> The project’s civil works include the construction of the runway, taxiways, main apron, passenger terminal building, operation and control tower, cargo terminal building, maintenance building, cold water receiving station, administration building, waste water treatment plant and other airport support facilities.
> 
> “We are fast-tracking the completion of the Laguindingan Airport which will serve as the new gateway to Mindanao,” De Jesus said.
> 
> The LADP, which was started on January 18, 2008, will put in place a new major trunkline airport that meets international standards in Barangay Moog, Laguindingan, Misamis Oriental.
> 
> "When it begins operations, the Laguindingan Airport will replace the existing Lumbia Airport in Cagayan de Oro City," De Jesus said.
> 
> De Jesus also disclosed that the DoTC is currently preparing to procure the Air Navigation System and Support Facilities (ANSSF) for the new airport which is needed to meet international operational safety requirements.
> 
> “This new and modern airport will provide safe, comfortable and reliable transportation facilities in the Cagayan De Oro-Iligan City corridor and the Northern Mindanao region,” De Jesus noted.
> 
> He added that the airport was designed to satisfy the region’s current air transport requirements for both passengers and cargo as well as the expected surge in demand once it becomes operational.
> 
> The airport, De Jesus said, will have a multiplier effect on the economies of Misamis Oriental and neighboring provinces.
> 
> *“The Laguindingan Airport will attract more tourists to the area and to the other provinces surrounding it,” he said.*
> 
> “It will also become a key hub for the export of agricultural produce as well as other Northern Mindanao products. It will significantly contribute to boosting economic activities and, hence, help create more jobs for the local populace and for others – including displaced OFWs (overseas Filipino workers) – who may be enticed to go back to Northern Mindanao to take advantage of the economic opportunities that are expected to open up there," he added.
> 
> http://www.mb.com.ph


----------



## Taegon

^^





dark_knight_detectve said:


> *BMW Showroom in Pueblo Updates as of 04/21/11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premium Motors BMW.








dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Rumored Site of Shopwise in PDR*


----------



## Taegon

:cheers:






dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Riviera Hotel, Paseo Mall and ZCX Convention Center Updates as of 04/25/11*


----------



## Taegon

:cheers:

















dark_knight_detectve said:


> *LKK Hotel Updates as of 04/22/11*


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Coastal Superhighway – route layout*
Posted on April 26, 2011 by damarre













*Construction of the city’s eastern coastal highway is still ongoing. *The current project terminates at Gusa at the intersection just before Priderock Business Park.

Shown above is the plan of the coastal superhighway as it turns right towards the National Highway at Gusa. [Click the image to enlarge]. The properties to the right of the existing road will be cleared for the 4-lane highway. This is the only segment that has not yet started…maybe in the process of just compensation or negotiation perhaps.

Below are the other segments of the highway going west toward Pier.










_Gusa – Harbor Lights Hotel area_










_Gusa – Kia Motors area_










_Lapasan – Goking property area
_









_Lapasan – La Paz area (near Pier)_





http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...coastal-superhighway-route-layout/#more-11099


----------



## Bamboo88

*Market City
as of 02 May 2011, 6:30 p.m.*


----------



## Bamboo88

*Centrio Mall and Kukun Hotel
As of 02 May 2011, 5:30 p.m.*
(the area with illegal settlers near centrio and southwinds hotel is almost cleared...)


----------



## Taegon

donnex said:


> all photos were taken from mrxuh facebook acct.
> The New ER comlpex






donnex said:


> The Groundbreaking of 5 storey Medical Arts Building





*PROJECT WATCH: MRXUH Medical Arts Building now underway*
Posted on May 7, 2011 by damarre











*Construction of the Medical Arts Building of Maria Reyna Xavier University Hospital has began with heavy equipment now onsite.
*
The hospital’s expansion building is located at the back of the existing medical facility but with a wide frontage along JR Borja Extension as shown which makes it very accessible. A pile driver, a huge crane and another heavy equipment are already at the project site as shown which signals the start of construction activities. As shown in the perspective above, the building will be 5 storeys with two wings.










Groundbreaking was reportedly held last March 22. See some photos below…[from facebook]














































Below are the photos onsite taken this afternoon….




























Sorry for the quality of the photos, the dark clouds were hovering over the city when I took the photos.

UKC Builders, the city’s favorite building contractor is raking it in again…when it rains, it pours….



















MRXUH is a joint undertaking of Xavier University, Archdiocese of Cagayan de Oro and Sisters of St. Paul.




http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Ayala Mall latest updates as of May 7, 2011*
Posted on May 7, 2011 by damarre











*Latest photo updates of Ayala Mall in Cagayan de Oro City taken this morning shows progress of construction at the hotel side now on the 2nd floor going 3rd. Vertical construction is also now underway at the mall portion as shown.*

Construction work has been round-the-clock and two tower cranes are now up. I believe a third one will also rise as some parts of another t-crane (yellow) are seen in the foreground next to the location of the anchor store. Some rumor circulating that a groundbreaking will be held on the 15th of May for the anchor store believed to be Rustans.

Dubbed as Centrio, the mixed-use complex is labeled as the “Home of Fashion”. Browse more photos below. 




























































































































































http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...all-latest-updates-as-of-may-7-2011/img_9501/


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: ETF Resortel and Life Spot*
Posted on May 9, 2011 by damarre 













*Here’s another new investment in Cagayan de Oro City and perhaps a unique one. ETF Resortel and Life Spot will soon rise in Barangay Iponan as shown in the perspective installed onsite.*

The site is approximately 480 meters from the highway following the paved Centro Iponan Road as shown below.










Located right beside Iponan River, the perspective of the building also shows a WALL FALLS…



















*This is perhaps a spa resort with amenities providing relaxation, health and pampering experience to clients. The name RESORTEL could also mean a resort and hotel combined.*

*Presently, the developers are filling the site with earth materials.*










*The proposed building has a unique architecture, more like 4 to 5-storeys high (relative to the size of the people in the rendering).* Architect Jacob G. Clave is from Davao.





































Little is known of ETF Group of Companies, the project’s developer but just the same, a welcome investment in the city. This is also something to look forward to.





http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/project-watch-etf-resortel-and-life-spot/#more-11328


----------



## Taegon

*Concreting of Divisoria roads now underway*
Posted on May 10, 2011 by damarre 












*The long-delayed concreting of the remaining sections of RN Abejuela and Tirso Neri Streets in Divisoria are now underway.
*
The portion of RN Abejuela fronting BDO-Divisoria is now closed to traffic as heavy equipment are removing the old asphalt layer of the street. The section fronting United Bookstore up to Pabayo Street is however open and utilized for diagonal parking.




























Meanwhile, groundworks are also underway for concreting of Tirso Neri Street fronting Crown Paper as shown below.




























*Accordingly, DPWH commissioned two separate contractors for the respective roads targetted for completion before August.* The contractors are working on opposite sides of the said roads such that portions of both roads can still be utilized be vehicular traffic. Portion of Tirso Neri from Corrales Avenue to Velez St. as well as portion os RN Abejuela from Velez to Capistrano are still open to traffic.

Both RN Abejuela and Tirso Neri Streets are National Roads which fall under the jurisdiction of the said government agency.



http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/05/10/concreting-of-divisoria-roads-now-underway/


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Primavera Residences to go full blast construction May 9*
Posted on May 8, 2011 by damarre












*Cagayan de Oro’s first ever eco-friendly condominium will go full blast construction starting Monday, May 9, 2011 after Italpinas recently signed a P100-million term loan with the Land Bank of the Philippines (LBP) to partially finance the construction of Phase 1 of the 10-storey condo.*

Italpinas also contracted AVP Trading & Construction as lead project contractor for the building.


Read more here: http://www.businessweekmindanao.com...oads/2011/05/BusinessWeek-Mindanao-MAY9-B.pdf






*PROJECT WATCH: Primavera Residences foundation works completed; vertical construction next*
Posted on May 10, 2011 by damarre 













*The proponents of the 10-storey eco-friendly Primavera Residences took a long time to construct because they want to to ensure a good foundation and stated that it will be the safest high-rise building in the city.*

In a press conference Saturday, Italpinas Euroasian Design and Development Corporation chair Romolo Nati said that as of this month their superstructure is 15.67 percent accomplished. The scope of work competed, he explained, includes the fencing, site cleaning and finishing of its onsite facilities.

Shown below are updates and completion on the foundation works.












































































Read more HERE: http://www.goldstardailynews.com/bu...tion-project-to-prioritize-local-workers.html





http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...on-works-now-done-vertical-construction-next/


----------



## Taegon

*SM City facelift now underway*
Posted on May 13, 2011 by damarre 












*SM City Cagayan de Oro is now undergoing a major facelift.* Although the renovation and facelift project was known a couple of years back, it was just late last year that the SM City management started some works inside the mall by replacing the floor tiles, and re-coloring of the balcony around the mall’s atrium. All activities were made after mall hours so as not to disrupt mall operations.

Now, work has shifted to the mall’s exteriors with some metal cladding replacement.























































The mall’s options are limited because it is confined to the 5-hectare lot within Pueblo de Oro. Nevertheless, it still draws the expected crowd on weekdays and its being a weekend mall is still sustained though.

Despite the project, I still believe SM has to do something dramatic or drastic with the scheduled opening of Centrio in the downtown area and the on-going expansion of Limketkai Mall. What draws the crowd really is accessibility and convenience.




http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/05/13/sm-city-facelift-now-underway/


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Other construction projects 32*
Posted on May 13, 2011 by damarre 












Here is the 32nd edition of this series and comes another set of new projects not previously posted in this blog. *First is the 4-storey commercial and dormitory building along Tomas Saco-1st Street shown above.
*
Based on the pictures, the building is steadily rising with work now on the foundation and concrete columns.





































*Below is a new residential-commercial building in Camaman-an beside Camaman-an Elementary School.* Construction is now on the second floor.




























*Another fuel refilling station will open soon also in Camaman-an as shown below, perhaps a small player in the oil industry.*



















*Below is another new 3-storey commercial building near Market City.*










*Here is a small construction at Licoan fronting Shell Station just beside UCCP Church.*










*The famed Del Castillo Copy Center shown below is undergoing a major renovation.* Most of the city’s building blueprints are produced by this small shop which has been operating for several decades now. The copy center has relocated to another building beside it.



















*Below is a new 4-storey mixed-use building near the corner of 21st and 8th street in Nazareth.* It was just a small construction a couple of months back but I was surprised it has gone up quickly.




























*Lastly, expansion of Pidot 1971 along Rizal-Gaerlan Streets.*



















Again, there are still more new construction projects going on the city but my time is limited. I’ll post the others soon…. *Construction boom in the city has awed many locals with several commercial projects which have sprouted in many areas in the city.*




http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...ch-other-construction-projects-32/#more-11241


----------



## michael_ray

GearX said:


> *Cagayan de Oro on the upswing *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In Photo: *_Paseo del Rio in Cagayan de Oro City is registered with the Philippine Economic Zone Authority (Peza) with official papers signed by Lilia B. de Lima, Peza director general (third from left). With her are Marc Alain P. Golez and Dr. Rafaelita P. Pelaez of the Zealep Group, Rogelio Guadalquever and Fruto M. Teodorico Jr., project manager.
> _
> Cagayan de Oro City–It’s not just the glorious summer heat. What’s sizzling here these days is the investment climate that’s perking up big time. Ayala Land and homegrown investors led by the Limketkai Group, Rio Verde Waterworks system, and the Pelaez family-owned Zealep Group are betting that, indeed, the future is here.
> 
> And why not? After all, the stage is now set for the city’s upswing. Opening soon is an international standard airport in Laguindingan, some 40 minutes away from the city proper. In tandem with this is the upcoming two-kilometer bridge across Panguil Bay that will connect the cities of Ozamiz, Oroquieta, and Dipolog and the rest of Misamis Occidental and Zamboanga del Norte to the Lanao provinces and therefore to Cagayan de Oro City.
> 
> In the region noted by government agencies as having the highest growth rate in recent years, Cagayan de Oro is fast becoming a metropolis. It is the center of government for Region 10, or Northern Mindanao, and is the third biggest city in Mindanao, next to Davao City and Zamboanga City, having an estimated current population of almost 700,000 and a land area of 412.8 square kilometers. In terms of peace and order, this city is widely considered the most peaceful in Mindanao. In fact, it has one of the lowest crime rates in the country.
> 
> Only an hour and 15 minutes from Manila and 30 minutes from Cebu by plane, this gateway city to Northern Mindanao has updated communication and transportation facilities.
> 
> The Mindanao International Container Port is located here. When fully operational, the $2-billion Hanjin Shipyard in Villanueva and Tagoloan towns in Misamis Oriental is expected to employ 40,000 workers and 5,000 managers and executives.
> 
> SM has beefed up its presence here with a number of SaveMore outlets. Ayala is building another mall across the popular Gaisano Mall on the main highway. Limketkai Mall, the first mall in Mindanao, will unveil its new development in 2012.
> 
> Amidst all this buzz, people here are talking about the Paseo del Rio de Cagayan, a 12-hectare mixed use development project beside the historic Cagayan de Oro River and right smack in the city’s downtown center, or poblacion, a stone’s throw from the Cathedral of St. Augustine. Previously inaccessible to the general public, the land became a prime area and its commercial potential was opened up when the city government built a bridge connecting Carmen and Nazareth districts. The land is owned by the old, rich and prominent Pelaez family under the leadership of Dr. Rafaelita P. Pelaez, president and CEO of the Zealep Group.
> 
> In fact, Paseo del Rio de Cagayan was one of the 17 recipients of the “Models of Excellence” awards at the 2010 Philippine Real Estate Festival excelling in the community and society category for enhancing and revitalizing the quality of life of the residents, as well as the industrial and commercial zones that open up more economic opportunities
> 
> *When finished, the riverside Quadrant 1 of the Paseo boasts a 304-room business hotel and a separate convention center with a seating capacity of about 3,000. Both buildings will feature an interconnected mall with cafés, restaurants, bars and movie houses.
> 
> The Riviera Hotel, whose rooms will have an unrivaled view of the river, will be operated by the Genesis Hotels and Resorts, a well-respected hotel manager under the aegis of its president, Miguel Cerqueda. The roof deck features an infinity swimming pool with an accompanying open bar. On the riverbank side, the first three levels comprising the mall will have extended verandas, where satellite stores for specialty restaurants, drinking pubs and other shops are envisioned.
> 
> The Riviera will be a mixed use 18-level building, which will house the hotel and commercial spaces.
> 
> The Zealep Convention Center, on the other hand, will be the largest in Mindanao. It has two floors for commercial spaces and one floor as convention/exhibit hall. This hall is designed to be flexible so that it can accommodate major conventions, as well as smaller affairs, such as weddings and other family and social occasions.*
> 
> “Cagayan de Oro has been successfully marketed by the Department of Tourism as a convention hub, and the Zealep Convention Center fulfills the needs of such proactive tourism initiatives,” said Pelaez.
> 
> The project is only the first phase of a much bigger project, which is envisioned to become a first-class community—a city within a city, complete with all the modern and avant-garde amenities. Other establishments expected to rise in the area are high-rise offices and condotels, a mall, a high-end school, a call center and teleservice providers, a specialty clinic or hospital, a sports complex and other locators and offices—consistent with the incentives provided by law for Philippine Economic Zone Authority (Peza) businesses.
> 
> The whole Paseo del Rio is duly registered with the Peza, complete with a Presidential Proclamation, while the hotel and convention center are also accredited as a Tourism Economic Zone Enterprise.
> 
> Under Peza regulations, qualified locators and other offices will be able to enjoy incentives extended by the government. Activities eligible for Peza registration and incentives at Paseo del Rio include information technology services, business processing, foreign establishments, medical tourism and other tourism-related concerns.
> 
> Masterplanned by the world-renowned Palafox Associates, the Paseo del Rio is developed by Zealep Hotels, Inc., a subsidiary of Zealep Inc., which has interests in education, banking, tourism and real estate development.


Article by: www.businessmirror.com
Link: http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/home/top-news/11129-cagayan-de-oro-on-the-upswing


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Airbridges now installed at Laguindingan Airport*
Posted on May 17, 2011 by damarre












*Here are latest aerial photos (from Flickr) of Laguindingan Airport and it shows two (2) air bridges already installed and connected to the Terminal Building.
*
An airbridge is an enclosed, movable connector which extends from an airport terminal gate to an airplane, allowing passengers to board and disembark without having to go outside. But I believe passengers of the airport’s maiden flight will bypass the loading bridge and instead walk on the tarmac….

Anyway, another significant development can be observed with the ongoing landscaping of the vacant spaces beside the runway and the taxiways for the introduction of greenery (grass).






























http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...ridges-now-installed-at-laguindingan-airport/


----------



## Taegon

^^




dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Green condo to rise in CdO *http://www.businessweekmindanao.com/2011/05/green-condo-to-rise-in-cdo.html
> 
> by Mike Baños
> 
> LANDBANK and ItalPinas sign P130 M Term Loan for Primavera Residences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LANDBANK signed a P130 million Term Loan with Italpinas, Euroasian Design and Development Corporation (Italpinas) to partially finance the construction of Phase 1 of Primavera Residences, a 10-storey residential and commercial condominium building to rise in Pueblo de Oro Township in Cagayan de Oro City.
> 
> Shown during the March 28, 2011 loan signing are LBP Account Management Group head SVP Edward John T. Reyes shaking hands with Italpinas Chair Romolo V. Nati. Also in photo are (from left) Harold J. Dacumos and VP Jose D. Leviste III of Italpinas and LBP Corporate Banking Dept. II head AVP Vilma V. Calderon and Account Officer Sheila Marie S. Talosig.
> 
> A HIGH-RISE residential building with an eco-friendly design and features is set to rise in Cagayan de Oro in the next few months.
> 
> This after the recent launching and groundbreaking of the proposed 10-storey eco-friendly condominium, dubbed Primavera
> Residences, at the Pueblo de Oro Business Park.
> 
> “We’ve just attained three significant milestones these past few weeks which will enable us to proceed with the full blast construction of the Primavera Residences,” said Romulo V. Nati, president and chief executive officer of Euroasian Design & Eco-Development Corp. (Italpinas).
> 
> Mr. Nati said Primavera will also be the first green building complex in Mindanao designed with eco-friendly features such as solar power panels, optimized power usage, and maximized natural lighting and ventilation that can save up to 20% of the buildings energy consumption.
> 
> The pioneering design was executed by Italian architectural firm ITA Project, an Italian company with an established track record in “green” and sustainable architecture and design.
> 
> ITA Project, led by Mr. Nati as chief architect, was recently recognized with a “Special Energy Award” in the 2011 Design Against the Elements global architectural design competition supported by National Geographic and co-sponsored by the United Architects of the Philippines, MyShelter Foundation, San Miguel Corp., Philippine White Helmets and the Climate Change Commission.
> 
> Mr. Nati said many of the eco-friendly features of his Energy Award winning design have previously been incorporated into Primavera Residences.
> 
> Last March 28, Italpinas reportedly signed a P130-million term loan with the Land Bank of the Philippines (Landbank) to partially finance the construction of Phase 1 of the project. The P200-million Primavera Residences is said to have 18,000 square meters (sq. m.) with mixed residential and commercial units divided into two phases. mike baños


----------



## Taegon

:cheers:





donnex said:


> PROJECT WATCH: *ETF Resortel to start construction soon*Posted on May 16, 2011 by damarre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve scanned a news article published in a local daily regarding ETF Resortel and Life Spot, a project which I posted a few days ago HERE. Ground breaking was held last May 7 attended by local city officials led by Vice Mayor Cesar Ian Acenas. According to the article shown above, *the proposed project’s world-class amenities include a swimming pool, a zipline, children’s playground, jacuzzi, wide parking space, function hall and spa.* Construction is scheduled to start within the month. Click the image for larger view


----------



## Bamboo88

*Orochamber, Turkish Group Sign Linkage Agreement*
Posted on May 18, 2011 by damarre










The Cagayan de Oro Chamber of Commerce and Industry Foundation Inc. (Orochamber) recently signed a cooperation agreement with Turkish-Filipino Friendship and Solidarity Association (TUFIFSA) during the latter’s visit to the city last week.

Shown above during the signing are (from left): TUFIFSA COO Mahmut Dalkilic, OROCHAMBER President Antonio Uy and TUFIFSA President Muhammad Rizal Dalkilic while Ambassador H.E. Hatice Pinar ISIK of Turkey and Turkish Trade Consul Imran ER look on. Other witnesses include OROCHAMBER Executive Director Lords Enjambre, YENISIAD President Sait Ozadali, OROCHAMBER Trustee Dr. Fe R. Juarez and the rest of the Turkish delegation. (standing, L-R)

SOURCE: http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/05/18/orochamber-turkish-group-sign-linkage-agreement


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: One Montecarlo Hotel updates*
Posted on May 24, 2011 by damarre











*Latest update of One Montecarlo Hotel located at Marfori Compound shows that steel frames of the 7-storey building are now erected along Hayes Street, the space formerly occupied by Balyahay Garden Cafe.
*
Based on the progress, it looks the hotel will be L-shaped. As seen in the photos, the two ends of the “L” have now reached the 7th storey level with only the middle part yet to go vertical and currently being occupied by the crane.



















A welder is shown doing his work at the 4th floor.



















This project will further reduce the number of hotel rooms required to become a truly convention city.* I would say this one will have at least 70 rooms available when finished.
*


















At the rate, this hotel will be done by yearend.





http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/project-watch-one-montecarlo-hotel-updates/


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Other construction updates 32*
Posted on May 24, 2011 by damarre











*Here are updates of previously posted construction projects in Cagayan de Oro City. Shown above is the vertical expansion of FICCO Bldg along Tiano Bros.-Abellanosa Street.*

Last posted January 14, 2011, the two additional floors have been completed with work now focused on the exteriors.




























*There is now a tarp installed at the new Hyundai Showroom in Kauswagan right beside Polymedic Medical Plaza.* Last update was February 21, 2011. As of now, the main frames of the showroom are now erected.










Do you see a high rise in the background? … just for presentation guys…










*Below is an update of the Assembly of God Church along 11-29th st., Nazareth. *The previous update was last June 7, 2010. I guess this facility is now done except for the external paint.




























The above photos were taken a couple of weeks back so expect major changes on the construction as of today. I took more photo updates of other projects but somehow I couldn’t find them in my laptop….. I’ll just make some updates of them in the coming weeks.



http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/project-watch-other-construction-updates-33/


----------



## Taegon

^^






dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Primavera Residences Updates as of 05/23/11*


----------



## michael_ray

Heavy equipments are spotted outside Limketkai Mall East Concourse. Hhmmm..


----------



## Taegon

^^




dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Granvia Square Updates as of 05/23/11*


----------



## 2d0k

These developments SHOULD happen also around the country. I mean everywhere.


----------



## Bamboo88

*RED PLANET HOTEL(TUNE HOTEL)*















































































http://www.redplanethotels.com/?p=home
http://www.facebook.com/redplanethotels?sk=wall


----------



## Erran

Can someone give me the statistic data of buildings in CDO above 6 floors?
Completed, U/C, On Hold, and Proposed.


----------



## Bamboo88

Erran said:


> Can someone give me the statistic data of buildings in CDO above 6 floors?
> Completed, U/C, On Hold, and Proposed.


Thanks for the visit here Sir...I will post the buildings that I know...
@Tsadaboys: please add/correct/edit my post:

VIP Hotel - 6F - Completed
D'morvie Suites - 6F - Completed
Dynasty Court Hotel - 6F - Completed
CU Comp. Sci. Building - 6F - Completed
SHJ Montessori School - 6F - U/C
Granvia Residences 2 - (above 6F) - Proposed
K Condominium 1 - 7F - Completed
Montercarlo Hotel - 7F - U/C
Capitol University Medical City - 8F - Completed
Polymedic Hospital - 8F - Completed
Maxandrea Hotel - 8F - Completed
The Gateway Twin Towers - 8F - Tower 1 Completed, Tower 2 On-hold
K Condominium 2 - 9F - Completed
Mallberry Suites Hotel - 10F - U/C
Primavera Residences - 10F - U/C
Red Planet Hotel (Tune Hotel) - 10F - Proposed
Kukun Hotel - 8F that sits on top of 3F Centrio (Ayala) Mall (total 11F) - U/C
Limketkai Hotel - 18F - U/C
The Riviera Hotel -18F - U/C
City Center Tower - 30F - Proposed
Limketkai Gateway Tower - 33F - Proposed


May I know which city are you from Sir?


----------



## GearX

Bamboo88 said:


> Thanks for the visit here Sir...I will post the buildings that I know...
> @Tsadaboys: please add/correct/edit my post:
> 
> VIP Hotel - 6F - Completed
> D'morvie Suites - 6F - Completed
> Dynasty Court Hotel - 6F - Completed
> CU Comp. Sci. Building - 6F - Completed
> SHJ Montessori School - 6F - U/C
> Granvia Residences 2 - (above 6F) - Proposed
> K Condominium 1 - 7F - Completed
> Montercarlo Hotel - 7F - U/C
> Capitol University Medical City - 8F - Completed
> Polymedic Hospital - 8F - Completed
> Maxandrea Hotel - 8F - Completed
> The Gateway Twin Towers - 8F - Tower 1 Completed, Tower 2 On-hold
> K Condominium 2 - 9F - Completed
> Mallberry Suites Hotel - 10F - U/C
> Primavera Residences - 10F - U/C
> Red Planet Hotel (Tune Hotel) - 10F - Proposed
> Kukun Hotel - 8F that sits on top of 3F Centrio (Ayala) Mall (total 11F) - U/C
> Limketkai Hotel - 18F - U/C
> The Riviera Hotel -18F - U/C
> City Center Tower - 30F - Proposed
> Limketkai Gateway Tower - 33F - Proposed
> 
> 
> May I know which city are you from Sir?


I think he's (based on flag) from Indonesia

Trinidad Building - 7F - Completed
Win Grace Dormitory - 7F - Completed
Nazareth Tourist Inn - 6F - U/C


----------



## Erran

^^
Thanx for the information.

Yes, I'm from Indonesia.


----------



## Bamboo88

Update:

VIP Hotel - 6F - Completed
D'morvie Suites - 6F - Completed
Dynasty Court Hotel - 6F - Completed
CU Comp. Sci. Building - 6F - Completed
SHJ Montessori School - 6F - U/C
Nazareth Tourist Inn - 6F - U/C 
Granvia Residences 2 - (above 6F) - Proposed
Trinidad Building - 7F - Completed
K Condominium 1 - 7F - Completed
Win Grace Dormitory - 7F - Completed
Montercarlo Hotel - 7F - U/C
Capitol University Medical City - 8F - Completed
Polymedic Hospital - 8F - Completed
Maxandrea Hotel - 8F - Completed
The Gateway Twin Towers - 8F - Tower 1 Completed, Tower 2 On-hold
K Condominium 2 - 9F - Completed
Mallberry Suites Hotel - 10F - U/C
Primavera Residences - 10F - U/C
Red Planet Hotel (Tune Hotel) - 10F - Proposed
Kukun Hotel - 8F that sits on top of 3F Centrio (Ayala) Mall (total 11F) - U/C
Limketkai Hotel - 18F - U/C
The Riviera Hotel -18F - U/C
City Center Tower - 30F - Proposed
Limketkai Gateway Tower - 33F - Proposed


----------



## Bamboo88

Erran said:


> ^^
> Thanx for the information.
> 
> Yes, I'm from Indonesia.



You're welcome Sir...
I hope you can visit Cagayan de Oro City someday....


----------



## Bamboo88

*Coca-Cola opens state-of-the-art plant in Misamis Oriental*
Tuesday, 07 June 2011 19:44 Bong D. Fabe / Correspondent
E-mail Print PDF









*VILLANUEVA, Misamis Oriental—Coca-Cola Bottlers Philippines Inc. (CCBPI) inaugurated on Tuesday its newest plant that features state-of-the-art bottling technology that will further transform this second-class and most progressive municipality in Misamis Oriental into an industrial hub of Northern Mindanao.*

Sitting on an 11-hectare property, the CCBPI Misamis Oriental plant is the realization of a part of Coca-Cola’s committed $3-billion investment in the Philippines, said CCBPI chief executive officer Bill Schultz.

“Our Misamis Oriental plant is our first Greenfield operation in almost 10 years, where we are building a plant from the ground up, instead of just upgrading existing facilities. We’re inaugurating an environmentally and technologically world-class facility. This is a very exciting time for us,” he said.

The CCBPI Misamis Oriental plant, which is due for a silver-LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) certification because of its building approach and environmental conservation capabilities, “is *the single biggest plant in Mindanao*” of the CCBPI family, said Irial Finan, president of Coca-Cola’s Bottling Investments Group.

“Sustainability is always part of the way we do business. From day one, when we were conceptualizing this plant, we’ve made the welfare of the environment and the local community our top priority. Aside from its strategic location, the decision to build our newest plant on this site was also made based on the minimum impact it will have on the natural resources of the area, as well as the surrounding communities,” he said.

The LEED certification is given by the United States Green Building Council to buildings with capabilities in water efficiency, energy efficiency, resources conservation, as well as occupational safety.

*Schultz said part of the plant’s environmental features include rainwater harvesting, state-of-the-art technology for wastewater treatment, solid waste segregation, high efficiency motors to reduce air pollution, LED lighting fixtures and water conservation features in the site services.

The plant also uses rice hull for its boiler, added Schultz.
*
The CCBPI Misamis Oriental plant is strategically located to improve Coca-Cola’s production and distribution capability in Mindanao. It will also serve part of the Visayas region.

“The Misamis Oriental plant will tremendously boosts our efforts at attracting investors to Misamis Oriental,” said Gov. Oscar Moreno.

Moreno said the province is “very fortunate that Coca-Cola is calling Misamis Oriental one of its homes” as it will greatly impact the revenue of the province in terms of investment and direct taxes, as well as reduce its unemployment rate.

Villanueva, which is home to the Phividec Industrial Estate (PIE), has an unemployment rate of 29.4 percent.

The CCBPI Misamis Oriental plant is projected to reduce this rate by 10 percent, said Mayor Juliet Uy.

Uy said while Villanueva is largely and basically an agricultural town, much like the rest of Misamis Oriental, it is projecting itself as the industrial hub of Northern Mindanao and the entire Mindanao island because of the PIE.

Among the PIE’s locators are companies like Philippine Sinter Corp., STEAG State Power Inc., and Purina. And with the latest locator, the CCBPI Misamis Oriental plant, the town is on its way to reducing poverty in Misamis Oriental.

“Poverty alleviation through industrialization must be given emphasis without harming agriculture and other traditional sources of livelihood of our people,” Uy said.

The Misamis Oriental plant is the latest plant of the CCBPI family, which has plants in Laguna, General Santos City, Davao City and Zamboanga City.
In Photo: Celebrating the inauguration of the newest Coca-Cola Bottlers Philippines Inc. (CCBPI) plant in the Philippines (from left) are: Irial Finan, president of Coca Cola’s Bottling Investments Group (BIG); Misamis Oriental Gov. Oscar Moreno; CCBPI chief executive officer Bill Schultz; and Villanueva town Mayor Juliet Uy raise bottles of the first batch of Coca-Cola that came out in the CCBPI Misamis Oriental Plant, which was inaugurated on Tuesday. (Bong D. Fabe)
Share

http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/ho...ns-state-of-the-art-plant-in-misamis-oriental


----------



## Bamboo88

*Coca-Cola opens newest plant in Misamis Oriental*

*CAGAYAN de Oro, Misamis Oriental: Coca-Cola Bottlers Philippines (CCBP) inaugurated yesterday its newest and most technologically-advanced plant in Villanueva, Misamis Oriental, about an hour’s drive from Cagayan de Oro City. The plant, which sits on an 11-hectare property, is part of the company’s committed investment in the Philippines.*
“The Philippines has always been a very important market for Coca-Cola. We remain committed to growing our business in the country, and are grateful for the support [that] the Philippine government has extended to us, and the continued patronage of the Filipino consumer,” said Glenn Jordan, Coca-Cola’s Pacific Group president, who was in the country to inaugurate the plant.
Jordan was with President Benigno Aquino 3rd in New York in September, where he announced Coca-Cola system’s fresh investment in the Philippines of $1 billion over the next five years to strengthen production, distribution and the development of new products.
The resources used in the construction and completion of the plant, including the purchase of equipment and employee training, were taken from the initial investment committed through then-President Gloria Arroyo in 2009, and an additional $1 billion investment committed to President Aquino in 2010.
“Our Misamis Oriental Plant is our first Greenfield operation in almost 10 years, where we are building a plant from the ground up, instead of just upgrading existing facilities. We’re inaugurating an environmentally and technologically world-class facility. This is a very exciting time for us,” said CCBP Chief Executive Officer Bill Schultz.
A multi-technology facility, the Misamis Oriental plant will be truly world-class, with state-of-the-art equipment and highly skilled associates. The plant is also slated for silver-LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) certification due to its building approach and environmental conservation capabilities.
A LEED certification is given by the United States Green Building Council to buildings with capabilities in water efficiency, energy efficiency, resource conservation, as well as occupational safety.
Irial Finan, President of Coca-Cola’s Bottling Investments Group, said, “Sustainability is always part of the way we do business. From day one, when we were conceptualizing this plant, we’ve made the welfare of the environment and the local community our top priority.”
“Aside from its strategic location, the decision to build our newest plant on this site was also made based on the minimum impact it will have on the natural resources of the area as well as the surrounding communities,” he added.
Part of the plant’s environmental features include rainwater harvesting, state-of-the-art technology for wastewater treatment, solid waste segregation, high efficiency motors to reduce air pollution, LED lighting fixtures, and water conservation features in the site services.
Aside from improving Coca-Cola’s production and distribution capability in Mindanao, the Misamis Oriental plant will also serve part of the Visayas region due to its strategic location. The plant will also generate significant employment opportunities in the area.
Coca-Cola Bottlers Philippines, a wholly-owned subsidiary of The Coca-Cola Company based in Atlanta, USA, operates 23 plants and 47 sales offices across the Philippines, with over 7,000 employees. Aside from Misamis Oriental, other areas in Mindanao where CCBP is present include Cagayan de Oro, General Santos, Davao, and Zamboanga.
Coca-Cola has been in the Philippines since the beginning of the 20th century and has been locally produced since 1912. The Philippines was the first non-US country to receive a Coca-Cola bottling and distribution franchise. The Philippine bottling operations is currently among the top ten largest globally.
Through the world’s largest beverage distribution system, consumers in more than 200 countries enjoy the Company’s beverages at a rate of 1.6 billion servings a day.

http://www.manilatimes.net/news/regi...amis-oriental/


----------



## Bamboo88

Repost
*
The 18 storey LimKetKai Hotel at 9th Level going 10 as of June 7, 2011*































































[] [Angry] [Cool!] [] [Smooch!] [OMG][/QUOTE]

*Posted by mottymot_007 at Cagayan de Oro City and Misamis Oriental Province Thread 55 *


----------



## Bamboo88

*New MOGCHS building to bring back glory days of MisOr*
Posted on June 9, 2011 by damarre









The new four-storey building of the Misamis Oriental General Comprehensive High School (MOGCHS) caps what the soon-to-end administration of Governor Oscar Moreno has been trying to do for the past three terms—bring back the glory days of Misamis.

Read more HERE.

photo by Francis Patindol via Bong Fabe from facebook

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...s-building-to-bring-back-glory-days-of-misor/


----------



## Bamboo88

repost from Cagayan de Oro and Misamis Oriental Thread 55



andrewford05 said:


> Cagayan de Oro - sundries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by Constantine Agustin, on flickr


----------



## Bamboo88

*Oro Alert’s new rescue boat makes first run*
Posted on June 9, 2011 by damarre








The Oro Alert’s new Rescue Boat, acquired earlier this year by the Cagayan de Oro City government through the City Disaster Coordinating Council, makes its first run along the Cagayan River June 3, 2011. This is also the boat’s first operation as City Mayor Vicente “Dongkoy” Y. Emano dispatched an Oro Alert team led by Engr. Armen Cuenca to search for the body of a 25 year old male victim who committed suicide on June 1, 2011 along the river as reported by the victim’s mother. (CIO)

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/09/oro-alerts-new-rescue-boat-makes-first-run/


----------



## Bamboo88

*City studies USAid proposal on septage management program*
Posted on June 9, 2011 by damarre









THE United States Agency for International Development (USAid)-Philippine Sanitation Alliance has proposed a program to assist Cagayan de Oro City in complying with the Clean Water Act, particularly on septage management program.

Read more HERE.

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...usaid-proposal-on-septage-management-program/


----------



## Bamboo88

Repost from Cagayan de Oro and Misamis Oriental Thread 55



andrewford05 said:


> Cagayan de Oro - sundries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by tolitz bana, on flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by prettyclawdz, on flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by teyen, on flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by when miko shoots, on flickr


----------



## Bamboo88

*Coca-Cola Villanueva plant seen to boost economy of Mis. Or.*
Posted on June 9, 2011 by damarre








The inauguration of the Coca-Cola plant in Villanueva, Misamis Oriental is seen to boost the local economy.

Read more HERE.

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...anueva-plant-seen-to-boost-economy-of-mis-or/

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...anueva-plant-seen-to-boost-economy-of-mis-or/


----------



## GearX

in case you forgot, City Hall Annex has also 6 floors



Bamboo88 said:


> Update:
> 
> VIP Hotel - 6F - Completed
> D'morvie Suites - 6F - Completed
> Dynasty Court Hotel - 6F - Completed
> CU Comp. Sci. Building - 6F - Completed
> SHJ Montessori School - 6F - U/C
> Nazareth Tourist Inn - 6F - U/C
> Granvia Residences 2 - (above 6F) - Proposed
> Trinidad Building - 7F - Completed
> K Condominium 1 - 7F - Completed
> Win Grace Dormitory - 7F - Completed
> Montercarlo Hotel - 7F - U/C
> Capitol University Medical City - 8F - Completed
> Polymedic Hospital - 8F - Completed
> Maxandrea Hotel - 8F - Completed
> The Gateway Twin Towers - 8F - Tower 1 Completed, Tower 2 On-hold
> K Condominium 2 - 9F - Completed
> Mallberry Suites Hotel - 10F - U/C
> Primavera Residences - 10F - U/C
> Red Planet Hotel (Tune Hotel) - 10F - Proposed
> Kukun Hotel - 8F that sits on top of 3F Centrio (Ayala) Mall (total 11F) - U/C
> Limketkai Hotel - 18F - U/C
> The Riviera Hotel -18F - U/C
> City Center Tower - 30F - Proposed
> Limketkai Gateway Tower - 33F - Proposed


----------



## Taegon

flipzychick said:


> *
> City to Groundbreak 2 Flyovers on June 15 by damarre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The City Government of Cagayan de Oro is set to have the ground breaking of the two (2) flyover projects in the city namely, Carmen Flyover and Recto-Velez Flyover on June 15 in time for the city’s Charter Day celebration.
> 
> As shown in the perspectives of the said flyovers, the Carmen Flyover will rise specifically at the intersection of Masterson Avenue, Macanhan Road and Zayas Street with both uptown-bound and vice-versa taking the flyover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the Recto-Velez Flyover or simply the Licoan Flyover will rise at the city’s busiest intersection along the National Highway (CM Recto Ave.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expect more traffic in the area when these two infrastructure gets underway in the coming weeks. Construction accordingly will take 3 months the most which means it will be completed beyond the city’s fiesta on August 28th.*_



:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*City gearing up for triple celebration*
Posted on June 10, 2011 by damarre








Cagayan de Oro City is gearing up for a triple celebration next week, Independence Day on June 12th, City Charter Day on June 15th and Jose Rizal’s Birthday on June 19th.

The City Archives Center Museum has been refurbished lately and as shown above, they’ve installed a tarpaulin and some sheds right in front. The museum houses some old photos of the city.









Meanwhile, workers are rushing to finish the stage constructed right at the fountain of Gaston Park to be used for the activities on June 15. The stage is just temporary and this will be removed after the celebrations.
















Food stalls ala Night Cafe will displayed during the celebration.

For a while people in the park thought they’re installing the “dancing lights” but unfortunately, you’ll have to dance for yourself.


----------



## Constellation2k

PROJECT WATCH: Ayala’s Centrio latest updates
Posted on June 15, 2011 by damarre












Here are the latest photo-updates of Centrio, Ayala Land’s mixed use development in Cagayan de Oro City.

In a span of approximately just eight (8) months, development of Ayala Mall has been significantly fast. The contractor started at the rear portion and work is towards the front. As seen, construction at that portion is now at the third level (or perhaps at the 2nd floor with the initial floor considered for basement parking.

Also, the site for the anchor store on the northeast section is now cleared with a transit at the middle. The anchor store is reported to be Rustan’s. We may see some pile driving in the area soon.



















Heavy equipment are everywhere onsite with each having a different task.










It is also clear that a setback from the road is being established approximately 10 meters from the property line.










More photos below.












































































































































































































































The mall is due to be opened in the 1st quarter of 2012.





http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/


----------



## Constellation2k

PROJECT WATCH: XU Magis Student Complex nears completion
Posted on June 15, 2011 by damarre












The Xavier University Magis Student Complex which was due for completion by the end of May 2011 has somehow passed the target date but is somehow nearing completion as shown in the photos.

Workers are still busy installing some lighting fixtures and other furniture and some finishings. Note the stylish stairway.



















There’s also the multi-purpose roof…



















More photos below.



























































































We may see inauguration in the coming days.





http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/


----------



## Constellation2k

PROJECT WATCH: XU Pryce Center for Entrepreneurship updates
Posted on June 15, 2011 by damarre












The so-called student mall inside Xavier University is well underway. Officially named Pryce Center for Entrepreneurship, the structure is now steadily taking shape.

As revealed in the following photos, the steel frames of the covered walkway at the back are already installed. Workers are seen doing excavations for the drainage and footings. Most of the pictures were taken from the bridge. The concrete benches in the area were temporarily relocated along the sides. The covered walkway leads to the Magis Student Complex.
























































































































































































http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/


----------



## Constellation2k

boju2 said:


> *Market City now open*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read article and see lots of photos here: http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/15/project-watch-market-city-now-open/











More of Market City Complex 


























































































































































































http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

(Update) Buildings 6F and above:

City Hall Annex - 6F - Completed
VIP Hotel - 6F - Completed
D'morvie Suites - 6F - Completed
Dynasty Court Hotel - 6F - Completed
CU Comp. Sci. Building - 6F - Completed
SHJ Montessori School - 6F - U/C
Nazareth Tourist Inn - 6F - U/C
Granvia Residences 2 - (above 6F) - Proposed
Trinidad Building - 7F - Completed
K Condominium 1 - 7F - Completed
Win Grace Dormitory - 7F - Completed
Montercarlo Hotel - 7F - U/C
Capitol University Medical City - 8F - Completed
Polymedic Hospital - 8F - Completed
Maxandrea Hotel - 8F - Completed
The Gateway Twin Towers - 8F - Tower 1 Completed, Tower 2 On-hold
K Condominium 2 - 9F - Completed
Mallberry Suites Hotel - 10F - U/C
Primavera Residences - 10F - U/C
Red Planet Hotel (Tune Hotel) - 10F - Proposed
Kukun Hotel - 8F that sits on top of 3F Centrio (Ayala) Mall (total 11F) - U/C
Limketkai Hotel - 18F - U/C
The Riviera Hotel -18F - U/C
City Center Tower - 30F - Proposed
Limketkai Gateway Tower - 33F - Proposed


----------



## Bamboo88

*Ground breaking of new Cocpo office held*
Posted on June 18, 2011 by damarre









Cagayan de Oro City Mayor Vicente Y. Emano and City Police Director Senior Supt. Gerardo “Gerry” Rosales led other city and police officials during the groundbreaking last June 17, 2011 for the the new headquarters of the Cagayan de Oro Police Office (Cocpo) at the former cemetery along Hayes street, Cagayan de Oro City.

The 1,000 square meter P20.138 million building will rise in close proximity to the Hall of Justice and other local government offices.









The new site is very accessible to the public and is located right at the city proper. Cocpo is currently holding office at the Maharlika Headquarters in Barangay Carmen.

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/ground-breaking-of-new-cocpo-office-held/


----------



## Bamboo88

*City launches urban greening project*
Posted on June 18, 2011 by damarre









More than 200 Mantangale and Molave hardwood trees will sprout at Gaston Park, Divisoria Plaza, JR Borja Extension and Bulua center islands in the next 3 years as City Mayor Vicente Y. Emano and Oro Miners Association President Ben G. Tiempo formally sign the Memorandum of Agreement (MOA) during the launching of the Cagayan de Oro Urban Greening Project held last June 15 during the city’s 61st Charter Day celebration.









The project, initiated by the City Local Environment and Natural Resources Office (CLENRO), is supported by several industries, sand and gravel and mountain quarry permit holders, and small scale mining operators.

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/city-launches-urban-greening-project/


----------



## Bamboo88

*Capsule laying of two flyover projects held*
Posted on June 18, 2011 by damarre









City officials led by Mayor Vicente Y. Emano recently held separate capsule laying ceremonies for the construction of the two flyover projects – the P107.8 million Velez-Recto Flyover and the P119.7 million Macanhan-Carmen Junction Flyover. These were one of the highlights of Cagayan de Oro City’s 61st Charter Day celebration last June 15.

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/capsule-laying-of-two-flyover-projects-held/


----------



## Bamboo88

*RANDOM SHOTS: Limketkai Mall today*
Posted on June 18, 2011 by damarre









While rain poured outside, I bought some time malling at Cagayan de Oro’s homegrown Limketkai Mall….from the South Concourse to the Rotunda to Robinsons Department Store, Plaza Fair, Robinsons CDO (separate post), the 2nd Level…etc.. It’s teeming with people.

Browse over the photos.

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/random-shots-limketkai-mall-today/img_0344/


































































































































































































































































































































































http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/random-shots-limketkai-mall-today/img_0344/


----------



## Bamboo88

*RANDOM SHOTS: Robinsons Cagayan de Oro today*
Posted on June 18, 2011 by damarre









As a continuation to my previous post HERE, here are photos of Robinsons Cagayan de Oro.

Originally named Big R, a stand alone grocery in the second floor with commercial spaces at the ground floor and also with Cagayan de Oro’s first walkalator, it developed into a mall-like business atmosphere. It’s being connected literally to Limketkai Mall has greatly benefited Robinsons.










































































































































































































http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/random-shots-robinsons-cagayan-de-oro-today/


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Granvia Residences latest update*
Posted on June 19, 2011 by damarre









Latest update of Granvia Residences shows they are now on the exterior painting stage perhaps on the second-coating.

As shown in the pictures taken this afternoon, quite a unique blend of selected colors for Johndorf Ventures’ first condominium project. It may still look awkward because of the many scaffolding and is still not finished yet. It may look different once finished perhaps close to the released rendering.

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/19/project-watch-granvia-residences-latest-update/img_0439-copy/


































































http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/19/project-watch-granvia-residences-latest-update/img_0439-copy/


----------



## Bamboo88

Don Pepito Alvarez Mansion - Cagayan de Oro City



mottymot_007 said:


> Some mansion Beverhill Hills? lol


----------



## Bamboo88

*SM City renovation updates*
Posted on June 19, 2011 by damarre








Contractors for the renovation of SM City are working every night after mall hours.

As shown in the photos, there isn’t much to see except for the cloth covered steel scaffolding where workers use in climbing up the walls to re-install some new design concepts.










Below is a sample of the newly-finished wall. The re-tiling of the mall floor was the first to be completed. Also ongoing is some re-coloring (cladding) of portions of the ceiling and ledge.










There isn’t much change too n the mall’s exteriors except for the changing of the claddings.










SM City still gets the crowds on weekends but stands to lose more if the management is just contented on such mediocre improvements. But hopefully, top management of SM might still have something up their sleeves to counter the rapid commercial investment in the downtown area. Anyway, SM City has a township to serve.

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/19/sm-city-renovation-updates/


















































































http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/19/sm-city-renovation-updates/


----------



## Bamboo88

*Cong. Rufus projects updates*
Posted on June 19, 2011 by damarre









Cagayan de Oro City 2nd District Congressman Rufus Rodriguez recently presided over several groundbreaking and turnover of various projects in the city.

Read more HERE.

http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/19/cong-rufus-projects-updates/


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Primavera Residences as of June 19, 2011*
Posted on June 19, 2011 by damarre











*A month after the signing of the loan agreement, construction of the 10-storey green condominium project has progressed significantly with vertical works now going to the second level of the first tower.*

As observed, half of the building is rising first which is common in constructing wide multi-level buildings.














































*Being the first green condo project in Mindanao, this will become not just a showcase but a landmark accomplishment when completed.*



http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...atch-primavera-residences-as-of-june-19-2011/


----------



## Taegon

*Completion/Continuation of Cagayan de Oro Third Bridge and Access Road*
Post Published: 25 June 2011
Author: bwm










_CAGAYAN DE ORO THIRD BRIDGE_

*The project: Completion/Continuation of Cagayan de Oro Third Bridge and Access Road has several phases. The bridge proper with a length of 352 LM had been completed and the ongoing works focus on the construction of access road and coastal road.*

The majority of the phases of the project ( Phase I – VIII ) started in 1997 and are already completed. Presently, Phase IX is ongoing with the works focused on the road concreting of Bayabas Section-West Bound Terminal-Iponan Bridge III Junction, Igpit, Opol, National road; road concreting along barangays Kauswagan and Bayabas, and graveling of coastal roads along barangays Lapasan and Gusa. The ongoing road concreting has a total length of 14.423 kms. and a total cost of P642,824,622.51.










_CAGAYAN DE ORO THIRD BRIDGE_

Aside from the road works, the construction of Iponan Bridge III was completed with a length of 80.00 L.M. and a cost of P 187,939,433.69.

As of press time, Phase IX has an actual accomplishment of 94.850% with a positive slippage of 0.060 %.

To complete the entire project, this office has still an immediate need of P 300,000,000.00 for the payment of Road-Right-of Way (RROW) acquisition along Lapasan to the National Highways of Igpit, Opol, Misamis Oriental. Another needed release to complete the project is the P200,000,000.00 for Phase X that will focus on the additional construction of 620 linear meter Coastal Road along Barangay Gusa without Aggregate Base Course and Portland Concrete Cement Pavement (PCCP) and the construction of Kulambog Bridge along Kulambog, Lapasan, this City. When funding will be available, works identified for Phase X will be started this year.

As programmed, by CY 2012 the work will focus at Phase XI with a needed release of P355,000,000.00. It will be centred on the completion of the Cagayan de Oro Coastal By-pass Road by working on the Junction of J.R. Borja Extension and Gusa National Highway, the Rotonda at Barangay Puntod, the construction of Bitan-ag Creek at Barangay Lapasan and the payment of Road-Right of Way (P50,000,000.00).

*When completed, this huge project will be an enormous help to the travelling public along Butuan-Cagayan-Iligan Road (BCIR) by having a smooth sailing travel since heavy-loaded trucks will be rerouted to avoid traffic congestion.
*









_LAPASAN SECTION_




http://www.businessweekmindanao.com/content/?p=1433


----------



## michael_ray

Taegon said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Primavera Residences as of June 19, 2011*
> Posted on June 19, 2011 by damarre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A month after the signing of the loan agreement, construction of the 10-storey green condominium project has progressed significantly with vertical works now going to the second level of the first tower.*
> 
> As observed, half of the building is rising first which is common in constructing wide multi-level buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Being the first green condo project in Mindanao, this will become not just a showcase but a landmark accomplishment when completed.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...atch-primavera-residences-as-of-june-19-2011/


The grand launching of Primaverra Residences will be on July 5.


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Recto-Velez flyover project now underway*
Posted on June 26, 2011 by damarre












*Construction of the CM Recto-A. Velez flyover has began with heavy equipment and initial drilling being undertaken at the site.
*
Two lanes of CM Recto is now closed to traffic with dozens of workers seen onsite. You could see some excavations below perhaps on the piers of the flyover project as well as concrete piles.










Work is on both approaches of the flyover with the area fronting UCCP Church shown below.










The city deactivated the traffic lights in the intersection with RTA personnel manning the traffic. Of course, because of the construction, traffic has become slow in the area but hopefully when this is finished, it will help improve traffic in the area. More photos below.
















































































































































































http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...tch-recto-velez-flyover-project-now-underway/


----------



## Taegon

*More demo LED traffic lights installed*
Posted on June 26, 2011 by damarre












*More modern traffic lights using Light Emitting Diode (LED) were recently installed particularly along Corrales Avenue at the junctions of JR Borja and Yacapin streets, respectively. The main difference between the latest system installed and the first ones in Carmen and Ororama Megacenter junctions is the addition of pedestrian LED signals as shown above.
*
There are also distinct differences between the Corrales-JR Borja and Corrales-Yacapin junctions. The Corrales-JR Borja system uses a timer for both vehicle and pedestrian signals shown below.





































On the other hand, the Corrales-Yacapin junction uses a system which shows a “decreasing” LED light as a timer to change signals while the pedestrian signal has no timer and simply displays the walk and stop signs as shown.









































































The formal bidding is said to be done next month.




http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.com/2011/06/26/more-demo-led-traffic-lights-installed/


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Primavera Residences grand launching July 5*
Posted on June 26, 2011 by damarre











*The grand launching of the first eco-friendly building in Cagayan de Oro has been scheduled on July 5, 2011.*

Expect some dignitaries to attend the said affair with development updates of the 10-storey condominium project.



















_all photos from facebook_




http://cagayandeorodev.wordpress.co...-primavera-residences-grand-launching-july-5/


----------



## Taegon

Posted on June 26, 2011 10:42:43 PM


*Laguindingan airport interchange proposed*


*CAGAYAN DE ORO -- An interchange project for Laguindingan Airport has been endorsed for approval by the Infrastructure and Utilities Development Committee (InfraCom) of Northern Mindanao’s Regional Development Council (RDC-10).
*
"When the Laguindingan Airport will be completed by the first quarter of 2012, traffic congestion is expected with increase in volume of traffic along the national highway, specifically along the junction of the Iligan-Butuan-Cagayan de Oro Road and the airport access road," Jaime H. Pacampara, who heads the secretariat of RDC-10’s InfraCom, said in an interview last week. "This airport road interchange project should be in place to affect traffic congestion prior to the operation of the Laguindingan Airport."

In a meeting last June 14 of the Special Committee of the Laguindingan Airport Development Project, officials of the regional office of the Department of Public Works and Highways presented a proposal to build an interchange along the national highway and linking to the Laguindingan Airport access road.

The proposed interchange will consist of a two-laned elevated highway with an estimated length of 1.5 kilometers including a 25-ton, 60-linear-meter bridge.

The project is estimated to cost a total of about P500 million.

"Due to the urgency and importance of the project as a complementary infrastructure support facility [of Laguindingan Airport], the RDC-10 InfraCom recommended for approval and endorsement by the full council meeting scheduled on June 28," Modesto C. Babaylan, private sector representative and InfraCom co-chairman, said separately.

*The Laguindingan Airport was conceptualized as a replacement for Lumbia Airport in Cagayan de Oro City and Balo-i Airport in Iligan City.*

Constraints imposed by the terrain surrounding both airports preclude their expansion to cope with rising air passenger and cargo traffic due to increased economic activity in Misamis Oriental, Bukidnon and the two Lanao provinces.

Besides terrain constraints, both the Lumbia and Balo-i airports are situated at relatively high altitudes and adverse weather conditions at both sites have occasionally resulted in canceled flights.

Latest available data from the Civil Aviation Authority of the Philippines show passenger traffic through Lumbia Airport rising 19.2% to 1.3 million last year from 1.1 million in 2009.

Cargo traffic grew even faster by 38% to 22,244.56 metric tons (MT) in 2010 from 16,112.72 MT in 2009. -- Michael D. Baños 



http://www.bworldonline.com/content...ndingan-airport-interchange-proposed&id=33731


----------



## Aimee Ylarra

Just knew about this thread. Nice.


----------



## nivramster

^^ ako pud kay:


----------



## Bamboo88

*RANDOM SHOTS: Pinegrove Mountain Lodge*
Posted by Damarre on Jul.05, 2011 in Investments, Tourism








Pinegrove Mountain Lodge is the latest lodging amenities at Dahilayan Adventure Park and was recently featured in the movie “Forever and a Day” starring KC Concepcion and Sam Milby.

It offers a picturesque view of the park and has both dining and lodging acc0mmodations for the entire family. Browse over the photos below taken from its facebook account.

http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=12783


----------



## Bamboo88

*RANDOM SHOTS: Nazareno Church’s new altar*
Posted by Damarre on Jul.05, 2011 in Investments









photo by Tau'ma Udasco

It’s been almost five months since I posted (LINK) the tarpaulin installed at Jesus Nazareno Parish Church about their proposed altar renovation. Not until today that a good friend took a snapshot of the newly-renovated altar shown above.

Compare it with the perspective of the altar which was depicted in the tarpaulin.








I guess the contractor really did its job well.

http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=12804


----------



## Bamboo88

*DropZone soon at Dahilayan*
Posted by Damarre on Jul.05, 2011 in Proposal, Tourism








Cable TV pioneer Engr. Elpie Paras again reiterated in his facebook account the putting up of DropZone, another adrenaline rush thrill ride amid the rising popularity of his Dahilayan Aventure Park.

In my post last February (LINK), I mentioned that DropZone is a base jumping simulator as announced by Engr. Paras. However, in his recent wall post in his FB account, pictures below show Engr. Paras trying out the Sky Coaster at Six Flags, a known chain of theme parks in the US.








In my opinion, this version is much safer than the base jumping simulator. In Sky Coaster, riders in groups of 1 to 3 are winched to the top of a launch tower and then dropped towards the ground, swinging from a cable tether back and forth until brought to a rest. Sky Coasters can range from 100–300 feet (30.5–91.4 m) in height.

Well, whatever the final DropZone will be, it’s still going to be quite an adventure…to the max!

http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=12810


----------



## michael_ray

*PROJECT WATCH: Construction of Puerto flyover on target*
Jul.08, 2011 
by: Damarre
www.cagayandeorodev.com












Construction of the 195-meter Puerto flyover is well on target of their August completion based on the pictures gathered today.

The Bugo approach of the flyover has been completed and the contractor is now working on the flyover connection and Puerto approach. As shown, they are now in the process of installing another bridge component. They have also started installing the steel railings. Traffic is still slow but moving.

Once completed, this will be the city’s first and by yearend, there will be three with the other flyover projects now underway with approximate completion targets of September – October.


----------



## Constellation2k

^^







dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Macanhan Flyvoer as of 07/10/11*









Taegon said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Construction of Puerto flyover on target*
> Jul.08, 2011 in Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction of the 195-meter Puerto flyover is well on target of their August completion based on the pictures gathered today.
> *
> The Bugo approach of the flyover has been completed and the contractor is now working on the flyover connection and Puerto approach. As shown, they are now in the process of installing another bridge component. They have also started installing the steel railings. Traffic is still slow but moving.
> 
> Once completed, this will be the city’s first and by yearend, there will be three with the other flyover projects now underway with approximate completion targets of September – October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=12883










greg diaz said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Macanhan flyover now underway​*
> 
> The City Government of Cagayan de Oro has began the construction of the Macanhan Flyover.
> 
> As a result, a major traffic jam occurred at the junction which surprised many motorists when the City’s Road and Traffic Administration (RTA) implemented a re-routing scheme with little prior unfo dissemination. Masterson Avenue is now closed to all motorists as the large pile driver occupied the existing two lanes of the road. Both uptown-bound and downtown-bound vehicles from uptown area will have to take the SM-Landfill Road while another alternative will take the more distant Pelaez Bridge and South Diversion Road.
> 
> The project is scheduled to be completed in four (4) months. As shown, the re-routing removed the traffic in the area and the contractor can now focused on the project with little disturbance. Adjoining properties will be affected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> article and pictures are from *damarre*'s site: http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=12828


----------



## Constellation2k

QUOTE=Taegon;81009214]Posted on July 06, 2011 08:43:48 PM


*Pueblo de Oro Development plans solar-powered condo
*

*CAGAYAN DE ORO -- Pueblo de Oro Development Corp. formally launched plans for what it claimed to be Mindanao’s first eco-friendly condominium on Tuesday with solar panels to be installed on the roof to produce around 150 kilowatts peak renewable energy.*

The project, dubbed “Primavera Residences,” is a 10-storey twin-tower Italian-designed condominium with architectural features that promise to cut lighting and cooling costs for tenants.

Expected completion date for its Tower A is set for July 2012.

“Primavera Residences complements other green efforts in the Pueblo de Oro Township, including the 40-hectare Pueblo Urban Rainforest and the electric shuttles that would soon be serving Township residents,” said Rodolfo L. Meñes, Pueblo de Oro Development vice-president and general manager.

“When the ‘Net Metering Law’ will be implemented in Mindanao in the next two years in our estimate, the photovoltaic cells will feed electricity to the local distribution utility grid,” Romolo V. Nati, president of architectural firm ItalPinas, said.

“[In the meantime], we will be using the energy produced from the solar cells to directly power the common and shared areas of Primavera,” he said. -- MDB





http://www.bworldonline.com/content...evelopment-plans-solar-powered-condo&id=34285[/QUOTE]








dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Primavera Residences as of 07/10/11*


----------



## Constellation2k

^^







dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Granvia Square 1 as of 7/10/11*








dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Newly Finished BMW Showrooom in CdeO as of 07/10/11*









dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Department of Education in Pueblo (right across SM)*


----------



## Constellation2k

^^





dark_knight_detectve said:


> *CDOICC as of 7/10/11*


----------



## Constellation2k

^^




Bamboo88 said:


> *Limketkai Hotel as of July 8, 2011, 2:00 PM*


----------



## nivramster

*Limketkai Hotel as of July 13, 2011*


----------



## Aimee Ylarra

Wow. Nice pictures.


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Limketkai Hotel now unofficially tallest in CDO*
Jul.12, 2011 











*With construction now on the 12th floor, Limketkai Hotel is now unofficially the tallest building in Cagayan de Oro City.
*
*With six (6) more floors to go, the 18-storey building has passed Mallberry Suites’ 10-storey expansion building located a few blocks away. This engineering achievement also placed Cagayan de Oro in the exclusive list of cities in the country with a high-rise building.*

The Emporis Standards defines a high-rise building as “a multi-storey structure between 35–100 meters tall, or a building of unknown height from 12–39 floors” and a skyscraper as “a multi-storey building whose architectural height is at least 100 meters.

























































































































































































http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=12975#more-12975


----------



## Taegon

*PROJECT WATCH: Limketkai Mall expansion updates*
Jul.12, 2011 in Construction













*Last June 1, 2011, I posted (LINK) some initial construction work at the vacant lot next to Limketkai Mall’s East Wing. Now, it seems that the mall’s expansion isn’t just confined to the vacant lot as pile drivers are already positioned at the once idle lot across Bitan-ag Creek as shown above.
*
*Information gathered at the site revealed that Limketkai’s property includes the area well beyond the creek and that the pile driving works are preratory for Limketkai Hypermart to be connected to the East Wing (via Marks and Spencer). A carpark building is also said to be part of this expansion.* I believe the creek at this portion will have to be covered similar to the portion near McDonald’s. The construction is still in the pile driving phase so we may have to wait a few more weeks before we can actually see some vertical works.
































































It seems the Limketkai Group’s motto is now “continuous improvement”…







http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=12997


----------



## Bamboo88

*Ayala's Centrio Mall and Kukun Hotel as of 14 July 2011*
pictures by nino rey


































http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7107748/1/Centrio%207-14?h=4e3c7f


----------



## selosa_ko

^^

whoah !!


perting habuga na sa ketkai kay: :cheers:


----------



## michael_ray

Repost



flipzychick said:


> *PPA to spend P1.5B for ’11 projects*
> http://www.portcalls.com/news-archive/2011/news20110711-e.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE Philippine Ports Authority (PPA) has set aside P1.5 billion in capital expenditures this year to complete projects started by the previous administration as well as to improve major gateways.
> 
> In a press briefing last Friday, PPA assistant general manager for Finance and Administration Atty David Simon said apart from improvement of key ports Manila, Davao, General Santos, Cagayan de Oro, Zamboanga, General Santos, Batangas and Iloilo, there will be no major port construction this year.
> 
> For the latter part of the year and until 2012, three projects will be implemented at Cagayan de Oro port in southern Philippines These are the paving of 20,500 square meters of newly developed operational back-up area to provide additional space for storage of container cargoes; construction of a two-storey passenger terminal building designed to accommodate 1,500 passengers at any given time; and construction of three roll on-roll off berths that would accommodate large long-haul ro-ro vessels of 6,500 to 19,000 metric tons and with a minimum draft requirement of seven meters. The projects will cost P72.21 million, P250 million and P50 million, respectively.
> 
> Cagayan de Oro port caters to an average 1,200 passengers daily during regular season and 2,500 passengers daily during peak season. It handles an average 12,500 twenty-equivalent units a month and receives seven vessels a day ranging from superferries, liners and trampers.
> 
> The wharf of Tacloban port in southern Philippines will also be expanded this year, according to PPA.


----------



## michael_ray

Ayala's CENTRIO Mall and Kukun Hotel




mottymot_007 said:


> Centrio Mall (dot) Hotel
> As of July 13, 2011


----------



## michael_ray

ZEALEP's Paseo Mall, ZCX Convention Center, and the Riviera Hotel 



mottymot_007 said:


> As of July 10, 2011


----------



## michael_ray

ITALPINAS Primaverra Residences (Eco-friendly Condominium)



dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Primavera Residences as of 07/10/11*


----------



## michael_ray

Johndorf's GranVia Residences



dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Granvia Square 1 as of 7/10/11*


----------



## Constellation2k

PPA clarifies CDO Port development projects
Jul.19, 2011 in Construction, Economy











The Philippine Ports Authority (PPA), in a press statement today, clarified the various port infrastructure works that the Port Agency is undertaking specifically in Cagayan de Oro City and some other ports in the country.

Read more HERE: http://www.ppa.com.ph/ppa web/newsevents02.htm



_http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=13074_


----------



## Aimee Ylarra

As a city that is experiencing a construction boom, I hope that the investors would also take into consideration our natural environment. So far, it's only Pueblo de Oro that expresses deep concern in the maintenance of our natural environment through its collective effort of putting up a forest within its property and constructing eco friendly condominiums. Nice move Pueblo de Oro!


----------



## michael_ray

From CENTRIO Thread. 



boju2 said:


> Source: PROJECT WATCH: Centrio latest updates as of July 29, 2011


----------



## donnex

Puerto Flyover
All pics were taken from FB by Mr. Wilwen A.
Thanks for the pics classmate:cheers:


----------



## donnex

PROJECT WATCH: *Recto-Velez Flyover updates*Aug.05, 2011 in Construction 
Share 










Latest photo updates of the Recto-Velez flyover project show that the main pillars supporting the superstructure are already taking shape.

Both approaches are also being rushed as workers and steel crowd the work site. The work on the main supports is the most vital and takes a longer time. Once this is done, construction of the flyover will be a breeze since all work are concentrated above ground. Browse the photos below.

















































































Thank you to Damarre:cheers:


----------



## donnex

Picture by Damarre








Here are photos of Limketkai Hotel taken last week from RER Junction in Kauswagan.

The city’s first high rise building can now be seen from afar….


----------



## donnex

PROJECT WATCH: *Limketkai Hotel as of August 5, 2011*
Aug.05, 2011 in Construction, Investments 








A week after my last update, Limketkai is finishing its 14th floor. So my earlier estimate of 8.5 days per floor is just about right.

Photos taken this afternoon show different angles from McDonald’s, Ramen Tei and from Kagay-anon Restaurant. The shot from Kagay-anon(shown below) resembles a denser picture of urban Cagayan de Oro…


----------



## michael_ray

Very inspiring pictures. Thank you guys.


----------



## Constellation2k

PROJECT WATCH: Macanhan flyover latest updates
Aug.14, 2011 












The main concrete supports of the Macanhan flyover project are now steadily rising.

To speed up the construction, Masterson Avenue has been closed to traffic. Vehicles bound for Macanhan either use Zayas Street or Acacia Street. As shown, the design is basically similar to the Licoan project. However, the main difference is the approach from uptown area where everything is almost downhill. Pile driving has just been completed and some of the heavy equipment are being pulled out when I took the pictures. As the billboard states, the flyover is expected to be completed by October 20, 2011.

























































































































































































http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=13707


----------



## Constellation2k

^^





Taegon said:


> *Artists’ Village to rise at Upper Puerto; to house country’s longest art gallery*
> Aug.11, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _photo by Eli Tabasuares_
> 
> *The country’s longest art gallery is set to rise along Sayre Highway in Mambatangan, Upper Puerto, Cagayan de Oro City.
> *
> *This after the groundbreaking rites held recently for Mindanao’s first artists’ village project, a 2.3 hectare lot with a frontage stretching a kilometer long beside Sayre Highway and will feature the various art forms of Mindanao including the “soil paintings” of Bukidnon, contemporary art of striving artists and facilities by which artists can grow.* The project is funded through the initiative of true patrons of the arts in Cagayan de Oro City. The undertaking is also in partnership with the National Commission on Culture and Arts (NCCA).
> 
> The groundbreaking rites involved the lumads of the Higaonon Manobo tribe. Accordingly, Dire Husi Initiatives, Inc. will manage the artist village.
> 
> with some text by Eli Tabasuares
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=13640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Artists’ Village to open in uptown Oro brgy*
> Friday, 12 August 2011 00:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _artist’s perspective by Eli Tabasuares_
> 
> 
> A new art gallery and Artists' Village will be constructed in barangay Mambatangan in Cagayan de Oro City. In a groundbreaking ceremony inside the 2.3-hectare Artists Village, Iries Saavedra, the owner of the proposed project, said that it will put Cagayan de Oro as an art city.
> 
> Saavedra, who used to own Patsada Productions, said that the planned arts center will draw in local and international tourists and will help generate awareness of arts in Mindanao.
> Saavedra added that this will be the first art village in Mindanao.
> 
> Rhyan Casino, the National Commission for the Culture and the Arts (NCCA) 10 coordinator, said that the Artists Ville will house the longest art gallery in the country. Casino said that the planned gallery is a 136 meter-long building with an interior fit for international art shows.
> 
> Saavedra added that artists from the country will have the chance to showcase their works. Saavedra said that the planned main gallery will have to display artworks at par with the rest of the world. But this should be made by Filipino artists.
> 
> Eli Tabasuarez, a painter who is also one of the visionaries who planned the arts ville, said that they will strive to to revive art as an integral part of tourism and provide steady opportunities for shows for all art forms. Tabasuarez added that the village be having lush vegetation as an added attraction.
> 
> In the pipeline for the initial constructions are three buildings made of indigenous materials like bamboos and cogon grass for roofing. Saavedra said that they will have to reconstruct villages from indigenous tribes of Mindanao. Casino said that they will also have to use the natural contour of the Land instead of leveling them off.
> 
> An ample parking lot will also be provided right beside the first three buildings constructed. The initial building will be a coffee shop, the main hall will served as the initial gallery and a work area where artisans can do their work. Other structures in the drawing board are the replica of old villages in Mindanao, guest houses for art workshops and seminars, and a curator's house.
> 
> Saavedra said that Patsada Productions will fund the projects and NCCA will identify artists that can hold their show in the village.
> 
> Casino said that by October, they will have their first production performance on October with the Tambulan, a festival of fire and percussion under the full moon. Saavedra also shared that Patsada Production will also bring back the Viva Ethnica which used to dominate the production performances in Mindanao in the 90s.
> 
> Casino said that the Tambulan will happen every full moon each month and will showcase fire dancing, drum beating and other festival activities. *The village which has a total Land area of 3.6 hectares with the 2.3 used as the main ground will also house a performance theater that will cater to the productions of Viva Ethnica. Saavedra said that eventually, Artists Ville will become a major tourism destination in the city and will provide avenue for aspiring artists, theater and performance groups in Mindanao.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goldstardailynews.com/life-style/5417-artists-village-to-open-in-uptown-oro-brgy.html


----------



## Constellation2k

^^


*18 story LKK Hotel​*





boju2 said:


> Source: PROJECT WATCH: Limketkai Hotel now at 14th floor








cofnar said:


> kung tan-awon ninyo ang mga cabella, up to 17th floor na iya height








mottymot_007 said:


> Hotel LKK as of August 4, 2011








cofnar said:


>







dark_knight_detectve said:


> *LKK Hotel from Market City taken last 08/11/11*








cofnar said:


> tan-aw mo sa 6th floor kanang naay murag brown/bronze na sinaw








cofnar said:


>


----------



## Constellation2k

^^





mottymot_007 said:


> The rendering shows beautiful glassy facade at the northwest corner of the mall (CM Recto cor Correales Ave)...









dark_knight_detectve said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Centrio Mall and Hotel latest photo updates *http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=13538
> Aug.08, 2011 in Construction, Investments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are latest photo updates of Centrio Mall and Hotel project of Ayala Land Inc.
> These photos were taken from the OPD Building of Northern Mindanao Medical Center (NMMC). As shown, the construction is now going northward with excavation works now at the northwest section of the 3.7-hectare property. The southwest section is where the hotel is rising with construction works now on the 4th level. Different pictures show close up view of the construction activities most notably on the hotel site, a mixture of steel, concrete and human labor at work. *The mall is being targeted to open in October 2012 with the hotel to follow right in the same quarter.*








Toymatz said:


>







mottymot_007 said:


> As of August 4, 2011








mottymot_007 said:


>








boju2 said:


> Source: PROJECT WATCH: Centrio latest updates as of July 29, 2011


----------



## Constellation2k

^^



*Limketkai Mall Expansion​*



cofnar said:


> soon to open: max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gerry's









dark_knight_detectve said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: More expansion now underway at Limketkai Mall *http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=13531
> Aug.08, 2011 in Construction, Investments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s no stopping for Limketkai Mall’s expansion. With still ongoing civil works next to the East Wing across Bitan-ag Creek for expansion, Limketkai has started another expansion project this time along the southeast portion of the mall.
> Preliminary works were actually undertaken a few weeks back along the line of ATM shops, and LTO branch with installation of temporary isolation walls and holes on the canopy perhaps for the vertical concrete columns which will support the planned 2nd floor in the area.
> Over the weekend, heavy equipment arrived at the site indicating the start of the pile driving works. Initial info gathered revealed the second floor will connect to the mall’s East Wing with more shops available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the entry of Ayala, Limketkai began opening shops by Store Specialist Inc. (SSI) which includes Marks and Spencer, Lacoste and many other high end brands found at the mall’s East Wing. Accordingly, SSI will open shops at Ayala Mall which are not found at Limketkai Mall. So Limketkai is already a step ahead.









dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Updates as of 08/12/11*


----------



## Constellation2k

^^






dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Paseo Mall and ZCX Convention Center as of 07/31/11*


----------



## Bamboo88

*COLOR ME BADD*
*Live in CDO*
(with All-4-One)
The groups will perform their biggest hits, as well as a selection of Michael Jackson songs.

* Sept. 07, 2011 / 8:00PM / Araneta Coliseum / Manila
* Sept. 09, 2011 / 8:00PM / Waterfront Hotel ballroom / Cebu
* * Sept. 10, 2011 / 8:00PM / The Atrium – Limketkai Center / Cagayan de Oro*
* Sept. 13, 2011 / 8:00PM / Subic Convention Center / Olongapo
* Sept. 14, 2011 / 8:00PM / Pagcor / Angeles

http://colormebadd.net/tour.html​


----------



## Bamboo88

*Win Min Transient Inn - Market City as of 8/18/11 5:00 p.m.*


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Core drilling now at TUNE HOTEL site*
Aug.18, 2011 in Construction, Investments
by Damarre










Fresh updates of the proposed Tune Hotel along CM Recto Avenue revealed core drilling now underway at the project site near the Coca-Cola bottling plant.

The core drill is used to preserve the cylinder core sample which are vital in the foundation design of the building. The proposed hotel is initially to stand from 7 to 10 storeys high. The result of the soil analysis gives the needed information to the engineer.
































































http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=13832#more-13832


----------



## dark_knight_detectve

*PROJECT WATCH: Limketkai Hotel to top off soon *http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=13904

Aug.19, 2011 in Construction, Investments










Cagayan de Oro City’s tallest building will soon top off as Limketkai Hotel is nearing its planned number of storeys.
Early press release state that this hotel will be 18 storeys. As shown, work is technically on the 16th level but is probably marked 17. I’m not so sure though if it will add two more floors to be technically 18 or will it just be 17 floors with the top most floor marked as 18…. Chinese beliefs omitted the 13th floor as shown.



















Photos below show the building as seen from Rosario Arcade.



















More photos of Limketkai Hotel as seen from Juanito’s Square.




























Anyway, whether 17 or 18…it has to top off in the 3rd quarter…*what comes next is the 33-storey Gateway Tower which will rise beside it*. More photo updates below.


----------



## dark_knight_detectve

*PROJECT WATCH: Centrio Mall and Hotel as of 18 August 2011 *http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=13842
Aug.18, 2011 in Construction










Here are latest photo updates of Ayala’s mixed use development in Cagayan de Oro City taken this morning, August 18, 2011.
The Kukun Hotel clearly stands out with construction now on the 6th level. As shown, construction has now reached the northern part with steel columns rising steadily. Earthmoving also observed on the left side where the anchor store will be located.



















Shot below taken from Graphics building showing the boundary at Southwinds Hotel.










Both the mall and hotel are targetted to open late 2012. Browse over more photos below.


----------



## nivramster

Mao-mao ra jud ang Centrio and Paseo.. kay: murag pare-parehas silag naconstruct na :applause:


----------



## selosa_ko

Flyover Update:


----------



## Constellation2k

PROJECT WATCH: MRXUH Medical Arts Building updates
Aug.19, 2011 












The 5-storey Medical Arts and Specialty Center Building of Maria Reyna Xavier University Hospital is now steadily rising.

As shown, construction is now going up to the 2nd level with concrete columns now leading up to the next floor. This project will open up another entrance to the medical facility this time from JR Borja Extension which is wider and less traffic than the main entrance along Hayes Street.

This project is a welcome development to the city where healthcare facilities are almost full and in dire need of more modern medical attention.



































































http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=13921#more-13921


----------



## michael_ray

The construction era of this city has just begun.


----------



## Bamboo88

*Limketkai Hotel as of 9/1/2011, 12:00 Noon*

17th floor is almost done and going 18th few days from now...


----------



## Bamboo88

*Showroom of Primavera Residences and Unveiling of their 1 Bed Room Unit - Sep. 1, 2011, 9 a.m. - 12 nn*


































































































pictures of the 1 Bedroom model unit will be added later...internet connection is so slow...


----------



## Bamboo88

*Underconstruction Factory along Sayre Highway, Alae, Upper Puerto, Cagayan de Oro City - 9/2/2011 2:30 p.m.*
specific location: infront of Fatima Subdivision


















































Another underconstruction just infront of the u/c factory...rumored car clinic...


----------



## nivramster

*C.M. Recto Flyover Update as of Sept. 2, 2011*


----------



## Bamboo88

Photo by Erick Pingkian Caturan


----------



## Bamboo88

mottymot_007 said:


> October 4, 2011


----------



## Bamboo88

mottymot_007 said:


> A bit closer look into LKK and Downtown CdeO


----------



## Bamboo88

*Downtown Cagayan de Oro City*


mottymot_007 said:


>


----------



## pangyao™

Is that Camiguin Island on the back?


----------



## Bamboo88

pangyao™ said:


> Is that Camiguin Island on the back?


it's eastern part of Misamis Oriental...specifically Municipality of Tagoloan and Villanueva...


----------



## RFM

delete


----------



## michael_ray

Bamboo88 said:


> it's eastern part of Misamis Oriental...specifically Municipality of Tagoloan and Villanueva...


Check.


----------



## Bamboo88

SleMarKen said:


> hello guys, share lang nako ako shots when I was there last year... bahalag bahaw. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my shots during Scott Kelby's Worldwide Photo Walk 2011 with photo buddy Tom.


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> Bacolod’s Lord Byron’s Back Ribs now in CDO
> Oct.05, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Byron’s Back Ribs, one of Bacolod City’s favorite restaurants has finally opened in Cagayan de Oro City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably offering one of the best back ribs in the country, their branch is in Upper Macasandig specifically along Quezon Street in Aluba Subdivision in the proximity of St. Mary’s School.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by Mama Cooks
> 
> Shown below is their newly opened branch in Cagayan de Oro City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lower photo by cagayandeoroinfo.com; main photo by tetsybetsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=14979#more-14979


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *Road management facility bids support*
> By Nicole J. Managbanag
> Wednesday, October 5, 2011
> 
> 
> MEMBERS of the Provincial Road Management Facility (PRMF) appealed to the Misamis Oriental Provincial Board on Monday to help them with the ordinances for them to continue with the five-year Australian Government Aid Program.
> 
> Ponciano D. Caberte, provincial director of the Department of Interior and Local Government (DILG), said the Provincial Board plays a vital role in terms of implementation and appropriation of ordinances of the annual investment program of the government.
> 
> Caberte said Misamis Oriental is very fortunate to avail itself of the aid, as the Provincial Government only contributes 10 percent of the project's total amount.
> 
> The P40-million infrastructure project aims to address the existing poor provincial road conditions by providing funding for the rehabilitation and subsequent maintenance of the existing provincial roads and bridges.
> 
> It also aims to strengthen institutional capacity within the Provincial Government to improve road sector planning and management.
> 
> The project is already in its second year in reforming toward sustainable road maintenance, particularly the rehabilitation of the 9.1-kilometer road in Poblacion-Patag, Opol, as the pilot area covering barangays Patag, Bagocboc, Tingalan and Nangkaon.
> 
> Caberte said other projects were in Claveria and Balingasag.
> 
> During the Provincial Board's regular session on Monday, majority opposition board member Jesus Jardin assured they will support the project by approving its related ordinances.
> 
> However, Jardin said the program and the ordinances still need discussion and must undergo the regular process in the Provincial Board before approval.
> 
> Published in the Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro newspaper on October 06, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-d.../road-management-facility-bids-support-183411


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> PROJECT WATCH: XU Pryce Center for Entrepreneurship now shaping up
> Oct.05, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are latest photos of the Pryce Center for Entrepreneurship of Xavier University as visibly seen along Corrales Avenue.
> 
> The large blue covering is hard to ignore if you pass by the site. As shown, a new gate will be opened on this area to cater to customers who might want to look into the marketing projects of students to be displayed at the center.
> 
> The main steel structure is already in place and much of the work is done after school hours so as not to disrupt classes. Portion of the covered walk has been completed already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to compare the above development with the final perspective of the building HERE.http://jaysan.posterous.com/whats-inside-the-xavier-universitypryce-cente#!/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=14992


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> PIA Press Release
> Wednesday, October 05, 2011
> 
> 
> DepEd-NorMin celebrates World Teachers Day with BAMBOO-3E tree growing
> by Rutchie Cabahug-Aguhob
> 
> 
> CAGAYAN DE ORO CITY, Misamis Oriental, Oct. 5 (PIA) – Amidst chants of jubilation for “My Teacher, My Hero,” theme of the World Teachers Day, students of Bulua National High School started today’s celebration with a tree growing activity along the Bulua River Bank, here.
> 
> The area has been planted with bamboo by Task Force “Best Action for Mobilizing Barangay Organizations for Opportunities in Education, Environment and Entrepreneurship (BAMBO-3E).”
> 
> A flagship project of DepEd, region 10, BAMBOO 3E, is a multi-sectoral approach to enhance environmental education and entrepreneurship formation among children.
> 
> “This is the 5th area being planted with bamboo by the task force, adding to the previous ones: Mambuaya, Gusa, Cugman and Iponan River Banks,” Regional Director Luz Almeda of DepEd-10, said.
> 
> A year-long activity, BAMBOO-3E commits and supports bamboo growing and caring along riverbanks, not only because its potential for preventing soil erosion, but also because of its entrepreneurial value.
> 
> Almeda, who is the Chairperson of the TF BAMBOO-3E, said the project also aims to address the concern on climate change by the schools.
> 
> She also said the task force has chosen to plant bamboo trees because of its many uses: when they become matured, they can be harvested and processed into desks, chairs, tables, cabinets, blackboards, book shelves, book stands, book ends, etc., and be utilized in schools, thus creating jobs for the community, especially, the parents of the school children.
> 
> “We want to teach the students how to take care of the environment by educating them how to plant trees, grow them and then develop their entrepreneurial skills using the bamboo as a means to sustain their lives.
> 
> “In fact, we have arranged the tree growing activities along river banks near a school to ensure that they are cared for by the students, their parents, their teachers, and the community,” as well.
> 
> Helping out in the tree-planting/tree-growing activity by preparing the seedlings and other planting materials, tree guards, etc. to ensure the growth of the bamboos and protect them from destructive animals were the following:
> 
> Parent-Teachers’ Association, the Purok/Zone leaders, and beneficiaries of the Pantawid Pamilyang Pilipino Program of the Department of Social Welfare and Development (DSWD), Department of Science and Technology (DOST), Department of Interior and Local Government (DILG), through the Barangay Local Government, Department of Environment and Natural Resources (DENR) and Department of Tourism (DOT). (PIA-10)


----------



## Bamboo88

*TEAKWOOD HILLS Club House and Pool - Agusan, Cagayan de Oro CIty*



jaysan81286 said:


> _
> Pictures Courtesy of http://yourneilcutter.tumblr.com/post/11138997760/cagayan-de-oro-city_


----------



## Bamboo88

michael_ray said:


> Photo by: Starbucks Philippines


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *Bulua drainage up for construction*
> By Nicole J. Managbanag
> Saturday, October 8, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> REPRESENTATIVE Jose Benjamin Benaldo (1st district, Cagayan de Oro City) held the groundbreaking of the P4.4-million drainage project in Barangay Bulua on Friday.
> 
> Benaldo said the drainage along Gaisano Bulua toward Villa Candida Subdivision will be constructed in three phases: Phase 1 to be provided by Gaisano, Phase 2 covers 136 meters worth P2.2 million, Phase 3 will cover 148 square meters amounting to P2.2 million, which will lead straight towards Iponan River.
> 
> *The drainage is expected to be finished on November 27 this year.*
> 
> The drainage project will be constructed through the request of Bulua chairperson Al Legaspi.
> 
> Benaldo said he was able to grant the request, citing that Legaspi “is a man of vision who is able to provide solutions before calamities strike.”
> 
> “Once the construction is finished, hopefully there will be no more flooding within Villa Candida Subdivision and Zone 7,” he said.
> 
> These two areas are reportedly mostly hit by flooding during heavy rains.
> 
> For his part, Legaspi expressed gratitude to Benaldo for granting the project.
> 
> Benaldo vowed more projects will be available for Barangay Bulua for 2013, including the construction of an additional overpass near the Bulua Central School to prevent accident, which the barangay officials earlier requested.
> 
> *“My next project will be the drainage widening of Sapang Creek to solve the problem of flooding along Kauswagan and Bulua highway,” he said.*
> 
> Aside from Barangay Bulua, Benaldo said he also has other projects in store for the other areas within the first district.
> 
> Published in the Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro newspaper on October 09, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-de-oro/local-news/2011/10/08/bulua-drainage-construction-183967


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *Cong. Benjo leads groundbreaking of infra projects in Kauswagan, Balulang, Bulua and Patag*
> Oct.08, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cagayan de Oro 1st District Congressman Benjo Benaldo recently led city, barangay and DPWH officials in groundbreaking ceremonies of various infrastructure projects in Kauswagan, Balulang, Bulua and Patag.
> 
> Below are the photos of the different ceremonies associated with the respective projects ranging from road concreting, multi-purpose building and drainage construction.
> 
> 
> photos by Alejandro Bascon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15023#more-15023


----------



## Bamboo88

*The underconstruction Cagayan de Oro International Trade and Convention Center*



nivramster said:


> *Convention Center*


----------



## Bamboo88

*Uptown Condotel*


nivramster said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

*XU-CIT Building u/c*



nivramster said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

*Gran Europa Church*



nivramster said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

*Paseo Mall and ZCX Convention Center as of Oct. 14, 2011*



dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


> holma na kaayo ang paseo mall.


----------



## eddeux

^^nice, how many floors will it be?


----------



## Bamboo88

èđđeůx;84707013 said:


> ^^nice, how many floors will it be?


It's a 6 storey building...first 2 levels is for parking, 3rd-4th is for the mall, 5th-6th for the convention center/function halls...the whole building is then connected via bridges going to the 18-storey Riviera Hotel....First 3 levels of the hotel will be used as an extension of Paseo Mall...This complex is situated along the Cagayan de Oro River....


----------



## eddeux

wow I thought it was just a mall but it has all of that too. really nice project, can't wait to see it when it's complete. thanks!


----------



## Bamboo88

èđđeůx;84707750 said:


> wow I thought it was just a mall but it has all of that too. really nice project, can't wait to see it when it's complete. thanks!


you're welcome Sir
Thanks and keep visiting this thread for more updates to be posted...
Good day! Maayong Adlaw!


----------



## Bamboo88

*The under construction Paseo del Rio Business Complex and Night Cafe*




dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

*Limketkai (LKK) Hotel as of 10/16/11*



unggoi said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

red_archer said:


> *Red Planet grows room inventory by 200%.*
> Saturday, 15th October 2011
> Source : Red Planet Hotels
> 
> 
> Red Planet Hotels has delivered on its key promise of sustainable and planned expansion to announce it now has over 3,000 rooms under construction for the pioneering value Tune Hotels brand, contained in a portfolio of 19 hotels spanning three countries – Thailand, the Philippines and Indonesia.
> 
> The milestone of 3,000 rooms under development comes exactly 12 months after the investment company passed the 1,000-room mark, posting growth of 200% over the last year.
> 
> 
> This sustained strategic growth sees Red Planet Hotels with projects worth USD120 million now underway before it hopes to raise another USD100 million in equity by the first quarter of 2012.
> 
> Red Planet will have six Tune Hotels open by March next year, and will have 15 properties operational by December 2012. Chief Executive Officer, Tim Hansing (right), said the company will use revenue from the soon-to-be operating hotels (see table below) to invest and increase its room inventory further – aimed to increase by a minimum of 2,000 rooms per year over the next five years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “We have delivered on our aggressive growth targets and our track record now speaks for itself,” he said. “Taking Red Planet Hotels from 1,000 rooms 12 months ago to 3,000 today is a remarkable achievement and is testament to the quality of our people and our ability to hit planned and strategic expansion projections.
> 
> “The team has built a highly effective platform to enable our investors to benefit from the surge in hotel demand across the region and, in particular, from the leisure consumer and business market segments seeking unrivalled value that Tune Hotels deliver.”
> 
> Red Planet Hotels has a franchise agreement with Tune Hotels and will operate their portfolio under the Tune brand. Tune Hotels is the accommodation associate of Asia’s largest low cost carrier - Air Asia - and its growing global portfolio that will revolutionise the way “limited service” hotels are managed and the experience they provide.
> 
> “This year has been a year of acquiring and building, we will continue with this pace of growth for the foreseeable future. In December we will open our first Tune Hotel in Thailand, after which we will open an average of one hotel every month,” Mr Hansing said.
> 
> The room interior of Red Planet's first Tune Hotel in Hat Yai, Thailand.
> 
> "Once this opening schedule is underway we will look to raise additional funds to allow our pace of strategic growth to increase so we can open a hotel every two weeks.”
> 
> Red Planet Hotels currently has assets in Thailand, Philippines and Indonesia and will soon have sites for development in China. The China hotels will also come under the Tune brand.
> 
> Tune Hotels is a value hotel brand that provides high quality accommodation with the basic essentials such as central and convenient locations, a clean environment, 24-hour security, highly comfortable beds and power showers. Using a demand-based pricing booking system, guests can book rooms at prices starting from USD3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here: http://www.4hoteliers.com/4hots_nshw.php?mwi=9139












:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*Kukun Hotel and Centrio Mall (Ayala Malls)*




unggoi said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

Blubinbin said:


> *cm recto fly-over as of october 15, 2011*


----------



## Bamboo88

boronggot said:


> *Island to have new gateway*
> By CARLO SUERTE FELIPE
> October 15, 2011, 8:01pm
> 
> 
> MANILA, Philippines — Department of Transportation and Communications (DoTC) Secretary Mar A. Roxas II said by the end of 2012, a new gateway to Mindanao will be opened once the P7.8-billion *Laguindingan International Airport in Misamis Oriental * is completed.
> 
> *Roxas said the construction of the airport is currently ongoing with no delays so far. The airport will be the northern counterpart of the Davao International Airport, which is located in the southern part of Mindanao.*
> 
> The project is funded by the Economic Development and Cooperation Fund of Korea, with a $30.60 million share; the Export Credit Loan Facility of the Korea Export-Import Bank (KEXIM), with a $62.75 million contribution; and the Philippine government with a $60.36 million counterpart fund.
> 
> Relatedly, the construction of the Air Navigation and Support Facilities is estimated to cost $13.38 million.
> 
> Upon completion, the Laguindingan Airport will be transferred to the Civil Aviation Authority of the Philippines (CAAP).
> 
> The operation and maintenance contract of the terminal facilities will be bidded out to the private sector in the first quarter of 2012.
> 
> Languindingan Airport is one of four airport projects under the DoTC Greenfield Program. The other three airports are located in Bohol, Puerto Princesa, and New Legaspi.
> 
> Roxas said President Benigno S. Aquino III is currently interested on where to establish a new airport in Bohol — whether at the existing airport in Tagbilaran or at Panglao Island. The project’s estimated cost is P8 billion.
> 
> “The President wants to be frugal and cost-effective in using the people’s money. So he wants to determine whether it is better to expand the Tagbilaran airport by 700 meters versus building 2,500 meters in Panglao. The cost of the terminal is the same. The avionics will be the same. At the end of all of this, Bohol will get its modern facility," he said
> 
> Roxas explained that if the project would push through in Panglao island, the airport will have to be built from scratch. If it will be in Tagbilaran, the existing airport will be extended. The feasibility study on the project is said to be due this November.
> 
> On the other hand, the feasibility study on the P4.2 billion Puerto Princesa airport is expected to be completed by the end of the last quarter of this year. Through an Official Development Assistance (ODA) fund, Koreans have expressed willingness to fund the air and land components of the project. The $71 million cost will be payable over 40 years with an annual interest of 0.1 percent.
> 
> The proposed international airport in Legaspi is to replace the existing airport to maximize tourism potential of the beaches and whale-watching sites in Caramoan, Camarines Sur and Donsol, Sorsogon respectively. An ODA fund will finance the construction of facilities, runway, apron, and terminals.
> 
> http://mb.com.ph/node/337888/i





Taegon said:


> *U/C**Laguindigan Airport
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _photo by Froilan Gallardo_
> 
> http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15322


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*SM City Mall, Granvia Residences and Primavera Residences at the Pueblo de Oro Business Park*



dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

boypad said:


> *Foreigners desiring to witness Lanzones Festival need not go to BI main office* :banana:
> 
> The Daily Tribune
> By Conrado Ching
> October 16, 2011
> 
> Foreigners who will visit the annual Lanzones Festival to be held next week on Camiguin Island will have a chance to update their visas without going to the immigration’s main office in Intramuros, Manila.
> 
> This after Immigration Commissioner Ricardo David Jr. approved yesterday the request of the Camiguin provincial government for the bureau to set up an immigration booth when the province celebrates its festivity on Oct. 20.
> 
> David said a team of BI officials will travel to Camiguin and man the booth which will serve as a one-stop shop for foreign tourists who will be visiting the island during the festival.
> 
> The BI chief added aside from providing visa extension services, the one-stop shop will also entertain queries and disseminate information about the various services provided by the BI to foreigners visiting the country.
> 
> “We hope that through this one-stop shop, foreigners who will join the festivities will be encouraged to frequently visit not only Camiguin but also explore other tourist spots in the Philippines,” David said in a statement.
> 
> He said the BI will study the feasibility of putting similar one-stop shops in other places of the country that hold annual festivities and attract large numbers of foreign tourists.
> 
> BI boarding section chief Theodore Pascual disclosed the one-stop shop activity will be held in the capital town of Mambajao on Oct. 20 and Oct. 21.
> 
> Pascual said personnel from the bureau’s computer section in Manila and the BI-Cagayan de Oro field office, including a payment assessor and cashier, will man the booth to provide visa extension services to foreigners.
> 
> Other agencies such as the Department of Foreign Affairs, National Statistics Office, National Bureau of Investigation and Professional Regulation Commission will also participate in the one-stop shop activity that was organized by the Camiguin provincial government.
> 
> Pascual was invited to speak at a public forum to discuss the latest policies and regulations implemented by the BI as chief regulator of the entry and stay of foreigners in the Philippines.
> 
> Aside from boosting local tourism, the activity also aims to generate employment opportunities for Camiguin residents, according to a primer released by the island’s provincial capitol.
> 
> http://www.tribuneonline.org/metro/20111016met5.html


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *Lasang Eco-Lodge & Day Spa to be opened October 18, 2011*
> Oct.16, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The region’s thriving tourism industry will be further boosted with the P17.2 million Lasang Eco-Lodge and Day Spa located at Lasang Secret Adventure Park in Initao, Misamis Oriental to be inaugurated on October 18, 2011.
> 
> The facility will complement the restaurant and function rooms with suite, double, single and dormitory rooms to serve all market segments. It will also have a lobby and reception area, business center, administrative office, kitchen, linen and laundry areas, storage and utility rooms to provide guests with all the amenities of downtown hotels.
> 
> Eco-Lodge Perspective and Floor Plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Spa Perspective and Floor Plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more HERE.http://www.kagay-an.com/articles.php?key=1610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15313


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Camiguin: Tiny Hot Spot of Wonder *http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/337905/camiguin-tiny-hot-spot-wonder
> Scene Stealer
> By JOJIE ALCANTARA
> October 16, 2011, 11:17am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Island in Camiguin (Photo by Rhonson Ng)
> MANILA, Philippines -- The smallest island province in Northern Mindanao is shaped like a pear with its land area measuring only 29,187 hectares. An estimated population of only 75,000 locals ranks it the second smallest province in the Philippines. But this small wonder is filled with a rich historical past, and a territory replete with a pristine ecosystem, shaped from the natural course of volcanic movements.
> 
> This top tourist destination is home to seven volcanoes, and is basically volcanic in origin, making it a veritable hot spot of a location (locals refer to it as the “Island Born of Fire”). Volcanoes that shaped both land and culture of the people are Mount Vulcan, Mount Guinsiliban, Mount Timpoong, Mount Uhay, Mount Tres Marias, Mount Mambajao, and the most active, Mount Hibok-Hibok. A challenging trek to its peak will afford a panoramic view of Mindanao, Siquijor and Bohol.
> 
> To us, it didn’t matter whether or not seismic activity would happen as we neared the island. We were determined to explore soon as our eyes caught sight of it from the ferry we boarded on.
> 
> We booked our stay in advance at the Paras Beach Resort (www.parasbeachresort.com) as it was the Lenten season, and the island was filled with tourists out to have some quiet R&R with friends and family. The resort was an ideal location because it was only a short trip from Mambajao, its capital town, and just a three-minute ride by boat across the sea to the famous White Island.
> 
> This striking powdery white sand bar is usually first on the list to explore. Shaped like a parenthesis, it is entirely uninhabited, save for vendors with their makeshift roofs and umbrellas who offer to catch fresh seafood and cook your meals for you. From its backdrop rise Mount Hibok-Hibok and Mount Vulcan. Boats float on standby for rides, while parasailing is a frequent adventure for the more daring ones. The place is best for swimming, snorkeling and sunbathing, but you better lather the best sun protection you can find all over your body. It gets hotter as the sun rises midday.
> 
> At noon when the tide rises, though, most of the white isle is submerged by a couple of feet, so some tourists leave by that time. It didn’t bother us, as we ate grilled tuna and barbecue with the knee deep waters around us. Low tide came back later in the afternoon, as we waited for a glorious sunset to cloak the island in a muted, reddish glow.
> 
> The island tour is an educational experience as well as a feast for the photographer’s eye. Rent a jeepney or van and you can round up Camiguin’s best sites in a day.
> 
> The Cross Marker and Sunken Cemetery located in Bonbon, Catarman was once a community cemetery devastated and sunk by the 1871 volcanic catastrophe (Vulcan Daan) and is now marked and guarded by a large cross. What makes it an interesting dive site is the sunken gravestones you find underneath.
> 
> Built in 1623, the old Catarman or Gui-ob church (Cotta Bato) in Bonbon once stood proudly before it was devastated by the 1871 Vulcan Daan earthquake, wiping out a Spanish settlement dating back to 1697. What remained are the moss and vine-covered stone walls, belfry and convent as a lasting memorial to its Spanish era.
> 
> Katibawasan Falls cascades down at 76.2 m. (250 feet), one of the highest waterfalls in the country. The water is icy cold where it touches the rock pool surrounded by lush giant ferns, plants and shiny boulders from granite mountain walls. People come in for picnics and a cool, invigorating swim after a humid day. One has to descend into a stairway of more than 60 steps to reach the falls.
> 
> Other highlights of the Camiguin experience are the 14 Stations of the Cross (life-sized cement statues depicting the passion, death and resurrection of Christ are scattered across the old volcano slope), the Sto. Nino Cold Springs, Ardent Hot Springs and other falls that dot the island. Every October, the Lanzones Festival is observed with pride to celebrate the abundance of harvest of this sweet fruit.
> 
> For dive enthusiasts, a visit across the six-hectare mushroom-shaped Mantigue Island is a must. Merely a 30-minute boat ride away, the isle is endowed with a thick forest bordered by white sands and blue waters. A spectacular drop off showcases an underwater aquarium that will delight divers.
> 
> *Philippine Airlines flies from Manila to Cagayan de Oro daily for an hour and 20 minutes. A cab from the airport will take you to the bus terminal at the Agora Market. Ride a bus bound for Balingoan town, where a ferry boat travels for an hour to Camiguin. The Benoni Wharf and Guinsiliban are two points of entry to the island. Ferry boats are on hourly schedule, and some visitors opt to take their vehicles across the sea for convenience (but more expensive).*
> 
> Don’t leave Camiguin without buying a souvenir item from its long stalls of inexpensive stuff sold and created by the locals themselves. There are trinkets, bracelets and necklaces that are unique and ethnic-inspired perfect for pasalubongs and for personal use. As one sign board puts it, “COME AGAIN SOUVENIRS.” ---a brief but exact description for an enchanting island you would like to revisit soon.
> 
> (Visit http://www.camiguin.gov.ph for more information)





dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Immigration to put up one-stop shop in Camiguin‏ *http://www.pna.gov.ph/index.php?idn=&nid=6&rid=379440
> 
> MANILA, Oct. 15 (PNA) -- The Camiguin Island will soon have an immigration booth in time for the celebration of its annual Lanzones Festival next week, to serve as a one-stop shop for foreign tourists who will be visiting the island during the event.
> 
> According to BI commissioner Ricardo David Jr., aside from providing visa extension services, the one-stop shop, that will be held in the capital town of Mambajao on Oct. 20 and 21, will also entertain queries and disseminate information about the various services that the bureau will provide for the foreigners visiting the country.
> 
> “We hope that through this one-stop shop, foreigners who will join the festivities will be encouraged to frequently visit not only Camiguin but also explore other tourist spot in the Philippines,” David said, adding, aside for boosting local tourism, it also aimed to generate employment opportunities for Camiguin residents.
> 
> David said that the bureau was also considering the putting of similar one-stop shop in other places of the country that hold annual festivities, which attracts large numbers of foreign tourists.
> 
> BI boarding section chief Theodore Pascual said that personnel from the bureau’s computer section in Manila and the BI-Cagayan de Oro field office, including a payment assessor and cashier, would man the booth to provide visa extension services to foreigners.
> 
> Other agencies such as the Department of Foreign Afairs, National Statistics Office, National Bureau of Investigation, Professional Regulation Commission will also participate in the one-stop shop activity organized by the Camiguin provincial government. (PNA)
> RMA/Benjie Lim Vergara/rsm


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *LKK Gateway-MUST overpass reflects Chinese architecture*
> Oct.16, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it’s pretty obvious, the pedestrian overpass linking Limketkai Gateway to Mindanao University of Science & Technology (MUST) is slowly exhibiting a Chinese-inspired design.
> 
> Its been a long time since I posted updates on this one. My previous post was last June 2, 2011. As shown in the photos, modern Chinese architecture is evident with the layered roofing. I believe the designer considered the overpass as an extension of the Limketkai Gateway building which also reflects some Chinese features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, the access stairs seen will be complimented by an escalator…now, this is something new.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15331


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *P7.8-B international airport rising in northern Mindanao *http://www.interaksyon.com/article/15172/p78-b-international-airport-rising-in-northern-mindanao
> 15-Oct-11, 6:07 AM | InterAksyon.com
> 
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - The government is on track in implementing the P7.8-billion Laguindingan airport project in Misamis Oriental province, *which will have a new international airport and become a northern gateway to Mindanao* once the project is completed by end-2012, according to Department of Transportation and Communications (DOTC) Secretary Mar A. Roxas II.
> 
> *“By the end of next year, you will have a fully operational airport in Laguindingan,”* assured Roxas in a statement Friday.
> 
> Laguindingan’s construction is on-going and is not seen to encounter delays, Roxas said.
> 
> Operation and maintenance (O&M) contract of the terminal facilities will be bidded out to the private sector in the first quarter of 2012.
> 
> The Laguindingan airport is one of the government’s greenfield or missionary projects.
> 
> *It is eyed to be the main airport of Cagayan de Oro and Iligan cities in northern Mindanao, as a counterpart of the Davao international airport in Southern Mindanao. It is expected to help boost Mindanao’s potential as a national food basket being an exporter of the country’s major agricultural exports such as banana and coconut.*
> 
> The construction is funded through the $30.60 million Economic Development and Cooperation Fund of Korea, $62.75 million Export Credit Loan Facility of the Korea Export-Import Bank (KEXIM), and $60.36 million from the Philippine government. The Air Navigation and Support Facilities Plans is estimated to cost $13.38 million.
> 
> It will be transferred to the Civil Aviation Authority of the Philippines once constructed.
> 
> Three other airport projects are part of DOTC’s Greenfield program. These are the Bohol, Puerto Princesa, and New Legaspi airports.
> 
> “The government is fully committed to a world-class airport for Bohol’s tourism drive. It will have a modern terminal facility, modern avionics (electronic systems in aircrafts) and communication facilities. It will have a 2,500- meter runway. There’s no time delay because the feasibility study is due to be finished by November,” Roxas said.
> 
> However, President Benigno Aquino III is interested in determining the best location for the Bohol airport—whether in the existing airport in Tagbilaran or the prospective tourism spot in Panglao Island. The project was originally estimated to cost P8 billion.
> 
> “The president just wants to make sure whether this facility will be in Panglao island where we have to build from scratch, or in Tagbilaran and simply extend the airport,” said Roxas.
> 
> In Tagbilaran, there is already a 1,500-meter runway.
> 
> “The president wants to be frugal and cost-effective in using the people’s money. So he wants to determine whether it is better to expand the Tagbilaran by 700 meters versus building 2,500 meters in Panglao. The cost of the terminal is the same. The avionics will be the same. At the end of all of this, Bohol will get its modern facility,” he said.
> 
> For the P4.2 billion Puerto Princesa airport, a feasibility study is expected to be completed by the end of the last quarter. Koreans have expressed willingness to fund the air and land components through an Official Development Assistance (ODA) fund worth $71 million payable over 40 years at 0.1 percent annual interest.
> 
> In Legaspi, the proposed international airport was envisioned to replace the existing Legaspi airport in order to maximize the tourism potential of the beaches and whale-watching sites of Caramoan in Camarines Sur and Donsol, Sorsogon. Its airside facilities, runway, apron, and terminal are proposed to be financed too through an ODA. The terminals will subsequently be bidded out for private sector operation.


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> * Adventure weekend *http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/337908/adventure-weekend
> By BRYAN B. GARCIA
> October 16, 2011, 12:02pm
> 
> Rio Dela Cruz with 10K men’s category thirdplace winner Stanley Ting, first place winner Eliud Kering and second place winner Alquin Bolivar
> MANILA, Philippines -- There are times when city life can become dreary. The smothering pollution, the endless heavy traffic and the massive number of people have been slowly taking its toll on urbanites. The chaotic monotony has compelled city dwellers to look for kicks that either aim to get away from the confines of the metropolis or look at it under a completely new light.
> 
> Although it’s a lot easier to just pack your bags and head off for the weekend, the latter option also holds a lot of promise. Apart from saving a wad of dough, searching for quirky activities in the city is an adventure in itself.
> 
> While weekend fun runs might suffice for thrill seekers to exploit, Rexona ups the ante by bringing in a whole world of adventure into the metro. With the Rexona Adventure 2011, the brand continues its thrust of promoting sports by recently hosting the Rexona Run together with the Rexona Adventure Hub along the sprawling SM Mall of Asia grounds.
> 
> “We’re really focusing on our sports advocacy and the events that we have this year are a reinforcement of what we started last year,” shares Rexona brand manager Anne Remulla. The Rexona Run is already on its second year and the organizers decided to make the event bigger by including other activities at the Rexona Adventure Hub. “Last year we only had the Rexona Run but this year is different because aside from the run we also have the adventure hub to go along with it,” Remulla adds.
> 
> The Adventure Hub was up for the entire weekend but it really came alive during the morning of the Rexona Run as the runners, together with their family and friends, continued feeding their adrenaline with the adventure activities installed. Among the highlights of the hub were a completely disorienting Zorb Maze, a nerve racking Free Fall, a tedious Wall Climb, an exhilarating Zip Line and an out-of-this-world Reverse Bungee.
> 
> “What we really want to do was make the people experience adventure. So we thought of bringing different adventure activities you can do in different places in the Philippines into one place for people to enjoy,” Remulla explains.
> 
> Adhering to their advocacy towards promoting sports development, proceeds from the event will be donated to the Field of Dreams project. The program seeks to build a multi-purpose field in the Smokey Mountain compound, provide equipment and implement a sustainable training program for the children around the area. Spearheaded by Junior Chamber International Manila and Gawad Kalinga, the project aims to reach eight schools and more than 5,000 families around the community.
> 
> Aside from opening a venue to spend an adventurous weekend, Rexona also provided a chance to go on a real adventure through the prizes given away during the activity.* All finishers were qualified to win one of three adventure trips to the Great Wall in China while Adventure Hub participants got a chance to bag an adventure package for four to either one of three local destinations: Mt. Province, Bohol or Cagayan de Oro.*


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *BMW posts 30% sales hike, to expand network *http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/home/companies/17971-bmw-posts-30-sales-hike-to-expand-network
> 
> SUNDAY, 16 OCTOBER 2011 17:19 ARMIN A. AMIO / COMPANIES EDITOR
> 
> IT appears the country’s premium luxury market remains unaffected by the continuing economic slowdown. This, as Asian Carmaker Corp. (ACC)—importer and distributor of BMW cars in the country—reported a 32-percent share of the market at sales of 560 units. Month-on-month, September car sales went up by 30 percent.
> 
> While the total automotive industry is down, the total premium luxury segment in the country registered a 3-percent increase in September 2011 year-to-date figures compared with the same period in 2010. ACC President Maricar Parco attributed this improved performance to the “strong performance of the X Series, 7 Series, 5 Series and 1 Series.”
> 
> The X Series was the best-selling SUV in the premium segment with total year-to-date unit sales at 158, chalking up 32-percent share in this category. Flagship model 7 Series held a 27-percent share of its segment, with year-to-date sales at 33 units. It was, however, the 1 Series which achieved the largest growth in all classes, with a sales hike of 94 percent. With a minimum of P2-million retail price in this class, this is ACC’s “most affordable” model in its lineup.
> 
> Glen Dasig, Executive Director for sales and marketing, said the company plans to strengthen its position as having the largest network among the luxury premium car market by further expanding to southern Philippines. *ACC will open its sixth dealership in Cagayan de Oro, seen as one of the emerging provinces in Mindanao. *“The goal is to sustain growth and momentum,” Dasig said.
> 
> Year-to-date growth in sales for BMW in the Philippines is currently at 8 percent. Dasig said the company is confident that it will end 2011 with a double-digit growth rate in car sales.
> 
> ACC expects to launch another model before the year ends, possibly the new 1-Series which was revealed by BMW in June.
> 
> Global sales of BMW in September saw a 9.3-percent increase in sales as against the 2010 tally, resulting in a 14.5-percent year-to-date growth in sales over that of last year. In September, BMW sold 128,446 units worldwide. BMW Global reported 2010 year-to-date sales at 892,000, while it has achieved over 1,021,000 unit sales in 2011.
> 
> “BMW remains to be the undisputed leader in the premium luxury segment for nine consecutive years,” said Parco. “A well-positioned and identifiable premium brand supported by leading-edge products and a highly professional dealership network are key strategic advantages that allow BMW to keep its leadership position and deliver joy to customers here and around the world.”


----------



## Bamboo88

*Aerial view of the underconstruction Laguindingan International Airport*



cofnar said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*The newly opened C.M. Recto Fly-over*



mottymot_007 said:


> Photo by cofnar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back sir!





cofnar said:


> thanx guys, heres more pics of cm recto flyover





cofnar said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

flipzychick said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Recto-Velez flyover inaugurated*
> by Damarre
> http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?attachment_id=15350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Recto-Velez flyover was finally inaugurated this morning.
> 
> City officials led by City Mayor Vicente Emano led the simple ceremonial drive through atop the flyover amid heavy traffic during rush hour. There was initially heavy traffic at the start but slowly eased up as time went by as more vehicles began using the flyover. As observed, new traffic lights were installed right at the side of the flyover. Motorists had previously complained of not seeing the traffic light on the opposite side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were fears of traffic atop the flyover being stopped once RED LIGHT is flashed at the Corrales Avenue intersection. It did happen for a minutes during rush hour. Motorists using the single-lane flyover slowly spread on the 4-lane road approaching the said intersection. Officials should see to it that the traffic signals at said intersection be improved during rush hour. A small rotunda to replace the traffic light could also be viable but this has to be studied thoroughly considering the opening of Centrio late next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other observations include a designated security personnel perhaps assigned to guard the electrical switches on the flyover and traffic lights; an RTA personnel; and a provision for a U-Turn just before reaching the crossing. Both are located on both approaches.


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

mottymot_007 said:


> Cagayán de Oro City and Misamis Oriental Province
> 
> *Maayong Pag-abot sa Syudad sa Bulawanong Panaghinigala-ay!
> 
> Bienvenido a La Ciudad de Amistad Dorado!
> 
> Welcome to the City of Golden Friendship!
> *


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *Medical firm to put up genetic lab in Oro*
> By Michael Andrew W. Yu
> Sunday, October 16, 2011
> 
> THE Cagayan de Oro Medical Center (COMC) is planning to put up a genetic laboratory based in the city to address hereditary doubts of a person’s real identity using the deoxyribonucleic acid (DNA) testing, the hospital’s chief pathologist announced Thursday.
> 
> 
> Dr. Sarah Casio said the genetic lab could be the first to be established in Mindanao to service hereditary identifications on affordable rates.
> 
> However, she added, to establish a gene testing facility would require huge investment that the acquisition of different laboratory equipment has to be done gradually.
> 
> “It will benefit the people particularly in Cagayan de Oro to lessen their expenses in traveling to Manila for DNA tests,” Casio said.
> 
> Not only to identify a person’s origin, genetic testing also helps pregnant women to detect the baby’s health condition inside the womb, Casio said.
> 
> “(One example would be) a pregnant woman can request genetic test through amniotic fluid to identify whether the baby will become a ‘special child’ or has diseases acquired within the family or the baby’s previous generations. It will really help in awareness for pregnant mothers,” Casio said.
> 
> The lady doctor also said that genetic tests help the spread of cancer cells in a person’s body on early detection.
> 
> Even genetically modified crops and other agriculture products benefit from DNA testing, said Casio, who expressed hope the realization of the project next year.
> 
> DNA is the hereditary material in humans and almost all other organisms. Nearly every cell in a person’s body has the same DNA. Most DNA is located in the cell nucleus (where it is called nuclear DNA), but a small amount of DNA can also be found in the mitochondria (where it is called mitochondrial DNA or mtDNA).
> 
> The information in DNA is stored as a code made up of four chemical bases: adenine (A), guanine (G), cytosine (C), and thymine (T).
> 
> Human DNA consists of about three billion bases, and more than 99 percent of those bases are the same in all people. The order, or sequence, of these bases determines the information available for building and maintaining an organism, similar to the way in which letters of the alphabet appear in a certain order to form words and sentences.
> 
> DNA bases pair up with each other, A with T and C with G, to form units called base pairs. Each base is also attached to a sugar molecule and a phosphate molecule. Together, a base, sugar, and phosphate are called a nucleotide, which is arranged in two long strands that form a spiral called a double helix.
> 
> The structure of the double helix is somewhat like a ladder, with the base pairs forming the ladder’s rungs and the sugar and phosphate molecules forming the vertical sidepieces of the ladder.
> 
> An important property of DNA is that it can replicate, or make copies of itself. Each strand of DNA in the double helix can serve as a pattern for duplicating the sequence of bases. This is critical when cells divide because each new cell needs to have an exact copy of the DNA present in the old cell.
> 
> COMC has been catering medical services in Cagayan de Oro for more than 30 years. Over the years, COMC has improved in terms of facilities, services and technology in order to give better services.
> 
> Casio personally went on training about molecular genetics. She will be back in Manila for the third phase of the training. Earlier, she underwent a training in Stanford USA and Manila.
> 
> Published in the Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro newspaper on October 17, 2011.
> 
> http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-de-oro/business/2011/10/16/medical-firm-put-genetic-lab-oro-185372


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Cambridge Management College from UK (External Studies Unit of Cambridge University) is now in Cagayan de Oro City*


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *All set for BIMP-Eaga in Oro *http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-de-oro/business/2011/10/16/all-set-bimp-eaga-oro-185373
> 
> | More | By Michael Andrew W. Yu Sunday, October 16, 2011
> 
> *PREPARATIONS for the upcoming 20th Senior Official Meeting and 16th Ministerial Meeting of the Brunei Darussalam-Indonesia-Malaysia-Philippines-East Asean Growth Area (BIMP-Eaga) on October 19-21 at the Xavier Estates Sports and Country Club, Cagayan de Oro City* are all set. Kick-off activities will highlight business conferences and product expositions at a premier hotel in the city and SM Cagayan de Oro mall, respectively. Romeo Montenegro of the Mindanao Development Authority (Minda) said at least 250 delegates are expected to attend the event, *which the country will host for the first time*. Montenegro, over a media briefing at the “Kapihan sa PIA (Philippine Information Agency),” said Minda is also expecting Secretary Lualhati Antonino to represent the Philippines during the Ministers’ Meeting. In the senior official meeting, Regional Operations Development Group (RODG) Undersecretary Merly Cruz will represent the Philippines. Dignitaries, the four ministers and senior officials from cooperating countries and other top executives of the government and private sector representatives will discuss concerns of the cooperation and other concerns in Mindanao to further introduce developments in Cagayan de Oro City. During the event,* a media forum will also take place to be attended by chief editors and senior information ministry officers from Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia and Philippines. Communications Group Secretary Herminio Coloma will attend the media forum*, which aims to establish communications strategy and network of BIMP-Eaga media. Montenegro said the forum would be a venue for exchange of information between the private media organizations of the cooperating countries. Minda is the Philippine secretariat for the BIMP-Eaga. Montenegro said Minda expects delegates from China and Japan would also be present at the event. Said are also in partnership with the BIMP-Eaga. *“This will be a big activity in Cagayan de Oro,*” he said, announcing that authorities are tightening the security for the success of the event. BIMP-Eaga was launched in 1994 during the Ramos Administration as a cooperation initiative by Brunei Darussalam, Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines, all of which are member-countries of the regional Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean). The objective behind the creation of BIMP-Eaga is to accelerate economic development in the four countries' “focus areas” which, although geographically distant from their national capitals, are in strategic proximity to each other, in one of the world’s most resource-rich regions. The BIMP-Eaga initiative is market-driven, and operates through a decentralized organization structure involving the four governments and the private sector. Over the years, there has been exchanges take place both in economic, social activities, cultural and enhancing profitability of goods and services on four countries. Published in the Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro newspaper on October 17, 2011.[/IMG]


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

jaysan81286 said:


> _Pictures Courtesy of Mr. Clement Dampal (Facebook)_


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

steadyasweroll said:


> *CEBU PACIFIC ILOILO -CAGAYAN DE ORO OCTOBER 14, 2011 FLIGHT*


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Northern Mindanao Regional Development Plan for 2011-2016 *http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15385
> 
> Oct.18, 2011 in Construction, Economy, Policy, Proposal, Tourism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Northern Mindanao remains the biggest economy in Mindanao and one of the fastest growing in the country in the past six years.*
> 
> Now, the Regional Development Council led by its Chairman, Mayor Lawrence Ll. Cruz of Iligan City has completed the Regional Development Plan (RDP) which outlines the major strategic thrusts and priorities which the region shall pursue in the next six years (2011-2016) in its bid to become the leading industrial core and trade center in southern Philippines and presenting itself as the most competitive, efficient and attractive transshipment hub and venue for industrial ventures in southern Philippines.
> 
> The plan covers nine major chapters following the GATEWAY (Chapters 2-8). Chapter 1 presents the Macroeconomic Development Framework which sets the overall development agenda of the region including the major targets to be attained during the plan period.
> 
> Download the full report (89.892 MB) HERE. [Right Click, Save As]


----------



## selosa_ko

SUPER DUPER NICE :cheers:



mottymot_007 said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *RANDOM SHOTS: Recto-Velez flyover inauguration *http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15372
> Oct.18, 2011 in Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor Vicente Y. Emano, along with some members of the City Council, leads the ceremonial drive-through of the P107-million C.M. Recto-Velez Flyover Project in Cagayan de Oro shortly after the project’s simple ribbon cutting and blessing ceremonies on Oct. 17, 2011.
> Photo below shows Mayor Vicente Y. Emano, along with Vice Mayor Caesar Ian Acenas and members of the City Council, leads the ceremonial ribbon cutting of the P107-million C.M. Recto-Velez Flyover Project in Cagayan de Oro shortly after its blessing by Msgr. Elmer Abacahin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by CIO


----------



## Bamboo88

mottymot_007 said:


> *CM Recto's new look!
> October 18, 2011 - 9AM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CM Recto
> May 18, 2011*


----------



## Bamboo88

*The Riviera Hotel as of 10/16/2011*



cofnar said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

*Kukun Hotel as of 10/16/11*



cofnar said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## eddeux

Bamboo88 said:


> :cheers:


Love the skyline, greenery, so many cranes.


----------



## Bamboo88

èđđeůx;84827224 said:


> Love the skyline, greenery, so many cranes.


Thanks Eddeux


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *Mindanao franchise expo kicks off October 21*
> Tuesday, October 18, 2011
> 
> 
> FOR the first time, Cagayan de Oro City will host the biggest Mindanao Franchise Expo on October 21 to 23, 2011, at the SM City Cagayan de Oro.
> 
> In a statement, Filipino International Franchise Association (Fifa) said this is the sixth edition of the yearly event where 26 exhibitors from Manila, Cebu, Davao and Cagayan de Oro will display opportunities for participating “non-yet” franchised establishments.
> 
> “Since Franchising is the safest way to invest your money in a business, you can find an opportunity for any budget at this event, from a small cart franchise to a restaurant and service and personal care franchise,” said the statement.
> 
> It even added that there are more than 200 franchise opportunities are offered by the 25 exhibitors at the exposition. Among the exhibitors are Laundry World, Crystal Clear water, Work Area, Generika Drugstore, Julies Bakeshop, Aificionado Perfume, AMA Education System, Yummy Bread House, Precious Pillow, Speedstar Franchising, Panadero Bakeshop, Chinito’s Restaurant, Aqualipure Water Systems, Mimi’s Lechon Manok, Figaro Coffee Company, Micafe, TRIPS Trademarks, myface n’ mynails and O’Hair Salon.
> 
> The event is initiated by Fifa and sponsored by Netopia Internet Café, Botoy’s Lechon Manok, RK Franchise Consultancy, PLDT SME Nation, Marigold Hotel and LBC Express.
> 
> For inquiries contact FIFA at (02) 995.0734 or send text message to 0922.537.6979 or visit the www.mindanaofranchise.com. (Loui S. Maliza)
> 
> Published in the Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro newspaper on October 18, 2011.
> 
> http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-d...ndanao-franchise-expo-kicks-october-21-185594


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *Filipino bartenders scout hopefuls from Oro*
> Tuesday, October 18, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> NOT the famous Federal Bureau of Investigation but the Filipino Bartending Innovators (FBI) is looking for applicants on bartending enhancement trainings.
> 
> “We encourage newly graduate or still studying HRM or Tesda-trained bartending NCII to be member of FBI for their improvement and development in bartending,” the FBI said.
> 
> The FBI’s come-ons help the members’ endorsements to local companies, job referrals, bartending innovations and endorsement to international cruise ship, hotels, and resorts.
> 
> FBI is commonly known as “Flair Bartending Innovators” for the junior bartenders.
> 
> FBI also accepts catering like open bar cocktail in any occasions like weddings, birthday parties, anniversaries, etc.
> 
> *FBI will conduct the first activity, which is the “Flairtending Showdown,” a bartending competition to be held at the Atrium in SM City Cagayan de Oro on October 22.
> *
> 
> Interested individuals may email at [email protected] or like them on Facebook (FBI Bartending Founder).
> 
> You can also visit the FBI-CDO office located @ Jamaican F&B Training Center, Inc. Caballero-Brinas Bldg. JV Serina St. Carmen, Cagayan de Oro City. (Loui S. Maliza)
> 
> Published in the Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro newspaper on October 18, 2011.
> 
> http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-d...filipino-bartenders-scout-hopefuls-oro-185593


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *DILG turns over P10-M to Misamis Oriental*
> Tuesday, October 18, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> THE Department of Interior and Local Government (DILG) turned over on Monday a check worth P10 million to the Provincial Government of Misamis Oriental as cash incentive for the two prestigious awards it received recently.
> 
> 
> The awards it received were Gawad Pamana ng Lahi Award and Seal of Good Housekeeping.
> 
> The Seal of Good Housekeeping award has a corresponding P7 million performance challenge fund.
> 
> The awards were received by Vice Governor Norris Babiera in the absence of Governor Oscar S. Moreno last October 11 at the Philippine International Convention Center Plenary Hall of the Cultural Center of the Philippines Complex in Manila.
> 
> Babiera said they are very grateful to DILG for recognizing their effort of good governance.
> 
> “The cash incentives will be immediately used for our poverty reduction program. We will identify municipalities to be given livelihood programs, infrastructures and road projects,” he said.
> 
> Babiera added that part of the money will go to the Alubijid Provincial Hospital in Alubijid, which is currently undergoing construction.
> 
> Aside from the Provincial Government, the local government unit of Cagayan de Oro City also won the Gawad Pamana ng Lahi award city category for 2011 with a corresponding prize of P2 million. (Nicole J. Managbanag/Michael Andrew W. Yu)
> 
> Published in the Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro newspaper on October 19, 2011.
> 
> http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-d...dilg-turns-over-p10-m-misamis-oriental-185796


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *Oro beer drinkers rock San Miguel Oktoberfest*
> Tuesday, October 18, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> AROUND a thousand beer drinkers gathered at the Limketkai parking lot over the weekend as San Miguel, the country’s number one brewer, formally launched its “Oktoberfest Beer Festival,” the grandest and most exciting beer event in the country.
> 
> 
> Overflowing streams of all the award-winning beers of San Miguel with the likes of San Miguel Pale Pilsen, Red Horse Beer, San Mig Light, San Miguel Super Dry, Cerveza Negra, San Mig Strong Ice, San Miguel Premium All-malt and Gold Eagle Beer were served in one venue for only P10 per cup plus a free pack of entertainment.
> 
> During the event, the San Miguel family held a ceremonial toast to open the much-awaited second to the last leg of their Oktoberfest, which officially started last October 16 at Roxas Boulevard in Pasay City.
> Inside the in-closed parking area, San Miguel also put up different beer tents for everyone to pump up and enjoy exciting beer games.
> 
> Aside from the tents, their valued clients also took home San Miguel prizes and freebies such as mugs, t-shirts and more beers after joining variety of games.
> 
> Couples also had the time to bond in the San Mig Light Couple Beer Chug contest as they helped each other finish their beers with passion.
> 
> Even macho men showed off their stunts in the search for the fastest drinker in the Red Horse Beer Lakas Sa Laklakan contest.
> 
> “We dubbed this year’s festivity as San Miguel Oktoberfest Beer Festival because we want our beer to be the center of all,” said Meggy Macion, business affairs and communications officer of San Miguel.
> 
> Macion said they want their valued customers to experience the world-class quality and taste of all San Miguel products while having fun.
> 
> As the night heated up, everyone has his own share of beer experience as San Miguel featured the hottest musical acts in the country such as Cueshe who sang their award winning albums and Rocksteddy who gamely played songs requested by the crowd.
> 
> The event ended up at dawn with the crowd wanting more beer experience.
> 
> Macion assured that by next year, they will again come up with more exciting October beer fest. (Nicole J. Managbanag)
> 
> Published in the Sun.Star Cagayan de Oro newspaper on October 19, 2011.
> 
> http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-d...r-drinkers-rock-san-miguel-oktoberfest-185788


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

wesunsled said:


> *gumaganda ang skuline ng cagayan de oro, pag matapos na ang lagunduingan airport mas rarami ang high rise
> *


We're hoping and excited for that Sir Thanks for visiting


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Camiguin: Tiny Hot Spot of Wonder *http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/337905/camiguin-tiny-hot-spot-wonder
> Scene Stealer
> By JOJIE ALCANTARA
> October 16, 2011, 11:17am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Island in Camiguin (Photo by Rhonson Ng)
> MANILA, Philippines -- The smallest island province in Northern Mindanao is shaped like a pear with its land area measuring only 29,187 hectares. An estimated population of only 75,000 locals ranks it the second smallest province in the Philippines. But this small wonder is filled with a rich historical past, and a territory replete with a pristine ecosystem, shaped from the natural course of volcanic movements.
> 
> This top tourist destination is home to seven volcanoes, and is basically volcanic in origin, making it a veritable hot spot of a location (locals refer to it as the “Island Born of Fire”). Volcanoes that shaped both land and culture of the people are Mount Vulcan, Mount Guinsiliban, Mount Timpoong, Mount Uhay, Mount Tres Marias, Mount Mambajao, and the most active, Mount Hibok-Hibok. A challenging trek to its peak will afford a panoramic view of Mindanao, Siquijor and Bohol.
> 
> To us, it didn’t matter whether or not seismic activity would happen as we neared the island. We were determined to explore soon as our eyes caught sight of it from the ferry we boarded on.
> 
> We booked our stay in advance at the Paras Beach Resort (www.parasbeachresort.com) as it was the Lenten season, and the island was filled with tourists out to have some quiet R&R with friends and family. The resort was an ideal location because it was only a short trip from Mambajao, its capital town, and just a three-minute ride by boat across the sea to the famous White Island.
> 
> This striking powdery white sand bar is usually first on the list to explore. Shaped like a parenthesis, it is entirely uninhabited, save for vendors with their makeshift roofs and umbrellas who offer to catch fresh seafood and cook your meals for you. From its backdrop rise Mount Hibok-Hibok and Mount Vulcan. Boats float on standby for rides, while parasailing is a frequent adventure for the more daring ones. The place is best for swimming, snorkeling and sunbathing, but you better lather the best sun protection you can find all over your body. It gets hotter as the sun rises midday.
> 
> At noon when the tide rises, though, most of the white isle is submerged by a couple of feet, so some tourists leave by that time. It didn’t bother us, as we ate grilled tuna and barbecue with the knee deep waters around us. Low tide came back later in the afternoon, as we waited for a glorious sunset to cloak the island in a muted, reddish glow.
> 
> The island tour is an educational experience as well as a feast for the photographer’s eye. Rent a jeepney or van and you can round up Camiguin’s best sites in a day.
> 
> The Cross Marker and Sunken Cemetery located in Bonbon, Catarman was once a community cemetery devastated and sunk by the 1871 volcanic catastrophe (Vulcan Daan) and is now marked and guarded by a large cross. What makes it an interesting dive site is the sunken gravestones you find underneath.
> 
> Built in 1623, the old Catarman or Gui-ob church (Cotta Bato) in Bonbon once stood proudly before it was devastated by the 1871 Vulcan Daan earthquake, wiping out a Spanish settlement dating back to 1697. What remained are the moss and vine-covered stone walls, belfry and convent as a lasting memorial to its Spanish era.
> 
> Katibawasan Falls cascades down at 76.2 m. (250 feet), one of the highest waterfalls in the country. The water is icy cold where it touches the rock pool surrounded by lush giant ferns, plants and shiny boulders from granite mountain walls. People come in for picnics and a cool, invigorating swim after a humid day. One has to descend into a stairway of more than 60 steps to reach the falls.
> 
> Other highlights of the Camiguin experience are the 14 Stations of the Cross (life-sized cement statues depicting the passion, death and resurrection of Christ are scattered across the old volcano slope), the Sto. Nino Cold Springs, Ardent Hot Springs and other falls that dot the island. Every October, the Lanzones Festival is observed with pride to celebrate the abundance of harvest of this sweet fruit.
> 
> For dive enthusiasts, a visit across the six-hectare mushroom-shaped Mantigue Island is a must. Merely a 30-minute boat ride away, the isle is endowed with a thick forest bordered by white sands and blue waters. A spectacular drop off showcases an underwater aquarium that will delight divers.
> 
> Philippine Airlines flies from Manila to Cagayan de Oro daily for an hour and 20 minutes. A cab from the airport will take you to the bus terminal at the Agora Market. Ride a bus bound for Balingoan town, where a ferry boat travels for an hour to Camiguin. The Benoni Wharf and Guinsiliban are two points of entry to the island. Ferry boats are on hourly schedule, and some visitors opt to take their vehicles across the sea for convenience (but more expensive).
> 
> Don’t leave Camiguin without buying a souvenir item from its long stalls of inexpensive stuff sold and created by the locals themselves. There are trinkets, bracelets and necklaces that are unique and ethnic-inspired perfect for pasalubongs and for personal use. As one sign board puts it, “COME AGAIN SOUVENIRS.” ---a brief but exact description for an enchanting island you would like to revisit soon.
> 
> (Visit http://www.camiguin.gov.ph for more information)


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Chada! *
> http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=742815&publicationSubCategoryId=64
> GOD'S WORD TODAY By Jonjee C. Sumpaico, S.J. (The Philippine Star) Updated October 30, 2011 12:00 AM Comments (1)
> 
> *Cagayan de Oro* is one beautiful city that I now call home. It is known in the Philippines as the “City of Golden Friendship.” It has been famous for many attractions like white water rafting, spelunking, and other outdoor adventures. It is also known for its lechon, sinuglaw, cashew and other delectable foods. People flock to this city as it is also the center of education and business in the region.
> 
> One thing that I also find interesting in its culture is how words are used by its people. An example of this is the word, “chada.” It is an expression that is used everytime one sees something nice to behold. And what makes it more interesting is that it seems to be derived from a longer word, “pachada” or façade.


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

*Paseo Mall and ZCX Convention Center as of 10/30/2011*



cofnar said:


>





cofnar said:


>





cofnar said:


> naka butang sa floor na ibabaw sa 5th floor kay MEZ(Mezzanine?)





cofnar said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Emano Says Housing Project For Cops, Employees, Teachers To Rise In Cdeo*
> http://www.cagayandeoro.gov.ph/?page=news&id=2118
> 
> by Lorebeth C. Requiroso/city Council Office
> 
> MAYOR Vicente Emano said a housing project for City Hall employees, teachers and policemen will be implemented in the city.
> 
> more


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> PIA Press Release
> Monday, October 31, 2011
> 
> 
> Solon supports renaming LADP to “CDO-Mis. Or.” Airport
> by Rutchie Cabahug-Aguhob
> 
> 
> CAGAYAN DE ORO CITY, Misamis Oriental, Oct. 31 (PIA)-- Congressman Rufus B. Rodriguez of the 2nd District, this city supports the idea of renaming the Laguindingan Airport Development Project (LADP) into the “Cagayan de Oro-Misamis Oriental Airport” to attain global impact.
> 
> The suggestion to rename the airport came from Secretary Sonny Coloma of the Presidential Communications and Operations Office (PCOO), when he was here for the inauguration of the newly-renovated Radio Ng Bayan-DXIM of the Philippine Broadcasting Services (PBS) along San Agustin-Velez Sts., this city, recently.
> 
> “Renaming LIA to CDO-Mis. Or. Airport would give way for ‘easy recall’ to the foreign tourists and can ride on the popularity of CDO, which has already carved a niche in the world tourist map,” the PCOO Secretary said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.pia.gov.ph/?m=1&t=1&id=61878





Constellation2k said:


> PIA Press Release
> Monday, October 31, 2011
> 
> 
> Laguindingan Airport Development Project is 80.43% complete
> by Rutchie Cabahug-Aguhob
> 
> 
> CAGAYAN DE ORO CITY, Misamis Orietnal, Oct. 31 (PIA) -- An actual accomplishment of 80.43%, out of the targeted 86.67% or a delay of schedule by 6.24%, was noted on two major components of the Laguindingan Airport Development Project (LADP), as of June 30, this year.
> 
> These components include the project’s Civil Works and the Air Navigation System and Support Facilities (ANSSF), Director Guillermo L. Leonardo of the Department of Transportation and Communications (DOTC) said.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.pia.gov.ph/?m=1&t=1&id=61881


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Ayala eyes CDO airport devt deal*
> http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/home/companies/18696-ayala-eyes-cdo-airport-devt-deal
> 
> TUESDAY, 01 NOVEMBER 2011 19:30 MIGUEL R. CAMUS / REPORTER
> AYALA Corp., the Philippines’s oldest conglomerate, wants to add airport operations to its list of new businesses as it pursues a strategy to widen its presence in the country’s underdeveloped transportation sector.
> In a chance interview with reporters, *Ayala chief financial officer Delfin Gonzalez revealed that the company is planning to bid for the right to operate the Laguindingan International Airport being built in Misamis Oriental.*
> 
> *The airport, a P7.8-billion project under the Aquino administration’s Private Public Partnership (PPP) program, will be the first international air gateway in northern Mindanao and will service Cagayan de Oro City and neighboring areas. *


:cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

^^ *good*


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> Posted on November 01, 2011 10:28:51 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Ayala mulls bid for O&M contract of Laguindingan airport
> 
> 
> 
> AYALA CORP. is looking to bid for the operation and maintenance (O&M) contract of an airport that will serve Cagayan de Oro, an area where the conglomerate is already building a mall and housing complex.
> 
> This comes on top of the firm’s interest in other infrastructure projects lined up by the government for privatization, marking a further foray out of its core businesses.
> 
> “We are looking at the new airport in Cagayan de Oro that will start operating I think in 2013,” Delfin C. Gonzalez, Jr., Ayala’s chief finance officer, told reporters last week, referring to the Laguindingan facility in Misamis Oriental, roughly 50 kilometers away from the existing Lumbia airport.
> 
> “It actually sits on a property that we donated to the government,” Mr. Gonzalez said.
> 
> “[Ayala] also owns about 500 more hectares around it,” he said. “We are also looking at participating in that so that it can also help to spur the development of [the area].”
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.bworldonline.com/content...&M-contract-of-Laguindingan-airport-&id=40935


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

A_Lee said:


> An idea for a good business opportunity. Buy up some lots of land along the access road adjacent to the airport. Once the airport opens, build one or more cafe/restaurants. Assuming the new airport will be like all others in the Philippines, only ticketed passengers who's flight is in the check-in process will be allowed inside the terminal. For the masses needing to wait around outside, a cafe/restaurant, along with a place to sit and relax, will look very welcoming. Due to the increased distance and traffic uncertainty, waiting times are bound to increase over Lumbia. As the waiting time increases, people become much more likely to seek a place to sit, eat, drink.


most of the lots around the airport were already acquired by the Ayalas...and they are still acquiring for more....









http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=4755

more about Ayala's Plan for LIA:
*Ayala eyes Aerotropolis concept for Laguindingan*

*Ayala, Mistubishi unit eye solar venture in Laguindingan*

Other Projects around LIA:

Korean Firm-->
*Firm mulls mixed use development project at Laguindingan*








http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=10027

*Misamis Oriental, Maynilad ink pact for water project*








http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=10839


----------



## Bamboo88

*The underconstruction Laguindingan International Airport*



nivramster said:


> *LAGUINDINGAN INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*





nivramster said:


> *more of LAGUINDINGAN INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*





nivramster said:


> *More of Laguindingan International Airport*


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Ayala preparing for Avida Tower launch*
> http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15642
> 
> Nov.02, 2011 in Construction, Investments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayala Land is now preparing for the official launching of Avida Tower Centrio.
> The 24-storey condominium project is expected to break ground late next year behind Kukun Hotel. The large tarp is now installed at the perimeter fence along Corrales Avenue, the same site where the building is set to rise.





dark_knight_detectve said:


> by damarre





mottymot_007 said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


> by damarre


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*South Korean companies to invest $5B in Oro, Misor*
Nov.04, 2011 in Economy, Investments
http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15697









An estimated five billion-dollar investments will be poured in Cagayan de Oro City and Misamis Oriental in 2012 as a result of the recent trade mission led by Mayor Vicente Emano at Gwangyang, South Korea.










:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> PROJECT WATCH: More on Avida Tower Centrio
> Nov.04, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed Avida Towers Centrio is one of the Avida condominium line of projects which possess the five most important features that condominium residents simply must have in order to maintain an ideal standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15597


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> Golden Haven’s Redeemer statue inaugurated
> Nov.04, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G0lden Haven Memorial Park’s Christ the Redeemer statue was recently inaugurated in time for the long weekend relative to the All Saints and All Souls Day holidays.
> 
> The statue which stands at the highest point of the park located in Bulua, Cagayan de Oro City is a smaller version of the famous landmark in Rio de Janeiro in Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15661#more-15661


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

nivramster said:


> *Circle Productions Inc. is honored to bring to Cagayan de Oro City*,
> one of the most sought after, highly anticipated, premiere RUNNING event in the country today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registration Fees:
> 500meter Dash P200 without singlet
> 3K Fun Run P300
> 5K Fun Run P350
> 10K Run P400
> 21K Half Marathon P500 with Finisher's Shirt and Medal
> 
> *3K to 21K registration includes New Balance Singlet, Bib Tag-Timing Chip, Finisher's Kit,
> Race Analysis, and various Discount Coupons
> 
> Register at:
> *La Cabana Spa
> C. M. Recto Ave. Cag de Oro
> Tel no. 8564168, Hotline no. 09153753117
> *all CHAM's 24/7 Convenience Stores
> *LimKetKai Center North Concourse Entrance (Nov.5 to Nov.20)


----------



## Bamboo88

*Primavera Residences as of 11/3/11*



dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Primavera Residences now 60% sold; to top off soon*
> Nov.06, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primavera Reseidences, Italpinas’ 1st eco-friendly 10-storey condominium project in the city is now 60% sold as shown in the billboard onsite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15773


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

-dp-


----------



## Bamboo88

Taegon said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Centrio, Kukun Hotel as of November 5, 2011*
> Nov.05, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayala Land’s mixed use development project in Cagayan de Oro City has taken shape significantly.
> 
> It is now clear that the building line will not follow the property line in a particular degree. This is basically a design to acommodate a driveway or drop off point which is planned along Corrales Avenue. I can also assume an entry point for the basement parking along Corrales Avenue as shown in one of the pictures below taken today.
> 
> Kukun Hotel is now on its 6th level (8th from street level) with steel bars protruding 2 more floors up. Hotels near malls are very profitable in Cagayan de Oro City citing Pearlmont Inn and Mallberry Suites as having high occupancy rates. Kukun Hotel will not be different as the building itself is on top of the 3-level mall.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15739















































































































:cheers:



mottymot_007 said:


>





mottymot_007 said:


> Photos taken: November 3, 2011


----------



## Bamboo88

More Progress Northern Mindanao!!! 



Constellation2k said:


> Korean researcher eyes Bukidnon as ‘honey paradise’
> By Walter I. Balane | Saturday| November 5, 2011 |
> 
> 
> 
> MALAYBALAY CITY (MindaNews/4 Nov) – Lee Jong Hyuk, a Korean volunteer engaged in research in the honey bee industry, has opened a demo farm in the site of the defunct Bukidnon Resources Co., Inc. (BRCI) in Dicklum, Manolo Fortich, Bukidnon to help boost the province’s honey bee industry.
> 
> Lee, accompanied by provincial agriculturist Alson Quimba, identified himself as a “private researcher of honey bee production” who has lived in Mindanao since 1993.
> 
> He said in his PowerPoint presentation before members of the Sangguniang Panlalawigan Thursday that the province can be a honey paradise. He is requesting the board to allow him to use a space in the site for a year to conduct his adaptability and development research in the demo farm.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.mindanews.com/top-stories/2011/11/05/korean-researcher-eyes-bukidnon-as-‘honey-paradise’/


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*Around LimKetKai Complex with some constructions for expansion - Nov. 6, 2011*



michael_ray said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*LimKetKai Hotel as of Nov. 6, 2011*



dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





boodex said:


> ^^ Nice one bai Mike...
> 19 floors ra gyud sya...:cheers:





michael_ray said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*Some Midrise constructions around Nazareth & Divisoria, CDO... - Nov. 8, 2011*




akobodoy said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

*Riviera Hotel(Foreground) and Paseo Mall&ZCX Convention Center(Background) at Paseo del Rio de Cagayan de Oro - Nov. 6, 2011*



dark_knight_detectve said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

mottymot_007 said:


> *LKK Center, Malberry, Market City, Oro Port*





mottymot_007 said:


> *Evergreen
> (Taken from Pryce Gardens)
> November 7, 2011*


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

jaysan81286 said:


> *Oro River Duck Tours*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great White Water Tours *


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> Tourism agency to allocate P200M for Mindanao
> By Nicole J. Managbanag
> Wednesday, November 9, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> THE Tourism Infrastructure and Enterprise Authority (Tieza), formerly Philippine Tourism Authority (PTA), will allocate P200-million worth of development funds in various parts of Mindanao in 2012.
> 
> Mark Lapid, Tieza’s general manager and chief operating officer (CEO), said the value of public and private partnership for the improvement of tourism in the local area aims to establish a strong economy in the country by building a Tourism Enterprise Zone (TEZ).
> 
> In his visit to Initao town in Misamis Oriental as guest during the opening of the Lasang Secret Adventure Park Tuesday, Lapid announced the good news, saying 22 areas in the province will be prioritized for tourism development next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAGAYAN DE ORO. Tieza General Manager Mark Lapid (left) and Misamis Oriental Governor Oscar Moreno unveils the marker of the Lasang Secret Adventure Park in Initao, Misamis Oriental. (Joey P. Nacalaban)
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-d...tourism-agency-allocate-p200m-mindanao-189472


----------



## Bamboo88

red_archer said:


> *Primavera Residences nominated Best Condo Development in South East Asia Property Awards 2011*
> 
> 
> The first eco-friendly condominium project in Northern Mindanao has been shortlisted as one of the Best Condo Developments in the Philippines by the South East Asia Property Awards 2011, celebrating the best of the best from the region's residential real estate industry.
> 
> “We thank you for taking the time to enter and can confirm that, after a long and comprehensive judging procedure, your development/company has been selected as one of the very finest in the region,” said Nizah Yusoff of Ensign Media, producers of the Thailand Property Awards, now in its sixth year.
> 
> Primavera Residences, located at the Pueblo de Oro Business Park in Cagayan de Oro City, is a P250-million 10 storey twin-tower Italian-designed condominium designed by ITA PROJECT, an Italian architectural design firm based in Rome with a solid reputation for award winning eco-friendly buildings, and developed by Italpinas Euroasian Design and Eco-Development Corporation, a sustaining member of the Philippines Green Building Council.
> 
> 
> http://www.myproperty.ph/news/Development-Project-News-c4/Primavera-Residences-nominated-Best-Condo-Development--in-South-East-Asia-Property-Awards-2011-id236/





Constellation2k said:


> Primavera Residences excels in SEAP 2011
> By Nicole J. Managbanag
> Wednesday, November 9, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> PRIMAVERA Residences, the first eco-friendly condominium in Northern Mindanao takes pride for being nominated as one of the best condo developers in the country by the most prestigious South East Asia Property (SEAP) awards 2011.
> 
> The P250 million on-going condominium projects by Primavera Residences at Pueblo de Oro in Cagayan de Oro City was chosen among thousands of nominees submitted from across the region, including major developers, architecture and design firms, residential projects, condominium and villa developments. It as well nominated for the Green Development Award selected as one of the finest in the region and gained the appreciation after a long and comprehensive judging procedures.
> 
> A panel of real estate experts, including Nick Candy, the billionaire developer behind London’s uber-luxury, One Hyde Park development, will select the winners to be announced at a lavish dinner at the Fort Canning Hotel in Singapore on November 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-d.../primavera-residences-excels-seap-2011-189654


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Ayala Land posts higher Q3 income as real estate sales climb*
> http://www.interaksyon.com/article/...s-higher-q3-income-as-real-estate-sales-climb
> 
> 10-Nov-11, 10:19 AM | Likha Cuevas-Miel, InterAksyon.com
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - The property unit of the Ayala Group has increased its profit during the third quarter this year on the back of the growth of its revenue from real estate and hotel operations.
> 
> The company is now building its first three owner-operated businessman’s hotels under the brand Kukun in Bonifacio Global City, Davao, and *Cagayan de Oro*.
> 
> These will open doors to clients by next year.


----------



## Bamboo88

akobodoy said:


> akobodoy said:
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*PRIMAVERA Residences at the Pueblo De Oro Business Park as of Nov. 12, 2011*



akobodoy said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

flipzychick said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Perfect Fit: Visitors impressed by synergy of Primavera Residences’ design, location and market *
> http://www.kagay-an.com/articles.php?key=1645
> 
> By Mike Baños
> 
> 
> Two foreign visitors who recently visited Cagayan de Oro came away impressed with the way the design, location and target market of the Primavera Residences seamlessly fit together to add value to its residents and its surrounding community.
> 
> Richard G. Skandalaris, president of Skandy Land Real Estate Agency based in Clovis, California, USA and Lorens Ziller, CEO of the Multiplata Group of Dubai, United Arab Emirates, both agree the pioneering project of Italpinas Euroasian Design and Eco-Development Corporation (Italpinas) is a great value for what buyers are paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent visitors to the Primavera Residences Model Unit Richard Skandalaris (left) and Lorens Ziller (with magazine) are entertained by Italpinas Pres. & CEO Romolo V. Nati (in blue) and Pueblo de Oro Dev. Corp. VP and GM Rodolfo Meñes.


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

red_archer said:


> *P119-M Macanhan flyover to open Tuesday*
> 
> By Annabelle L. Ricalde
> 
> Monday, November 14, 2011
> 
> THE P119-million Macanhan flyover will be inaugurated Tuesday, November 15, despite some minor glitches the City Government has been working like the road right of way.
> 
> Mayor Vicente Emano announced Sunday the flyover will be made available to the public for travel use right after the inauguration at 9:30 a.m.
> 
> http://www.sunstar.com.ph/cagayan-de-oro/local-news/2011/11/14/p119-m-macanhan-flyover-open-tuesday-190441





flipzychick said:


> MACANHAN FLYOVER INNAUGURATION


:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Golden glass panels now being installed at Limketkai Hotel
Nov.16, 2011 in Construction*
Posted by Damarre
@ http://www.cagayandeorodev.com/?p=15969









The much awaited golden glass panels are now being installed at the 19-storey Limketkai Hotel.

As shown, first set of the glass panels are seen at the southwest portion on the 5th and 6th floors of the building.









If the glass panels get approval from LKKS, here’s a rough rendition of how it would look like if the glass panels covered one side of the hotel.









Meanwhile, the 19th floor is now being completed as shown below. I believe the top floor will not have rooms or suites but maybe a function hall.


















:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Pile driving for 33-storey Limketkai Gateway Tower to start soon*
Nov.16, 2011 in Construction









Heavy equipment including a pile driver are now onsite for the planned 33-storey Gateway Tower inside Limketkai Complex which indicates that pile driving for foundation works are set to start anytime this week.

The equipment are owned by Bauer Foundations Phils, a subsidiary of Germany-based Bauer Spezialtiefbau GmbH, a construction company which concentrates mainly on the execution of complex special foundation works in difficult soil conditions and one of the leaders in foundation technology worldwide. Among its clientele include SM Prime Holdings, Inc. Robinson’s Land Corp., Ayala Land, Inc., Makati Development Corp. EEI Corp., and Filinvest, First Balfour, Hazama Corporation, Sumitomo, Luzon Hydro Corp. and many other international construction companies active in the Philippines.



























The site has been cleared with pre-fab columns also observed onsite. The pile driver is shown below left of the picture. Guards in the area are very strict on safety of passersby.


















Photos below taken from McDonalds side.


















:cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*SCENES OF THE 36-STOREY LIMKETKAI GATEWAY TOWER CONSTRUCTION SITE*
Nov. 17, 2011



dark_knight_detectve said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## kyubi boy

^^ guys naa na ni thread?
"gateway" napod ang name ani na tower?.hno:


----------



## Bamboo88

*LIMKETKAI HOTEL - Jan. 6. 2012*



nooboon said:


>





michael_ray said:


> *Photo by Dave Quidet*


----------



## Bamboo88

*The green side of the highly urbanized city of Cagayan de Oro*



al_kohol said:


> Cagayan de Oro river (and its tributaries)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits toJed Lasmarias





al_kohol said:


> ^^Notice those "green canyons".. mas daghan na siya sa balubal-manolo fortich-tagoloan border. you'll see it kung mag hike ka.:cheers:


----------



## d'.'b

Nice!:cheers:
too bad denuded na ang most of the slope sa canyons.. mas.stunning ug green pa unta xa tan.awon.


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Primavera Residences latest updates as of January 6, 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest updates of Primavera Residences show the outer shell of the condominium project is now almost done.
> The 10-storey building towers above all structures in uptown Cagayan de Oro City. Work on the interiors are also underway. High-rise green living is what this project is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cdodev.com/project-watch-primavera-residences-latest-updates-as-of-january-6-2011/


----------



## Bamboo88

emperorkarl said:


> I was in Cagayan de Oro for just one day to have my birth certificate authenticated. Took some time to shoot some pictures in the afternoon before I left back to Cebu.
> 
> The title of this documentation is, *Life Goes On*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A typical street in the downtown area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masonic Temple. Although some sectors frown on the organization, the masons are actually credited for nation-building not just in the Philippines but elsewhere in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gate in art-deco style dated 1936. The school is currently host to some homeless evacuees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vendor hawks her wares at a busy sidewalk in A. Velez Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As bronze monument at the capitol grounds immortalizes the martyred members of the press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The provincial capitol in art-deco style was built during the American colonial era and is a stately building that stands right at the heart of the city. It has a park in front of it that currently houses temporary shelters for the flood victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proverbs such as this can sometimes help boost the morale of anyone especially for a city that just reeled from a devastating flood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An intersection and an overpass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life goes on for the city residents. A favorite afternoon snack provides relief right after school or work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A social worker provides counseling to a family who lost their home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children of the flood victims line up for an afternoon snack being distributed at the capitol grounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of an overpass near Gaisano City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cagayan de Oro is a vibrant city north of Mindanao. A construction boom is currently being felt and the city's landscape may dramatically change in just a few months time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centrio, a high-end mall and hotel complex by a Manila-based property developer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the usual jeepneys and taxis, motorcycle-driven taxis such as this are popular in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 9 was a busy day for the city as it celebrated the feast of the Black Nazarene. Here, a vendor hawks miniature images of the Black Nazarene, a depiction of a dark-skinned Jesus Christ carrying the cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayer cloths to the Nazareno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A building juts out to become the city's tallest to date. A construction boom is currently being felt in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although smaller in scale than its counterpart in Quiapo, Manila, the city's Black Nazarene procession also attracts a throng of devotees from outside the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This scene reminds me of the first time I was in Shenzhen, China thirteen years ago but this one is just right in Cagayan de Oro.
> 
> *.:END:.*


----------



## Bamboo88

*Feast of the Black Nazarene - January 9, 2012*



mottymot_007 said:


>


----------



## michael_ray

^^Bam, I don't think those pictures of the feast of Black Nazarene are appropriate in this thread. =)


----------



## Bamboo88

Kurt6500 said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Paseo del Rio construction resumes*
> http://www.cdodev.com/project-watch-paseo-del-rio-construction-resumes/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks after Sendong, construction of Paseo del Rio’s mixed use complex has resumed.
> As shown, work has resumed on the steel trusses of the roof of the convention center. Workers are seen transporting all sort of construction materials onsite indicating resumption of activities that were interrupted by the flood. Their first work order was cleaning up Rodelsa Circle of the flood debris and then re-installation of a large portion of the isolation walls surrounding the project site. *Work on the 18-storey riverside Riviera Hotel has also resumed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zealep is not going to be denied of their first multi-billion investment.


----------



## lumodben

wow! congrats! cagayan de oro city, for having more developments, maybe someday cagayan de oro is the business center in asia and also laguindingan international airport one of the best airport in the entire world.


----------



## tita01

go cdo!!!


----------



## red_archer

*PRIVATE BUILDING CONSTRUCTION STATISTICS
THIRD QUARTER 2011*
Special Release No. 2011-656
Date Released: December 29, 2011
http://www.census.gov.ph/data/sectordata/bp11q3tx.html


----------



## Bamboo88

*Limketkai Hotel - Jan. 15, 2012*



nooboon said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Paseo del Rio construction resumes*
> http://www.cdodev.com/project-watch-paseo-del-rio-construction-resumes/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks after Sendong, construction of Paseo del Rio’s mixed use complex has resumed.
> As shown, work has resumed on the steel trusses of the roof of the convention center. Workers are seen transporting all sort of construction materials onsite indicating resumption of activities that were interrupted by the flood. Their first work order was cleaning up Rodelsa Circle of the flood debris and then re-installation of a large portion of the isolation walls surrounding the project site. *Work on the 18-storey riverside Riviera Hotel has also resumed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zealep is not going to be denied of their first multi-billion investment.


----------



## Bamboo88

*TUNE HOTEL construction site - Jan. 20, 2011*



greg diaz said:


> souce: facebook


----------



## hayahay

hi.. kinsa owner sa mga photos sa paseo mall?? pwede nako i-upload sa akong facebook? credits to the owner..


----------



## Bamboo88

michael_ray said:


> Photo by Pueblo de Oro





michael_ray said:


> Photo by Pueblo de Oro





michael_ray said:


> Photo by Pueblo de Oro





michael_ray said:


> Photo by www.cdodev.com





nooboon said:


>





michael_ray said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

*Limketkai Hotel at sunset - Jan. 30, 2012, 5:45 pm*


----------



## Bamboo88

Photo by mottymot_007


----------



## Bamboo88

*Limketkai Hotel - Feb. 4, 2011*



dark_knight_detectve said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *PROJECT WATCH: Limketkai Gateway Tower latest update as of February 4, 2012*
> http://www.cdodev.com/20404/project...ay-tower-latest-update-as-of-february-4-2012/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest updates of Limketkai Gateway Tower revealed continuing pile driving works for the building’s foundation.
> 
> As shown above, you can see the circular crest of the foundation piles from earlier activities. Accordingly, pile driving will last up to March or April of this year depending on the weather, which has become unpredictable. Bauer, which specializes in foundation works, is the contractor for the foundation for this high rise hotel building* which will rise to about 36 floors from the original 33, as per latest info onsite.*


----------



## Bamboo88

red_archer said:


> *Ayala Land Hotels and Resorts gears up development of Kukun hotels *
> http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=774734&publicationSubCategoryId=66
> (The Philippine Star) Updated February 06, 2012 12:00 AM Comments (0)
> 
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - Ayala Land Hotels and Resorts Corp. (AHRC) celebrated several construction milestones in December as it gears up the development of Kukun hotels, the country’s first chain of urban lifestyle hotels. Within the same month, Kukun BGC (Bonifacio Global City) and Kukun Cagayan de Oro topped off, while Kukun Nuvali broke ground a day after.
> 
> Kukun hotels will blend the best qualities of branded, businessman and boutique hotels, thereby bringing a signature experience for its guests. The initial Kukun hotels will only have 150-200 rooms, allowing for a warmer, more intimate hotel experience. Rooms are stylish but cozy and selected suites will have kitchenettes for longer staying guests.
> 
> Kukun hotels will house contemporary business facilities, such as an e-lounge, an executive lounge, meeting/function rooms, and will have WiFi connectivity all throughout the hotel. Amenities for relaxation and recreation, such as a swimming pool, fitness gym, restaurant and roof deck bar/lounge will also be provided. A unique feature is the 3-in-1 lobby that serves as a reception area with a coffee shop, bar and e-lounge, making it an ideal venue for both business and social activities. The newest addition, Kukun Nuvali, will also be serving leisure travelers who enjoy the outdoors as well as families seeking an accessible weekend getaway destination. Its location by the lake contributes to the hotel’s resort-like ambiance. Kukun hotels showcase an understated, elegant interior design style by C.T. Onglao Architects, making it a wise choice for the savvy traveler.
> 
> Kukun BGC, the first in this series of urban lifestyle hotels, is expected to open its doors to guests in the 3rd quarter of 2012. Kukun Cagayan de Oro and Kukun Davao, respectively integrated within the master-planned mixed-use properties Centrio and Abreeza, are expected to be operational in the 4th quarter of 2012. Kukun Nuvali is scheduled to open in the 4th quarter of 2013. All Kukun hotels shall bring a new hospitality experience in all its locations and are foreseen to be the preferred hotels in their respective areas.





Blubinbin said:


> Apple Green , Orange/yellow, Brown, White. mao na ang mga colors sa Centrio. Very colorful jud xa.. Dli *dry* ang color.


----------



## pangyao™

Bamboo88 said:


> Photo by mottymot_007


Anong City sa kabilang Isla? International Port siguro yon, Galing! May gantry crane.. CDO nakakamangha ka.


----------



## Bamboo88

pangyao™ said:


> Anong City sa kabilang Isla? International Port siguro yon, Galing! May gantry crane.. CDO nakakamangha ka.


It's on the same Island...It's the nearby Town of Tagoloan....


----------



## Bamboo88

*PRIMAVERA Residences - Feb. 5, 2012*



dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>





dark_knight_detectve said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88




----------



## michael_ray

^^:cheers:


----------



## red_archer

Bamboo88 said:


>


nice sirkay:


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Limketkai Hotel latest photo updates as of February 10, 2012*
by damarre
http://www.cdodev.com/2012/02/10/project-watch-limketkai-hotel-latest-photo-updates-as-of-february-10-2012/








Both sides of the 19-storey Limketkai Hotel are now almost covered up with just a little over 3 levels at the top yet to be installed with golden glass panels.

Photos taken today also revealed work on the hotel’s ramp and driveway is likewise well underway as seen below.









You can see some yellow color on one of the main columns as if they’re testing if it fits the intended color.









Scenes taken from Limketkai Avenue… a high-rise with trees in the island – I hope more of these in the future.




































Going back to the glass panels, workers are shown doing some tasks in the 19th floor. Acrophobics definitely will not be hired.


















Could it be that the supervisor or in-charge of the 5-man team is the one with the “X” at the back of his safety vest?
http://mxn.cdodev.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/IMG_5652.jpg[/IMG

Photo below taken during lunch. The workers were having their lunch break.
[img]http://mxn.cdodev.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/IMG_5627.jpg


More shots of the building taken from different views.



























Accordingly, this hotel is set to start operations next year. Still, we don’t know who will manage the facility and what will be its final official name. This was originally planned a Novotel.

http://www.cdodev.com/2012/02/10/pr...-latest-photo-updates-as-of-february-10-2012/


----------



## tita01

nice updates


----------



## mm17

Market City, Agora Lapasan, CDO
​


----------



## mm17

*City of Gold* *as of Feb-14-2012*
Cagayan De Oro City








​


----------



## Bamboo88

red_archer said:


> *Rustan Group to open more Shopwise hypermarts in Cebu*
> http://http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=778670&publicationSubCategoryId=108
> By Ehda M. Dagooc (The Freeman) Updated February 18, 2012 12:00 AM
> 
> CEBU, Philippines - Rustan Group of Companies, through the Rustan’s Supercenters, Inc. (RSCI), is eyeing at least five possible locations for its community-based hypermart arm—Shopwise, in Metro Cebu.
> 
> Following the opening of its first two-story Shopwise hypermart in Cebu located at Cebu South Road in Basak, RSCI president Bienvenido “Donnie” Tantoco said that the company is looking at other areas in Cebu for its expansion plan in the next few years, these are in the areas of Mandaue, Mactan, and somewhere in the northern part of Cebu, farther south, and probably an outlet at the South Road Properties (SRP).
> 
> With the opening of at least five more Shopwise hypermarts in Cebu, the company may easily incur an estimate of P1.5 billion in investments, considering that opening of one outlet would require an average investment of P300 million.
> 
> The Cebu outlet, will be opened commercially on March 2. Tantoco said the opening of Shopwise here will pioneer the trend of community-based retailing, bringing grocery and shopping essentials nearer to the community.
> 
> Unlike its Rustan’s Supermarket outlets, Shopwise sells more of locally-made products and caters to middle market. Rustan’s Supermarket on the other hand, is targetting to the sophisticated, affluent working mothers, or the high-end customer based.
> 
> According to Tantoco, the Rustan’s decision to diversity into hypermarkets was borne out of manifest opportunities brought about by fundamental changes that have been taking place in the Philippine market: a burgeoning middle-class; increasing value consciousness across various income levels; and new geographical market opportunities that are best served through discount retailing operations.
> 
> In the long term, the company plans to open more Shopwise hypermart concepts in the Southern Philippine market, *including its existing plan to open one outlet in Cagayan de Oro City within this year.*
> 
> “We are bullish of the Southern Philippine market. We come in as a fleet and start it with Cebu,” Tantoco said in an interview.:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

*33 Storey LKK Tower Updates as of Feb. 17, 2012*



dark_knight_detectve said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

unggoi said:


> *The booming uptown*
> 
> photo by Frederick S. Cerro


----------



## mm17

kani na area grabe ka potential sa mga hi-rises puhon


----------



## mm17

Gaisano Cugman - Arcade


----------



## mm17

*Chicken Charlie*, opening their first store in *Northern Mindanao, within this month sila mag open**
*​


----------



## mm17

one of the oldest & tallest bldg. in CDO "Trinidad Bldg."










Metro Bank - CDO Main










Corrales Avenue - CDO


----------



## mm17

One of simplest and finest building sa Cogon, sa Cogon lang na ha! hehehe...










one of the oldest grocery in the city Kevin - Enterprises










Osmena Street


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

Vamenta Carmen, CDO City


----------



## miko_06

grabe ka traffic ang cm recto ganina construction danhi dito....pero ang traffic daw sign of progress daw


----------



## mm17

^^ tama sir miko...


----------



## mm17

I think this would be the Uptown-Cepalco


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

Ang escalator bow...


----------



## pepitu manalutu

mm17 said:


> Ang escalator bow...


Nice murag Makati :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mm17

^^ have you been there bai?


----------



## pepitu manalutu

mm17 said:


> ^^ have you been there bai?


Wala, nkit an lang nko sa picture na murag ana. :lol:


----------



## mm17

^^ naa kay link sir? hatag beh?


----------



## mm17

atbang sa pueblo de oro entrance...


----------



## davaobred

mm17 said:


> Ang escalator bow...


eto na ang sagot sa mga taong tapulan magsaka sa overpass..:cheers:


----------



## mm17

davaobred said:


> eto na ang sagot sa mga taong tapulan magsaka sa overpass..:cheers:


hahahaha, insakto gyud ka sir....


----------



## davaobred

mm17 said:


> hahahaha, insakto gyud ka sir....


government project ba ito sir?


----------



## greg diaz

^^nope.. that's ketkai's..


----------



## mm17

davaobred said:


> government project ba ito sir?


LKK Center po ito na project


----------



## mm17




----------



## pepitu manalutu

mm17 said:


> LKK Center po ito na project


ngek, dri ra pud diay dpita ang esca nga overpass


----------



## mm17

*Drainage in Gaisano City Mall*


----------



## Bamboo88

The 18-storey Riviera Hotel 



unggoi said:


>





nooboon said:


>





nooboon said:


> as of today - April 4, 2012
> they are now starting the 5th flr





dark_knight_detectve said:


> bai, tungod sa imong kakugi daghan nasuko og nahilantan. take my advice, sige pa ayaw undangi :nuts::lol::nuts::lol::nuts:





nooboon said:


> ^^hehehe
> the round gazebo in front of the hotel is now taking shape


----------



## Bamboo88

*Centrio Complex (Centrio Mall, Technohub & Kukun Hotel) - (Ayala Center CDO) *



mm17 said:


> Corrales Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsk3x.. Spag-Wires Again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken @ Gaisano City Mall





mm17 said:


>





mm17 said:


> *Kanang ge open nila na gate na ge arrow nako ni glimpse ko dya ganina and i ask the guard:
> *
> *me: chief, lantaw lang ko gamay ha?
> 
> guard: cge walay problema sir...
> 
> ---> sos! pag tanaw nako kay labihan ka tsada ang walkways bai... *





mm17 said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

Dreamer's said:


> GOOD NEWS:
> 
> 
> Corporate News
> 
> Posted on April 27, 2012 07:13:35 PM
> 
> *Filinvest Land readies projects for Iloilo, CDO lots*
> 
> 0 Email0 0 ShareThisNew
> 
> FILINVEST LAND, Inc. is looking to further expand its core middle-income business in high-growth areas beyond Metro Manila and Cebu, a ranking official said on Friday.
> "We have actually acquired land in new locations. We bought land in Iloilo and *CDO (Cagayan de Oro City)*, and we will be doing projects there starting next year," Joseph M. Yap, Filinvest Land president and chief executive, told reporters following the firm’s annual stockholders’ meeting.
> 
> "They will be medium-rise residential projects on lots that measure around one hectare each," Mr. Yap said, noting that the developments will be the company’s first projects in those areas.
> 
> "We have been looking for land in Iloilo for a long time because demographically, we deem Iloilo as very high-growth. The province has good income levels, and its population base is relatively big. The same goes for *CDO* in northern Mindanao..." Mr. Yap added.
> 
> He went on to hint at improved performance in the first quarter versus yearago levels.
> 
> "First quarter sales will be better than last year. For this year, we are still aiming for 15-20% growth for sales and net income. Our strategy will be to focus on our core businesses, rather than be distracted with other types of projects," Mr. Yap said.
> Filinvest Land will also be aiming to increase its land bank in order to boost its middle-income portfolio.
> 
> "We’re still looking at doing land acquisitions. Most of the land that we’re acquiring now are really more in urban areas, which make them immediately developable into projects. We’re looking mostly at land for medium-rise buildings, which is within a certain middle-income price range," Mr. Yap said.
> 
> As of end-2011, the company had a land bank of 2,288 hectares, 84% of which were located in areas of Mega Manila, including the CALABARZON (Cavite, Laguna, Batangas, Rizal, and Quezon) region and Bulacan province, said Annabelle D. Arceo, Filinvest Land investor relations head.
> 
> For the year, Filinvest Land will launch 12,100 units in 14 new projects, with nearly 40% of which intended for socialized housing. This compares against just 6,500 units from 11 projects launched in 2011, Ms. Arceo said.
> 
> The Gotianun-led developer said it earned P2.94 billion in net profits in 2011, 0.34% down from P2.95 billion booked in 2010, mainly due to an increase in total costs and expenses that rose by 18.43% to P6.17 billion from P5.21 billion year-on-year.
> 
> Filinvest Land shares plunged 4.20% to P1.37 on Friday from P1.43 at its previous close. -- Franz Jonathan G. de la Fuente :cheers:
> 
> http://www.bworldonline.com/content...eadies-projects-for-Iloilo,-CDO-lots&id=50782


----------



## Bamboo88

michael_ray said:


> *Limketkai Center... the heart of the city*
> by Michael Ray​
> 
> Number one in the list is Limketkai Center (LKK) dubbed as "The Pride of Mindanao." LKK is a homegrown, proudly Mindanaoan business complex that offers the atmosphere that you only experience with Ayala or any known national developers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It houses many "firsts" in Mindanao like Limketkai Mall (the first mall in the island) and Starbucks. Branded Kagay-anons prefer this place for it has many stand alone stores of international brands like Springfield, Marks and Spencer, hey, SSI is already here, baby! It's also the perfect destination of the culinary snobs for it has plenty of fine dining and feel good restos and bars like Roso, Countryside Steakhouse, Cafe Laguna, Bourbon St., Bigby's, MissyBon2x and Candy's to name a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perspective of Limketkai Center that is slowly being made into reality.
> 
> 
> If you're a health buff then you can try Fit and Well or choose to jog around the entire business complex early in the morning. The vain and metrosexuals could engage themselves and relax in spas and salons even as late as 12 midnight at Skin City, Vanity Works, Body and Sole, and Traveler's Pod. And speaking of travelers, there are plenty of hotels to choose from like Mallberry Suites, Discovery Hotel, Traveler's Pod and soon the much awaited hotel wrapped in gold... Limketkai Hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need to shop, LKK Mall has more than 300 tenants. You could do your grocery at Robinson's Cagayan de Oro just interconnected to the main LKK Mall. There are plenty of banks too like PNB, Allied Bank, Chinatrust,Citibank and Bank of Commerce. ATMs are found at the east concourse. Do you need a passport? DFA is located right beside Mandaue Foam Furnitures. Need a job? You could apply in different BPO companies located at Gateway Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after you have completed your to-do list, you could take a seat, read newspaper, or just chit chat with friends while enjoying the aroma of coffee at Starbucks, Figaro, Coffee Works, and Bo's. Bring your date to a movie with four cinemas to choose from, 3D is at cinema one. If you talk about convenience, LKK has that because almost all facilities are interconnected with a covered overpass. Start your journey by taking the escalator at the overpass (the only one in the island) located along Lapasan Highway. Who says LKK doesn't have a residential offering? If you could afford, live at the Millionare's Lane in the southern tip of LKK near Macajalar Road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limketkai continues to evolve to cater the demands of time. True to its name, "The Heart of the City," Limketkai Center....


----------



## Bamboo88

michael_ray said:


> *IT'S A GO FOR PASEO DEL RIO*
> By Michael Ray​
> Limketkai started digging the soil of CDO few decades ago. And I must say Albino has proven that there's indeed gold in CDO. Purchasing a 30 hectare lot and developing it into a business complex was worth the investment. Madame Rafaelita Pelaez Golez wants to emulate what the homegrown LKK has started. Launched as ZEALEP, Madame Rafaelita's company is serious of transforming its lot along the riverbanks of CDO into a future business district complete with a world class hotel, convention center, mall, and highrise buildings for offices and a well equipped hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Riviera has the "it" factor with a facade comparable to famous five star hotels around the world. This hotel will have an infinity pool, perhaps, inspired by Singapore's Marina Bay Sands. With 300 rooms and a breathtaking view of Cagayan de Oro River, this hotel said to be managed by Genesis would surely serve those who wants nothing but pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paseo del Rio will also have a mall with a 3000 seat capacity convention center. This is ZEALEP's way of helping the city to attract more conventions and events to CDO.
> 
> Based from ZEALEP's perspective, two highrise buildings are to be built at the back of Paseo Mall. These additional structures might house offices, BPOs, perhaps that would ignite the already unstoppable CDO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of ZEALEP's plan is to put up a hospital within PDR complete with state of the art medical equipments. Although, there has been no plans yet to put up a condominium but that is something that could happen in this multi-billion pesos project.
> 
> ZEALEP is driven towards its plan that no one could stop them from realizing their vision, not even the deadliest calamity like Sendong. Located at the southern part of CDO with an acacia in a rotunda as its centerpiece, this business complex is another CDO's pride. This is a strong manifestation that the city in boom, bloom, and blossom is ready to GO!.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice projects for this amazing city


----------



## si_di_ow

italiano_pellicano said:


> very nice projects for this amazing city


Thank you. Hope more to come


----------



## Bamboo88

italiano_pellicano said:


> very nice projects for this amazing city


Thank you for appreciating our City Sir


----------



## Bamboo88

*Paseo Mall at the Paseo del Rio de Cagayan* as of May 1, 2012



dark_knight_detectve said:


>


----------



## mm17

*Prawn House in front of U.C.B*


----------



## mm17

*Primavera & Grandvia*


----------



## mm17

*Drainage in front of Rustans*










*NMMC expansion*


----------



## miko_06

italiano_pellicano said:


> very nice projects for this amazing city


thanks sir


----------



## michael_ray

italiano_pellicano said:


> very nice projects for this amazing city


Thank you.


----------



## mm17

*PDR night shot...*


----------



## Bamboo88

*RIVIERA HOTEL (18-storey) - Paseo del Rio de Cagayan *


mottymot_007 said:


>


*
PASEO MALL - Paseo del Rio de Cagayan*



mottymot_007 said:


> Today


----------



## mm17

*Drainage - The Pride of Mindanao, Hehehehehehe!*


----------



## Bamboo88

*LimKetKai (LKK) Hotel and Gateway Tower*




mottymot_007 said:


> Just tonight...


----------



## Bamboo88

*Centrio complex*



mm17 said:


>


----------



## Bamboo88

*Centrio complex*




mm17 said:


>


----------



## mm17

*Primavera Residences & GranVia Suites Lastnight*


----------



## Bamboo88

cleared commercial lot beside Budgetel and facing Capitol University...




























Corrales Extension


----------



## mm17

*Masterson Avenue U/C's*


----------



## mm17

*In front of Gateway tower & LKK Hotel...*


----------



## mm17

*rumored "tgif" or "fullybooked"*


----------



## mm17

*Chavez Alvarez Tech. Complex*


----------



## mm17

*PDO AREA...*


----------



## mm17

*CONCENTRIX, SM CITY, Primavera Residences & GranVia Suites*


----------



## mm17

*Nasuko na si zeus hehehehe!*


----------



## mm17

*thank god, hapit na gyud mahuman.. hehehe!*


----------



## mm17

*I like the color....*


----------



## mm17

*Almost done with the windows*


----------



## mm17

*Kung mag dugo na pud, pwede plemas na pud, sumo na kaayo ang dugo... hehehehe!*


----------



## mm17

*I guess mao ni ang ceiling sa activity center, try to analyze *

*below the kukun i think its the ceiling of act. center *









*and try to check perspective  its the same...*


----------



## mm17

*Ayala Centrio Mall*


----------



## mm17

*Cagayan De Oro International Convention Center*


----------



## mm17

*Primavera Residences Update...*


----------



## mm17

*Rustans Latest Update....*


----------



## mm17

*THE MAIN ENTRANCE OF AYALA CENTRIO MALL*


----------



## mm17

*NMMC U/C*


----------



## mm17

*GranVia T-Crane*


----------



## mm17

*Our new thread for SM-CDO-2*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519087


----------



## mr. blood

nice 1...


----------



## GearX

:cheers:


----------



## mr. blood

dako sad diay ang puregold mm17, pwede na xa mall...


----------



## mr. blood

grabe ngyud pag expand sa ketkai oh, dati dha ko naga skate


----------



## mm17

mr. blood said:


> dako sad diay ang puregold mm17, pwede na xa mall...


kung unsa ka dako ang MEGA inana pud kadako ata ang PG bai roy...


----------



## mr. blood

mura sad ug gensan doul ra mga mall..
bitaw...g imagine na nko daan ang PG...

naa pa bay trendline ?


----------



## mm17

^^ Oo roy naa pah.. still kickin pa gyapon hehehe!


----------



## mr. blood

daw wla nalisang sa mga higante...dapat kanang ororama magpakitang gilas kay tatak CDO gyud na....

wla bay move ang ororama ? hehehe cnxa na mm17 dugay nman gud ko la kbisita dha sobra 10 yrs. na...


----------



## mm17

^^ ok ra bai, sa karon wala pa'y move in a sense na mag tukod ug lain.. pero ga renovate siLa, ug naa pud silay mala savemore dani which is ang TLP store na located sa market city agora... hmmm wala man hinuon nalisang ang trendline bai roy...


----------



## mr. blood

hehehe, oro superscenter nlng diay ang kusgan nga ororama noh ug sa may carmen sad, dati nasunog pud bya na.....

but nganong PG man ni assume sa megacenter?
ilaha ba na nga lot or ga lease lng sila (ororama)... or gp-lease rapud sa megncter ang PG...
or napalit ba na sa PG...hehehe

but dnt mint my questions nlng, you can answer it if you care hahaha


----------



## mm17

mr. blood said:


> hehehe, oro superscenter nlng diay ang kusgan nga ororama noh ug sa may carmen sad, dati nasunog pud bya na.....
> 
> but nganong PG man ni assume sa megacenter?
> ilaha ba na nga lot or ga lease lng sila (ororama)... or gp-lease rapud sa megncter ang PG...
> or napalit ba na sa PG...hehehe
> 
> but dnt mint my questions nlng, you can answer it if you care hahaha


theres a rumor na that lot sa mega was already bought. Ororama Carmen & Ororama Jr-borja na lang ang nangusog roy, pati pud ang TLP sa market city


----------



## red_archer

mr. blood said:


> hehehe, oro superscenter nlng diay ang kusgan nga ororama noh ug sa may carmen sad, dati nasunog pud bya na.....
> 
> but nganong PG man ni assume sa megacenter?
> ilaha ba na nga lot or ga lease lng sila (ororama)... or gp-lease rapud sa megncter ang PG...
> or napalit ba na sa PG...hehehe
> 
> but dnt mint my questions nlng, you can answer it if you care hahaha


akong nahibal-an ana bai kanang megacenter naloan na ni Si hong sa bangko..ambot naapas b niya ug bayad ky nadungog na siya hapit ma-forclosed sa banko..basig lng nagjoint venture sila sa PG or contract lease lng ang puregold dha..


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

*almost done na ang drainage sa gaisano mall....*


----------



## mr. blood

red_archer said:


> akong nahibal-an ana bai kanang megacenter naloan na ni Si hong sa bangko..ambot naapas b niya ug bayad ky nadungog na siya hapit ma-forclosed sa banko..basig lng nagjoint venture sila sa PG or contract lease lng ang puregold dha..


ah ok thanks for some clarification:cheers:, thanks pud sako migo na si mm17 who always accomodate my questions eventhough OT na sometimes...:nuts:


----------



## mr. blood

kanang gaisano dinha ba rehas sa gensan ug dri pud sa davao kining gaisano grandmall mura niagi ug gyera ang gawas was jud grinovate...ngano kaha na sila ?


----------



## mm17

mr. blood said:


> ah ok thanks for some clarification:cheers:, thanks pud sako migo na si mm17 who always accomodate my questions eventhough OT na sometimes...:nuts:


walay sapayan bai roy basta mga tarong na tao okay kaayo...


----------



## Bamboo88

el palmesano said:


> Is great to read that spanish government still helping in other countries! (the bridge)


Yes, thanks to your government Thanks for visiting CDO (Cagayan de Oro) thread too


----------



## Bamboo88

deanrj003 said:


> http://www.kogibulgogi.com/Locations.html
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> kompetensya puhon sa "Bulgogi Brothers" sa Centrio ..    pero murag mas una ning Kogi Bulgogi mag open .. hehehe


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> XU opens student mall to public
> Thursday 2nd of August 2012 TweetFacebookYahooEmailShareThis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAGAYAN DE ORO CITY, Aug. 2 -- Xavier University and Pryce Corporation Inc inaugurated the Xavier University – Pryce Center for Entrepreneurship on July 29 during the celebration of the Feast of St Ignatius of Loyola.
> 
> The student-run shopping and business center is under the University’s Student Entrepreneurship Program (SEP) and designed to train students to become successful entrepreneurs. At the ground floor are shopping stalls operated by students taking up entrepreneurship courses while the second floor houses the training and incubation center, a conference room and the SEP office.
> 
> “There is a real need for the economy of Cagayan de Oro, the region and the country to have entrepreneurs,” Fr Roberto Yap, XU president, said. “It’s not enough that we produce good employees. We have to train our students to be entrepreneurs and serve the community.”
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.pia.gov.ph/news/index.php?article=1461343876299


----------



## Bamboo88

degie17 said:


>





degie17 said:


>





degie17 said:


>






degie17 said:


> just sharing...... :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> *LIVE. LOVE. LAUGH. EXPERIENCE*


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> Largest dance workout in CDO happening on August 5
> Thu, 2 Aug 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dance to the beat of Mother Earth…a climate change awareness project will be on August 5, 2012 at Pelaez Sports Complex.
> 
> A registration fee of P100 will charged for those who wish to be part of the activity. To highlight the awareness, wear something green.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> PROJECT WATCH: Robinsons Supermarket Gusa opens today
> Fri, 3 Aug 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A large crowd was already waiting outside Robinsons Supermarket Gusa this morning just before the scheduled ribbon cutting and opening.
> 
> As shown in the photos, the green ribbon was yet to be cut when I passed by the area at around 10:00AM. Traffic was slow moving fronting the establishment as authorities were waiting for dignitaries to arrive at the site. I believe the crowd was after the opening promos offered by the management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This supermarket opens daily at 11:00AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

boju2 said:


> ^^Di na OT hehe.
> 
> *RANDOM SHOTS: Cagayan de Oro 3rd (Puntod-Kauswagan) Bridge*
> 
> http://mxn.cdodev.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/IMG_8988.jpg]
> 
> [img]http://mxn.cdodev.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/IMG_8989.jpg
> 
> http://www.cdodev.com/2012/07/31/random-shots-cagayan-de-oro-3rd-puntod-kauswagan-bridge/


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> New Japanese resto opening soon in CdeO
> Thu, 2 Aug 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tadakuma Japanese Restaurant will be opening soon in Cagayan de Oro City.
> The new restaurant (full name – Tadakuma Ramen Tei Restaurant) will be located along Ramon Chaves Street (fronting Vacation Hotel de Oro). The building is now currently on the finishing stages and Tadakuma is expected to open in August. Clients may call for reservations (0926 633 9828).
> 
> Established in 1977, RAMEN TEI, which literally means “noodle house”, was the first of the Japanese noodle houses to open in Makati.
> 
> 
> 
> photo of Tadakuma Damosa Branch
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.cdodev.com/2012/07/30/new-japanese-resto-opening-soon-in-cdeo/


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> Bourbon St., Dong Juan to open at JR Borja Extension
> Thu, 2 Aug 2012
> 
> 
> Bourbon St. and Cebu-based Dong Juan will soon open their respective branches along JR Borja Extension, the fast-rising dining destination in Cagayan de Oro City.
> 
> Specifically, both will be established at the new Great Spot Arcade, where Barkadahan Grill and Lefty’s are also located. As shown, the tarps for both ventures are already posted at the site. I believe Bourbon St. will occupy the ground floor while Dong Juan, will be at the second floor as indicated in their notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found out that Dong Juan is famous in Cebu with good reviews from culinary experts and tourists. It’s known for its burgers and pizzas. Interestingly, Dong Juan is owned by Aubrey Borja. I wonder if she’s related to the late city mayor to whom the street is named.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to Bourbon St., I don’t know if it’s the same Bourbon St. Bistro located at Rosario Arcade in Limketkai Center, a relocation perhaps since that section is being renovated. Still, this dining strip at JR Borja Extension is teeming with diners and restaurants for customers which to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

Constellation2k said:


> PROJECT WATCH: Ongoing renovation for Sogo Hotel now underway
> Fri, 3 Aug 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Interior renovations are now underway at the former DFA Building (Geleng Building) in Lapasan for the coming of Sogo Hotel.
> 
> There isn’t much to show except for the sign which states “NO PARKING, FOR RENOVATION”… some hollow blocks, a group of workers in the background and the tarp of Sogo Hotel. As of this time, most of the work is concentrated inside the building. We’ll be seeing more of the red, white and yellow color theme of Sogo once work on the exteriors begin probably in a couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

mm17 said:


> *Vista Land Plans Building 50 Malls Nationwide In 5 Years*
> 
> 
> http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/368205/vista-land-plans-building-50-malls-nationwide-in-5-years
> 
> MANILA, Philippines — Vista Land & Lifescapes Inc., the country’s top homebuilder, is planning to build 50 malls in five years to boost its leasing income while enhancing the value of its residential developments. In an interview with reporters, Vista Land founder Sen. Manuel Villar said five of these malls are already nearing completion and they will build more malls at the rate of 10 per year.
> 
> The malls are being built in Vista Land’s residential subdivisions which have areas reserved for commercial use. The lots average three to ten hectares and are usually facing the main road.
> 
> The first malls are in Evia City, Portofino, Posadas in Sucat, Antipolo, Muntinlupa and San Fernando, Pampanga. *Villar said they will also start construction of malls in Cagayan de Oro City* and Cebu *soon*.
> 
> He noted that the first malls will allow them to learn more about the business adding that “these have so far been profitable.”
> 
> Villar said that the target leasing income to be derived from Vista Land’s malls is initially set at P1 billion although they are hoping that it will eventually account for 20 percent of the company’s revenues.
> 
> However, Villar noted that reaching 20 percent of revenues will be difficult in the near term since their revenues from housing are growing at a rapid pace and would be difficult for leasing income to immediately catch up.
> 
> “Based on out target revenues, leasing income should be around P4 billion if it is to be 20 percent of sales,” Villar said adding that this will not be immediately achievable since they are just starting to build malls aggressively.
> 
> Villar said the malls will range from as small as one with a gross floor area of 5,000 square meters to as big as those with a GFA of about 50,000 sqm.
> 
> “We will create a complete Vista land. We would not be known simply as a house and lot developer. We will also be in condo, malls, and in other areas in real estate. You’ll be seeing more of Vista Land in the near and distant future. We will be very active,” said Villar.
> 
> Meanwhile, strong market demand has prompted Vista Land to raise, for the second time, its five-year corporate notes to P4.8 billion.
> 
> The fixed rate unsecured notes were originally set at a total of P3 billion but were upsized to P4.5 billion last April to accommodate the oversubscription from institutional investors.
> 
> Vista Land yesterday signed another agreement to raise the notes issue by another P300 million to P4.8 billion. Proceeds from the offering will be utilized to partially refinance some of the company’s existing debt, and for general corporate purposes.


----------



## Bamboo88

dark_knight_detectve said:


> *Vista Residences goes full speed ahead *
> http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=834344&publicationSubCategoryId=85
> By Cai Subijano (The Philippine Star) Updated August 04, 2012 12:00 AM Comments (0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing stylishly above the grounds of Bonifacio Global City, The Hudson at the Fort will be one of Brittany’s, and the country’s, most coveted addresses.
> | Zoom
> 
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - A sizable crowd gathered last July 26 at the NBC Tent for Full Speed Ahead as Vista Residences launches three property brands: Camella Condo Homes, Crown Asia Residences, and Brittany. Launched five major projects - 878 España by Camella Condo,* Camella Condo Homes Cagayan De Oro Homes*, Crown Asia Residences Wack Wack, Brittany’s The Hudson at the Fort and Alpine Village. Vista Residences also announced the launching of 12 projects in the next 12 months.
> 
> Vista Residences spared no expenses for this major event, which was hosted by the charming singer/actor Christian Bautista, who sang the evening’s opening and closing numbers, accompanied by special performances by award-winning artists, like Erik Santos and Cris Villonco, and child star Chacha. Attendees were kept on their toes during the several raffle drawings spread throughout the event where they had the chance to win one of seven iPads, two iPhone 4S units, and the grand prize, a brand new MacBook Air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vista Residences is the condominium development arm of Vista Land, the country’s largest homebuilder*. It was created for the Filipino who prefers the easy convenience of condominium living. The venture into vertical development began in 2004 with the launch of The Marfori Towers in Muntinlupa City, and The Presidio in Sucat, Parañaque, the company’s first residential condominium offering. To date, the premiere home builder has 23 condominium projects in varying degrees of development: completed, under construction, or expected to rise in the future.
> 
> Although Vista Residences is a relatively new player in this high-rise or multi-level property development industry, it have already displayed its space-planning expertise, as well as an intuition for selecting accessible and attractive locations, thanks to Vista Land’s three-decade experience in building homes, developing properties, and creating master planned communities. In addition, Vista Residences displays the company’s commitment to assume a chief role in this sector, creating greater awareness of Vista Land’s capabilities, as well as enhancing efficiencies in their resource distribution. The company has three strong brands that each cater to varying income segments.
> 
> *Camella Condo Homes responds to the everevolving needs of the Filipino condominium owner: strategic city locations (i.e. close proximity to schools, business centers, transport hubs, and places of worship), that provide entertainment, culture, and history, while being available at affordable price points*. To date, there are five Camella Condo Homes : CCH Taft, CCH Katipunan, Laureano di Trevi, CCH Taguig, and CCH Pasig. At the event, Camella Condo Homes’ latest project was unveiled: 858 España. Located along G. Tolentino street in Sampaloc, Manila, 858 España keeps the utmost convenience of typical college students in mind with close proximity to universities, like the University of Sto. Tomas, Far Eastern University, and San Beda College, while still being accessible to commercial centers, like SM Manila, St. Thomas Square, and Robinsons Place Manila.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown Asia Residences targets the uppermiddle income market segment. Its projects have set the trend in the real estate industry in terms of master-planning property design, features, and amenities. To date, Vista Residences has 10 projects under the Crown Asia Residences brand, such as Brescia Residences in Fairview, Quezon City; Madison Place in Cubao, Quezon City; The Symphony Towers and Wil Tower Mall in in Quezon City; Pine Crest in New Manila; Crown Tower University and Presidio in Manila; and The Currency in Ortigas Center.
> 
> The tenth project of the Vista Residences subsidiary is Crown Asia Residences Wack Wack, the most remarkable location of all of Crown Asia’s condominiums to date. It will rise on prime land, as it is located on the corner of Laurel Street and Shaw Boulevard that once was the home of former President Jose P. Laurel and Vice President Salvador Laurel. To pay tribute to the property’s significance, the elegant Laurel Mansion will become a commercial hub connecting the two graceful towers that will comprise Crown Asia Residences Wack Wack.
> 
> Crown Asia Residences’ newest residence will offer a view of the Wack Wack golf course — the country’s oldest course, also deemed one of the finest in the world. Standing right on Shaw Boulevard — one of the city’s major arteries — it will provide immediate access to Shangri-La Plaza Mall, SM Megamall and Liberty Center, as well as the busy Shaw MRT station and EDSA.
> 
> Brittany has been at the forefront in changing the industry and in modern Philippine society with a portfolio that remains unparalleled in the high-end segment of the property sector. Brittany was the first to conceptualize and execute communities that are rich in character and sophisticated in their thematic appeal. To date, there are five towers under the Brittany brand: Mosaic, KL Mosaic, Marfori, and Avant.
> 
> At the Full Speed Ahead event, Brittany launched The Alpine Village where the finest touches of the famed Swiss landscape paves the way for a whole new lifestyle. Complimented by the scent of over 20,000 pine trees cascading through the majestic slopes of Crosswinds,Tagaytay, the 100-hectare area of Swiss-inspired homes and enclaves will offer everything from shopping to leisure, along with a unique dining experiences headed by the country’s most sought-after chefs. Coming soon is a luxurious residential condominiums: The 1 Alpine Towers. Patterned after the quaint living spaces along the Alps, it will offer condotel services where weekend stays are cooler and investments are a welcome option. Future expansion renders the Alpine Village as a vital residential spot in the south as more and more living spaces are planned.
> 
> Also debuted at the event was The Hudson at the Fort. Exquisitely located at what has been dubbed the “Millionaire’s Row,” The Hudson at the Fort will lift the very select few away from the swarming bustle of exceedingly hectic Metro Manila while allowing them easy access to all its conveniences. Work, play, entertainment, health, and education are a short ride away –located in the BGC, the City of Tomorrow; as well as ingress to the city’s main thorough fares.
> 
> Named for and inspired by the graceful Hudson River that nimbly flows between New York City and New Jersey, The Hudson at the Fort will soon tower elegantly over the corner of 20th and 21st Drive East Forbes of the Bonifacio Global City, offering the country a glimpse of Manhattan’s verve and sophistication. Its “Big Apple”-inspired balconies will offer panoramic views of the teeming-with-life urban hubs that are the Makati CBD and The Fort, the urbanely viridescent homes of Forbes Park, the sprawling greenness of Fort Bonifacio with its golf course and expansive emerald grounds, and the eloquently soothing Laguna de Bay in the near distance. The luxurious 30-storey wonder will offer a limited number of residences, for there are only a few who can be so privileged.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapping up the event was Vista Land founder, Senator Manny Villar who discussed the plans of the company within the next five years, saying, “We’re opening in 20 more areas within the next 12 months and tayo lamang ang may ganyang kakayahan.” He closed the evening’s festivities by addressing Vista Land’s brokers and sales representative. “We want to be the number one developer. Kapag pinagsamasama ang lahat ng condominium and house and lot, we are number one! Ladies and gentlemen, we are very serious. We want you to be with us, we want you to make money, we want you to grow with us. And we can assure you that we are here to stay, we’re going to get bigger, we’re going to get better, and believe me, we hope to make all of these things, all of these dreams come true, with you with us. Maraming salamat!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> If you’re interested in learning more about Vista Residences developments, please call (63 2) 584 1182 or +63917 857 6494; or visit our website at www.


----------



## Bamboo88

mm17 said:


> *Cagayan De Oro International Convention Center (CDOICC)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nanuri International School *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Xavier Estates - Cagayan De Oro*


----------



## mm17

ROAD TO MASTERSON AVENUE... DONE WITH THE CONCRETE, NEXT IS THE ASPHALT MODE


----------



## mm17

ROAD TO LUMBIA DOMESTIC AIRPORT. ASPHALT IS THE NEXT THING TO WORK....


----------



## Kintoy

kakatuwa naman ang thread na to. sa ibang city compilations, puro mga skyscrapers at supertalls ang mga project na binabalandra nila. dito, bagong Sogo motel.


----------



## Bamboo88

*The 35-storey LKK Tower/Hotel*



nooboon said:


> *As of Aug. 9, 2012*





nooboon said:


> * As of Aug. 2, 2012*





dark_knight_detectve said:


> As of July 23, 2012


----------



## mm17

*Photo By: DKD...* *they are now painted the LOGO of centrio.*


----------



## Bamboo88

*Cagayan de Oro City Hall (foreground) and the underconstruction 18-storey Riviera Hotel at Paseo del Rio Business Complex (Background)
*



mottymot_007 said:


>


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## Bamboo88

*CENTRIO (An AYALA Mall)*



mottymot_007 said:


> Today





mottymot_007 said:


> Clash of the Malls


----------



## Bamboo88

*The 19-Storey Limketkai Hotel*



dark_knight_detectve said:


> today


----------



## Bamboo88

*The 35-storey LKK TOWER*



dark_knight_detectve said:


> today


----------



## mm17

The so called *hearsay* is now a *reality*


----------



## mm17

Today: Tune Hotel
Part of third floor being prepared for concrete pour.


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: 162-room Tune Hotel opening reset to July 4, 2013*

http://www.cdodev.com/2012/10/18/project-watch-162-room-tune-hotel-opening-reset-to-july-4-2013/







Tune Hotel is scheduled to open on July 4, 2013, as stated in their recently updated website.

The delayed start of construction may also have contributed to the opening reset. A screenshot shown below also disclosed that the under construction hotel will have 162 rooms.









Meanwhile, below are photo updates of the hotel construction which is now on the third floor.


----------



## mm17

*Boom Tarat Tarat - Boom Tarat Tarat - Tararat Tararat - BOOM BOOM BOOM*


----------



## mm17

^^ have you seen the StarBucks Logo?


----------



## Bamboo88

*Tune Hotel going 5th Floor...*


----------



## Bamboo88

*The 36-storey LKK Tower*

They are now excavating the area near the 19F hotel...


----------



## mm17

TUNE HOTEL As of today....


----------



## HenriGermain

This town is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## fredrich85

no, your posting something bad about CDO coz you feel bad within your self.


----------



## michael_ray

HenriGermain said:


> This town is bad and you should feel bad.


you're so miserable.


----------



## nivramster

HenriGermain said:


> This town is bad and you should feel bad.


oh, troll :bash::bash: hno:


----------



## nivramster

The big brother is rising :cheers:



red_archer said:


> big brother:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## nivramster

Paseo del Rio Mall and ZCX Convention Center 



red_archer said:


>


----------



## nivramster

The Riviera Hotel



red_archer said:


>





kagay said:


> Photo overlay of the render and the actual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _photo courtesy of dark_knight_detective_


----------



## tita01

nice ^^


----------



## mm17

boom tarat2x, boom tarat2x, tararat2x BOOM BOOM BOOM 














































*COURTESY OF @kingking123 photo's*


----------



## Bamboo88

PROJECT WATCH: Puregold says bye-bye to Megacenter
Mon, 26 Nov 2012



The once landmark building of Ororama Megacenter is now slowly being demolished to give way for the construction of Puregold Cagayan de Oro.

As shown in the photos below, the southern part of the building has been torn down. I believe the demolition goes from south to north.





































For two decades, Ororama Megacenter has been a visual landmark for those coming to the city proper as the 3-storey edifice is a manifestation of the commercial boom in the city during the 1990s. As you approach the Agora junction from the east, the huge Megacenter building on the left tells you hat you are now entering part of the city’s commercial business district (CBD).




Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

PROJECT WATCH: Hotel Sogo opening soon
Mon, 26 Nov 2012












Hotel Sogo Cagayan de Oro will be opening soon as the bright yellow and red colored hotel looks to open its first branch in Mindanao.

As shown, personnel from Cepalco is installing the necessary electrical connection to serve the facility.





































The hotel’s opening provided job opportunities for the hotel service sector.





Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

MUST plans Alubijid campus
Mon, 26 Nov 2012












I chanced upon this masterplan for Mindanao University of Science and Technology’s (MUST) proposed campus in Alubijid, Misamis Oriental.

As shown, the buildings’ design is patterned after the new Science Complex at their CM Recto campus. I observed that the library building stands at the center. Well, this is just a proposal and perhaps design changes can occur once implemented.

MUST’s campus in Cagayan de Oro has been plagued with flooding problems that new structures need to be raised a few meters above normal ground level to address the flooding. Perhaps transferring to Alubijid would just be a good idea to decongest the city campus. It can be considered that Alubijid is quite far from the city but soon, and once Laguindingan Airport operates, the proposed campus will just be a few minutes away.



photo from facebook




Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

mottymot_007 said:


> Resurrected on a Sunday.
> 
> My comeback photo speaks for vibrant economic activity on this side of Northern Mindanao. This density of vehicles traversing through Maharlika Bridge could be mistaken for a regular weekday rush; but this picture was taken on a Sunday morning! The welcoming Oro skyline stands as the city's cream of the crop. While there's a lot more jewels to discover as visitors go more up close and more personal within the City of Golden Friendship.


----------



## Bamboo88

PROJECT WATCH: Other construction updates in the uptown area
Mon, 26 Nov 2012












The construction of the Peugeot showroom beside the BMW is going fast as they are now on the finishing stages.

This is another luxury brand in the ever increasing stable of fine horses by the Cagay-anon tycoon Jose Ch. Alvarez.










A few meters away, the building beside Stonestown Suites is now almost finished.










At the Pueblo de Oro Township, the construction of the St. Francis Xavier Chapel is now being revived again after months of delay.





















photos and text by nooboon



Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

PROJECT WATCH: Quick updates of Paseo del Rio
Mon, 26 Nov 2012












Here are quick updates of Paseo del Rio. The Paseo Mall and Convention Center’s façade is now being finished, they will paint it instead of putting metal cladding.

Meanwhile, the Riviera hotel is now on the 9th floor.










The T-crane was jacked up just recently.












photos and text by nooboon



Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*Camella Condo Homes - Cagayan de Oro (26-Storey Twin Towers)*
Limketkai Center, Cagayan de Oro City, Philippines














































:cheers:


----------



## nivramster

:cheers: very nice :applause::applause:




Bamboo88 said:


> *Camella Condo Homes - Cagayan de Oro (26-Storey Twin Towers)*
> Limketkai Center, Cagayan de Oro City, Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Bamboo88

PROJECT WATCH: Tune Hotel latest updates as of December 1, 2012
Fri, 7 Dec 2012












Here are latest photos of the under construction 10-storey Tune Hotel Cagayan de Oro.


As shown, work is still on the 5th floor with sector 2 (back) now rising behind the main facade. You can see the Limketkai Gateway and Hotel in the background.














































A July 2013 opening is achievable.




Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## tita01

Bamboo88 said:


> MUST plans Alubijid campus
> Mon, 26 Nov 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chanced upon this masterplan for Mindanao University of Science and Technology’s (MUST) proposed campus in Alubijid, Misamis Oriental.
> 
> As shown, the buildings’ design is patterned after the new Science Complex at their CM Recto campus. I observed that the library building stands at the center. Well, this is just a proposal and perhaps design changes can occur once implemented.
> 
> MUST’s campus in Cagayan de Oro has been plagued with flooding problems that new structures need to be raised a few meters above normal ground level to address the flooding. Perhaps transferring to Alubijid would just be a good idea to decongest the city campus. It can be considered that Alubijid is quite far from the city but soon, and once Laguindingan Airport operates, the proposed campus will just be a few minutes away.
> 
> 
> 
> photo from facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


ganda naman nito :cheers:


----------



## mm17

*The rumored H.R.C*


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: New commercial strip at Limketkai*
damarre / December 25, 2012 / 

*
The new building now rising just behind the movie billboards at Limketkai Complex is actually another commercial strip similar to Rosario Strip.*

This undertaking is related to my latest buzz which I posted a few days ago. As shown, the building is actually just a single storey structure with some architecture on the design. Notice the tall tower-like structure at the center? It probably has the outlet’s logo placed on the upper section of it.










Rumors state this will be a high end restobar… which explains the large parking space adjoining it.










This area is now elevated of at least 5 feet from the original level so flooding is not a problem.










This would finally be unwrapped early next year… so hold on tight.




Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*Aqua-Carne* Fish and Meat Boutique opens at Alae
DAMARRE / DECEMBER 20, 2012 / NO COMMENT











Residents in Alae, Upper Puerto will not have to go to Puerto proper to buy fresh meat after Aqua-Carne Fish and Meat Boutique opened recently.

Fish meat are purchased directly from General Santos City. See photos below during the inauguration yesterday.



























photos by reynolds kiunisala




More pictures here: http://www.cdodev.com/2012/12/20/aqua-carne-fish-and-meat-boutique-opens-at-alae/


----------



## Bamboo88

New budget hotel to open soon in Agusan
DAMARRE / DECEMBER 17, 2012 / 4 COMMENTS











A small budget hotel will open soon in Agusan, Cagayan de Oro City.
Hotel Tom and Coffee Bar, located along the National Highway beside Mt. Zion School is a 2-storey hotel and will likely cater to business travelers in the area. If you’re business agenda is somewhat in the vicinity of Agusan, Puerto and Bugo areas, this hotel might just be the place to stay rather than travel to the city proper and face the traffic. It has 14 rooms and one function room.











Based on the construction updates, opening might be in the first quarter of 2013.


photos by Tom Racaza




More photos here: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*YM Suites now open*
damarre / December 24, 2012 / No Comment












*The fully renovated 5-storey building along President Quirino Street in Cogon is now open for business. YM SUITES is the latest hotel accommodation to open in the city.*

I still have no further info though on how many rooms, the room rates as well as the amenities but one thing is that YM Suites is definitely very accessible.













Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*Sendong Memorial Wall unveiled*
damarre / December 17, 2012 / 27 Comments











*The Sendong Memorial Wall at Gaston Park was finally unveiled this afternoon, December 17, 2012.*

Through the efforts of the JCI Bai Lawanen led by Gean T. Cesar and Gigi Go in cooperation with the City Government of Cagayan de Oro, the 8×12 feet memorial wall are etched names of those who died and still remain missing due to Sendong. This tribute will stand with honor and dignity at Gaston Park, fronting the Saint Augustine Church.

The activity was also broadcasted live through Parasat Cable TV and ABS-CBN Northern Mindanao.

Photos below show the actual unveiling of the wall.

….A closer look of a list on the said wall.

Forever in time, this wall will be a fitting remembrance of the tragic event of December 17, 2011.


More pictures here: http://www.cdodev.com/



*ABS-CBN unveils Sendong Balitandaan Marker in CDO*
damarre / December 23, 2012 












*Broadcast giant ABS-CBN recently unveiled its “Balitandaan”, a marker near Ysalina Bridge to commemorate the first anniversary of Typhoon Sendong.*

Former Vice President Kabayan Noli de Castro, local officials led by Councilor Nadya Emano and ABS-CBN Regional representatives led the unveiling as shown below.











photos from facebook

Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


*City unveils ‘Tree of Life’*
damarre / December 19, 2012












THE City Government unveiled Monday the “Tree of Life” that reportedly saved more than 50 residents during the onslaught of last year’s Tropical Storm “Sendong” in Cagayan de Oro.


Read more here: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*Cagayan de Oro’s 3D painting gallery now at Divisoria*
damarre / December 24, 2012 / 3 Comments












*Local artists have recently opened their 3D Painting gallery at Divisoria at the former amphitheater section.*

There are currently four of them with the first one shown above (a 3D version of the Macahambus adventure). Below is the famous whitewater rafting.










This below shows an underwater scene…










The last shown below I think is still unfinished and shows an eagle flying.










The beauty of these 3-d paintings is that you can only appreciate it when you look at them at a certain viewpoint – from the side. But hey, this is a first of its kind in the city. Why don’t you drop by and see for yourselves.




Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Ororama Supercenter now levelling up*
damarre / December 25, 2012 / No Comment











*The expansion building of Ororama Supercenter (Cogon) is now almost done as shown.*

With new malls and shopping centers sprouting in the city, Ororama is not just about to throw in the hat. Afterall, it’s one of the homegrown companies which propelled the city’s economic growth. The new building at the corner of JR Borja and Mortola Streets is connected to the main building.










You could also see major repainting on the facades – yellow… perhaps an upgrade from their perennial orange?










Although I have no photo, the existing second floor of the department store has also expanded now extending towards the southern section above the grocery.



















*Apart from this project, Ororama is also planning to put up another branch in the eastern part of the city.*




Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*PRIMAVERA RESIDENCES & GRANVIA SUITES*


----------



## Bamboo88

*LIMKETKAI HOTEL*


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Tune Hotel latest update as of February 24, 2013*
DAMARRE / FEBRUARY 27, 2013 / 19 COMMENTS












*It looks like one more floor is added to the supposed 11-storey Tune Hotel here in Cagayan de Oro.*

Or maybe it’s just the utility floor on the roof deck.




























You can compare the number of floors on the rendering….I counted 11 floors (including the mezzanine). The roof deck with the huge sign could be the 12th.










As shown below, clearly two more floors above the 10th floor sign. But I do believe the concrete column on the top floor indicates that it is not meant for the hotel rooms.































Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*Filinvest now hiring project engineer, sales agents for CDO project*
DAMARRE / FEBRUARY 28, 2013 / NO COMMENT



*Filinvest Land, Inc. is now hiring project engineer and sales agents perhaps in preparation for its real estate venture in Cagayan de Oro City believed to be near the shooting range beside Limketkai Complex.*



















As shown below, the online job ad was posted last February 19, 2013 and deadline of online applications will be on April 20, 2013.



Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*Peugeot now open its first dealership in Mindanao. *

*Location: Masterson Avenue, Cagayan de Oro City.*


----------



## Bamboo88

*Airport soft opening to boost local tourism: Aquino*
DAMARRE / FEBRUARY 27, 2013 / NO COMMENT











The opening of the Laguindingan airport in April will boost the tourism sector in Misamis Oriental and its neighboring provinces, President Benigno S. C. Aquino III said yesterday.


Read more HERE: http://www.cdodev.com/

http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/395695/int-l-airport-cdo-opens-april-aquino#.US5OF6JgeE3

*Int’l Airport in CDO Opens in April – Aquino*
By Madel Sabater Namit
February 26, 2013, 7:47pm
President Aquino on Tuesday said Cagayan de Oro’s Laguindingan International Airport will be operational by April this year.

Aquino was in Cagayan de Oro City, inspecting government projects, when he announced that he expects more tourist arrivals in the city with the anticipated opening of the international gateway.

It will replace the existing Lumbia Airport and be the *first international airport in Northern Mindanao*.

Under the plan, the Laguindingan Airport has a 1.6-million holding capacity for passengers and is expected to help meet the government’s target of having 10 million tourists by 2016.

Meanwhile, the President inspected the housing projects for residents affected by typhoon “Sendong” in 2011 and assured residents that his administration will work continuously to prevent the repeat of such a tragedy.

He said his administration will ensure that no one will go back to Isla de Oro, which has already been identified as a danger zone.

The construction of housing units for typhoon-affected residents of Cagayan de Oro has been ongoing, with more than 3,000 housing units already occupied.

He said these relocation sites were ensured to be safe from severe flooding.

“Natuto na tayo sa nakaraaan, sinisigurado na natin na ligtas at malayo sa peligro ang mga lugar na tinitirahan (We have learned from the past and we are ensuring that these relocation sites are safe and out of danger zones),” Aquino said.

Aquino also said he salutes Cagayanons for facing the challenges during the onslaught of typhoon Sendong and learning from it.


----------



## Bamboo88

*FDCUI allots P30 billion for Phividec power plant*
DAMARRE / MARCH 1, 2013 / NO COMMENT












Filinvest Development Corp. Utilities Inc. (FDCUI) is investing P30 billion for its 405-Megawatt (MW) circulating fluidized bed (CFB) coal-fired thermal power plant in an 84-hectare area within the Phividec Industrial Estate in Villanueva, Misamis Oriental.



Read more HERE: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

Centrio Tower - Avida Land *as of yesterday...*


----------



## mm17

New Thread Cagayán de Oro and Misamis Oriental Province


----------



## Bamboo88

*TUNE HOTEL - Cagayan de Oro*

Mock up rooms complete. Builderswork and MEP progressing to all floors.




































Source: FB


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Limketkai Hotel and Gateway Tower as of March 8, 2013*
DAMARRE / MARCH 8, 2013 / 17 COMMENTS



Here are shots of Limketkai Hotel and the rising Gateway Tower taken from the parking lot of McDonalds.

With the second tower still rising, the first high rise in Cagayan de Oro can still be seen at this angle. Clearly, as the second tower rises which is almost twice as tall as the first one, the first one will be out of the picture already. Onsite reports state the second tower will temporarily suspend construction as it reaches certain a level to give way to the inauguration of the first hotel tower. But construction will soon resume afterwards. What’s good is that these modern buildings are built by homegrown investors.






































Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Primavera Residences Tower 2 now rising*
DAMARRE / MARCH 7, 2013 / 2 COMMENTS



After receiving a a P180-million “green” development loan to partially finance its Primavera Residences Tower 2 (LINK), Italpinas EuroAsian Design and Eco-Development Corp. has sped up its construction of the second tower.

Here are latest construction photos.








































More photos here: http://www.cdodev.com/



photos from facebook


----------



## Bamboo88

Seda Hotel
photo by Alingatong


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Other construction updates 65*
DAMARRE / MARCH 12, 2013 / 1 COMMENT





*Here is No. 65…updates of previously posted construction projects in the city and nearby areas.*

First shown below is the 4-storey commercial building at the corner of Apolinar Velez and Antonio Luna Streets. I believe it has topped off already. A major concern for this building once operational is the parking space. Previous update was January 29, 2013.










Next is the St. Francis Xavier Church located at Pueblo de Oro. Clearly, the steel trusses have shaped the church’s roof. Funds for the project mostly come from donations. The main structure is the first to be made. Previous update was last November 25, 2012.



















Below is the existing church located beside the project site.



















Located along Masterson Avenue beside Stonestown Suites, this 2-storey building below is almost done. Previous update was last November 25, 2012.










At the city proper, the sideways extension of the Sanvictores Building is now underway. Previous update was during the opening of Barkadahan Grill last August 6, 2012.










Meanwhile, shown below is the new CLIMBS building at the corner of Tiano Bros. and Pacana Streets. Accordingly, construction of the 5-storey building is on schedule. Previous update was December 27, 2012.










In Cugman, this commercial facility below is done. This is more conducive for establishments with a showroom and a large warehouse at the back. Previous update was January 29, 2013.



















Also in Cugman and not far from the building above is this 2-storey building with probably a roof deck. A huge tarp of Uratex Foam is now installed onsite. If it’s their showroom, it could be their first in Mindanao. Previous update was January 14, 2013.




























I seldom pass along JR Borja Extension and after several months, I was surprised that this building below is almost done. The tarp states a 2-storey building with mezzanine but in reality, this is as high as a 4-storey building with the high ceiling ground floor. Previous update was April 9, 2012.





































Back at the city proper…this 4-storey boutique hotel is now on the 4th floor. This is along Velez-Fernandez Streets just across Maxi’s Bar.










Along JV Seriña in Carmen, this 3-level Macajalar Lodge Building is almost done. Only the interior works are left to be completed. Cagayan de Oro Women’s Ultrasound Center is already occupying one space at the ground floor. Previous update was last May 22, 2012.



















In Igpit, Opol town…golden metal cladding is now installed on this new building along the national highway. Previous update was August 14, 2012.




























Next is this building beside Vjandep Commissary in Bulua. Construction was a slow pace for several months. Now, I think it has sped up a little with construction now on the 4th and perhaps going 5th floor. Previous update was December 27, 2012.










This 3-storey Oro Savings and Sharing Cooperative building along Capistrano – Echem Streets is done. Maybe they’re waiting for occupants. Previous update was July 2, 2012.










And finally, the Marikina Shoe Exchange Building is now completed. It will be inaugurated on the 23rd of March. This was first posted last October 2, 2012.






















Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

uptown mini skyline..
by red_archer


----------



## Bamboo88

Behold the City of Gold
by mottymot


----------



## Bamboo88

GG Hotel will rise soon in Captain Vicente Roa Street, near Cogon Fire Station. It will be a 10-story building owned by Gorge Gordiel.

The perspective of the building was designed by Tumulak + Tumulak Architects. They will also supervise in the construction of the hotel which they intend to start next month.

*Content By: Michael Ray.*










*Photos by Tumulak + Tumulak Architects

Info credits to Alex Julius Tumulak*


----------



## mm17

Today / Karon / Ngayon

Location Taken: Nazareno Parish Church


----------



## mm17

Cagayán de Oro City Projects and Constructions‎


----------



## tita01

wow century properties & filinvest coming soon !


----------



## Bamboo88

New ridge view in CDO
damarre / March 16, 2013 / 1 Comment



There’s a new ridge in Cagayan de Oro which offers a spectacular view of the city, the river, and the surrounding hills, all in one shot.

As shown in the tarp below, the site is located in Upper Macasandig. Unlike High Ridge, this new ridge has its vantage view over the city’s southwest overlooking Macasandig, Lower and Upper Balulang, Taguanao and even Macanhan, Carmen. The tarp states it had its soft opening last January.










This tarp streamer is located along the Macasandig-Indahag Road. The ridge is accessible through a trail located on the upper right portion of the photo below. I don’t know who owns the place or if there’s a fee in entering but probably, the owner is still contemplating on it










A closer view of the trail with flags is shown.










Here’s my version of its location using Google Earth.










I didn’t had the time to stop by and go to the ridge but descending down to Macasandig already provided me a glimpse of what to see… a valley with Balulang and Macanhan in the lower part and Uptown area in the upper part….SM City, Primavera Residences and even the newly inaugurated JCA Tech Complex can be seen clearly.




Source http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

Westwoods Village gate groundbreaking set March 22
damarre / March 14, 2013 / No Comment













The Gate Groundbreaking of Pueblo de Oro’s newest subdivision, Westwoods Village has been set on March 22, 2013.

Westwoods has at least 400 available units and sits on a 13.5-hectare lot, which is a portion of the 31-hectare property located at the Calaanan Valley section of the township. It it just beside San Agustin Valley Homes. The perspective of the gate is shown below.










The gate is special since it will become a lasting impression of what the subdivision is.



photo from facebook



Source http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

CDO realty & construction firm to construct new office building at Pueblo
damarre / March 14, 2013 / 2 Comments












A new 4-storey building will soon rise at Golden Glow North in Pueblo de Oro.

As posted in its facebook account, Cagayan de Oro-based Homechoice Planners Construction Corp. & RPM Realty is the building’s proponent.












Source http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

Century Properties boosts public float, widens capital structure
March 14, 2013 9:58am


Century Properties Group has increased its public float to 33.27 percent from 27.27 percent following an overnight equity deal, the company noted in a disclose to the Philippine Stock Exchange.

The company recently sold 800 million shares at P2.05 per share through a top up offering, that was oversubscribed by 2.4 times the offer size.

Macquarie Capital (Singapore) and Standard Chartered Securities arranged the equity transaction.

The company’s authorized capital now stands at 10 billion shares at a par value of P0.53 per share.

Proceeds from the offering will be used primarily to grow the company’s landbank in Metro Manila and expand projects in key select secondary cities outside Metro Manila.

Century Properties, which has been in the real estate business for 26 years, is eyeing a presence in Pampanga, Cebu and Cagayan De Oro. — VS, GMA News



Source: http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/


----------



## Bamboo88




----------



## mm17

uptown mode...


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

From Tucuman Projects & Construction



kubachrick said:


> This is the most boring city from all compilations even more than Cagayan de oro


Well each person has their own opinion about what or who is beautiful.


----------



## miko_06

hahahahahaha so pathetic...


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

I like the Tucuman projects and of course the CDO.


----------



## Bamboo88

Thank you


----------



## Bamboo88

The Loop by Camella, Limketkai Center

Check out the new condo project of Camella, in the heart of the city, just next to Limketkai Center.


----------



## Bamboo88

*TUNE HOTEL - Cagayan de Oro*






































*Photo By: Greg_Diaz*


----------



## Bamboo88

* PROJECT WATCH: Limketkai Gateway Tower as of April 11, 2013 **]*
DAMARRE / APRIL 11, 2013 / 26 COMMENTS
Here are latest photo updates of Limketkai’s 36-storey Gateway Tower taken early today.
The most significant development is the new curved section on the southeast portion of the building as shown. This forms the base of the hotel’s swimming pool which is located on the fourth floor as depicted on the rendering. You can probably see the building’s shape emerging.





































Photos below taken from Starbucks.




























The building’s north side is also progressing now on the 3rd floor.


----------



## Bamboo88

From UPTOWN 










To DOWNTOWN 










by mm17


----------



## Bamboo88

Some photos from Uptown, CDO... 

















*CDOICC*(Cagayan de Oro International Convention Center -above) And *Nanuri International School* (below)...


























*Alvarez Mansion*...








by mm17

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Seattle's Best Coffee*
It's coming to Mindanao shores.... Soon at Limketkai Center and Laguindingan International Airport








posted by: michael_ray








http://www.cdodev.com/2013/04/30/seattles-best-coffee-to-invade-northern-mindanao-soon/

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*J.CO Donuts & Coffee* will soon invade Mindanao








posted by eflex


posted by: jaysan81286

----------------------------------------------------------------------
FIRST *RUSTAN'S SUPERMARKET* IN MINDANAO

Walkathon... A Step Up To Healthier Living... Joins us for a Walkathon towards the FIRST RUSTAN'S SUPERMARKET IN MINDANAO 
Picture Courtesy of Tat Gualberto
posted by: jaysan81286


----------



## Bamboo88

*Seda Centrio brings world-class accommodations in Cagayan de Oro*
DAMARRE / MAY 3, 2013 / 2 COMMENTS












Despite being a major Philippine trading hub with the second busiest airport in Mindanao, Cagayan de Oro City in Misamis Oriental welcomed its first hotel designed to tap global travelers only last December.


Read more HERE.


Meanwhile, in his message during the Annual General Stockholders’ Meeting last April 17, 2013, Ayala Chairman Jaime Augusto Zobel de Ayala has reported that Seda Centrio has been performing better than they had anticipated…screen shot shown below.










Download Chairman’s Message HERE.

Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: One Oasis Cagayan de Oro*
DAMARRE / APRIL 27, 2013 / 3 COMMENTS
Filinvest Land Inc (FLI) has finally revealed its mid-rise building (MRB) project in the city, One Oasis Cagayan de Oro, a stylish and modern haven within the urban jungle, located right next to the NMPSA Shooting Range near Limketkai Center.
Below are pictures taken at the jobstreet.com job fair at Limketkai Mall today. These are just initial info as we may soon have clearer copies of the renderings of the project.

































photos by red archer of ssc


----------



## Bamboo88

*Camella to launch The Loop in mid-2013*
DAMARRE / APRIL 18, 2013 
Jerylle Luz C. Quismundo, Camella president, was quoted in an article stating that “Camella will be launching middle of this year a vertical project in Cagayan de Oro City”.
With all indications, she is talking about the twin 26-storey The Loop at Limketkai. By middle of 2013 means either May, June or July… in fact, flyers have been released as shown.


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Puregold Cagayan de Oro now rising*
damarre / April 29, 2013 / 8 Comments

*After months of demolition of the old Ororama Megacenter building, we can now see some vertical construction at the southern section of the property.*

As shown below, rebars are now steadily rising.





































There is still no rendering posted onsite so it’s still a big question what the building looks like. The huge billboard onsite instead states the name of the general contractor – ASIA STRUCTURAL DEVELOPER CORP.






































Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## lochinvar

Unless an Ayala type of development enters here, nothing much will happen in the Limketkai Center.


----------



## si_di_ow

lochinvar said:


> Unless an Ayala type of development enters here, nothing much will happen in the Limketkai Center.


Such development already entered the complex in my opinion. and I think it will be more than an ayala type development in the near future. They'll construct not just a building but an icon of cdo. LimKetKai center has been criticized by some before and it led them eating their words.


----------



## lochinvar

"They'll construct not just a building but an icon of cdo."

One building, even if it is an icon, does not make a CBD. You need at least 15 buildings but the area is too small for that. There are huge open space between the newly-built airport and CdeO. A new Ayala should be developed around Alubijid, Salvador or Opol just like what happened in Makati.


----------



## si_di_ow

lochinvar said:


> "They'll construct not just a building but an icon of cdo."
> 
> One building, even if it is an icon, does not make a CBD. You need at least 15 buildings but the area is too small for that. There are huge open space between the newly-built airport and CdeO. A new Ayala should be developed around Alubijid, Salvador or Opol just like what happened in Makati.


Ahh so you're referring to the number of buildings. hmmmm I dont know if cdo will have that at least 15 highrise buildings constructed in the whole city for the next 5 yrs. but, we're really hoping for that :colgate:


----------



## si_di_ow

But I think the place dont need to have at least 15 buildings just to be called cbd. Hmmm


----------



## michael_ray

lochinvar said:


> "They'll construct not just a building but an icon of cdo."
> 
> One building, even if it is an icon, does not make a CBD. You need at least 15 buildings but the area is too small for that. There are huge open space between the newly-built airport and CdeO. A new Ayala should be developed around Alubijid, Salvador or Opol just like what happened in Makati.


You need at least 15 buildings? Is that so? Source please.


----------



## JmSepe

lochinvar said:


> "They'll construct not just a building but an icon of cdo."
> 
> One building, even if it is an icon, does not make a CBD. You need at least 15 buildings but the area is too small for that. There are huge open space between the newly-built airport and CdeO. A new Ayala should be developed around Alubijid, Salvador or Opol just like what happened in Makati.


Hahaha, your statement makes me laugh so hard. My friend, limketkai is already at the CBD, what other CBD are you talking about. CBD is short for Central Business District, a place in the city where most of the business are located, a commercial center in short. Are you telling me Cagayan de Oro's downtown is not a CBD yet? hahahha :rofl: And excuse me, with or without Ayala, Limketkai is aimed ti transform its property into a world class business park, Ayala's entry to the market only justifies, the city's growing market that even Limketkai could not shoulder. And don't worry my friend, if your looking for a new Ayala development in the lands between CdO and the new airport, your wish will be granted soon, just stay tune here in SSC. :bash: And by the way, 15 clusters of buildings does not make a CBD, there can be 15 or even 20 residential towers in one complex, but that does not mean its the city's cbd. :lol:


----------



## nivramster

maybe what he meant about CBD is "Central Building District" and not Central Business District the reason why he said 15 buildings the least, is needed :lol::lol::lol: ^^


----------



## Bamboo88

by poyaks_akut


----------



## hilarion09

nice view ^^


----------



## mm17

Another Project in Uptown CDO...

Sunrise Subdivision Soon....

Sorry for the resolution, its just a phone..


----------



## Bamboo88

(phone cam)


----------



## Bamboo88

RANDOM SHOTS: Rustan’s Centrio officially opens
damarre / May 17, 2013 / 43 Comments



The public opening was set today but Rustan’s just couldn’t wait and last night, the largest and best Rustan’s Fresh (so far) opened at Centrio Mall in Cagayan de Oro City.

The event started with a program at the Activity Center. Photo below shows Bienvenido “Donnie” V. Tantoco III, Rustan’s Superstores Center, Inc. (RSCI) President delivering his message.



















A shot of the crowd with VIPs.


















































































A shot of the VIP group which includes Mayor-elect Oscar Moreno and some Ayala officials.




























Mayor-elect Oscar Moreno in his first public appearance since election day.



















A dance show…










…behold Kapamilya star Miss Iya Villania.














































She wowed the crowd with her dance moves…










as well as some acrobatic stunts…she certainly works out.





































After the program, the drum rolls lead to the supermarket’s main entrance.










Mayor-elect Oscar Moreno with Miss Cagayan de Oro Greanne Mendoza and Rustans President Donnie Tantoco.




























Just moments before the opening…And then it finally opened…at past 7:00pm.



















More photos below…
























































































































































































































































































I guess the entrance along CM Recto will be opened today…



















There were a lot of promos…
































































Next to open will be Robinsons…




Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## miko_06

when ang target date sa dept store


----------



## Bamboo88

PROJECT WATCH: New commercial complex now rising along Corrales Extension
damarre / May 15, 2013 / 2 Comments











There’s a new commercial complex now rising at the vacant lot across Capitol University.

Contrary to my previous post HERE, the development is not an expansion of Budgetel but a new commercial undertaking as shown. But maybe, a Budgetel expansion is also in the works. Based on the rendering, it’s a 2-storey structure fronting a landscape. Perhaps, they will retain the trees after all.










As shown in the following photos, installation of the structural steel frames have started.





































This development is on the right side on the Budgetel Driveway.




























With its proximity to a university, the tenants already have a target market.






















Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

PROJECT WATCH: The Loop at Limketkai update – sales office now rising
damarre / May 18, 2013 / 21 Comments













The Sales Office of the Loop at Limketkai is now rising.

As shown, large tarp is installed onsite at the parking lot beside Grand Caprice. Ground works are underway.










































































Meanwhile, tarps are now installed at the fenced lot of the project site. Launching is set soon.





























































Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## Bamboo88

Inquirer features Pueblo de Oro’s Westwoods
damarre / May 18, 2013 / 2 Comments



Today’s issue of the Philippine Daily Inquirer featured Pueblo de Oro’s Westwoods in a full page ad.

Read the feature below.











http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## red_archer

*Rustan’s biggest, best supermarket now serving Cagayan de Oro*
http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/index.php/news/regions/13685-rustan-s-biggest-best-supermarket-now-serving-cagayan-de-oro
Published on Sunday, 19 May 2013 19:01 Written by 

*CAGAYAN DE ORO CITY*—*True to its thrust of making quality affordable and accessible to everyone, the biggest and the best Rustan’s Supermarket is now open to “add value to life” in this “City of Golden Friendship.”*

After 43 long years in the business, Rustan’s finally opened its first store in Mindanao on Thursday through the Rustan’s Supermarket at the Ayala Centrio Mall.

*“It has taken us too long to open a store here and we decided to do it in a big way. That’s why the Rustan’s Supermarket we [have opened] tonight is the biggest Rustan’s Supermarket in the country,” said Bienvenido “Donnie” V. Tantoco III, president and CEO of Rustan’s Supermarket during the opening program Thursday night at the Ayala Centrio Mall activity center.*

Georgia “Jaja” Chiongbian-Rama, managing director of Bigseed Public Relations and Events, the public and media relations agency for Rustan’s, said the supermarket’s gross floor area is 4,186 square meter, while its gross selling area is 2,591 sq m.

Graced by the first public appearance and speaking engagement of Mayor-elect and outgoing Misamis Oriental Gov. Oscar “Oca” S. Moreno, the opening of Rustan’s Supermarket is “the fulfillment of the promise of making quality and freshness accessible to every customer,” said Rustan’s Supermarket Vice President Frances Yu.

“Rustan’s stands for quality and freshness. You will find here hard-to-find imported products, not found in regular supermarkets, from US, Europe and Asia…. We are also bringing here Rustan’s brand of customer service, which made us well-known for over 40 years, the kind of service that is very personalized customer service where every person, every customer is treated like a very special guest,” Yu told the BusinessMirror.

“It’s what Rustan’s is. We make quality affordable to everyone, not just the elite. We make aspirations affordable and accessible,” Tantoco said.

*Tantoco said they chose Cagayan de Oro to host the biggest and best Rustan’s Supermarket because “the city is the fastest growing economy in Mindanao [and in the entire Philippines for several years now] and there is so much opportunity here.”*

“The opportunity can carry a big Rustan’s Supermarket. There’s a big enough market for us to serve. We wanted to offer things that are not yet in the market and we needed space so we have the conventional grocery, what everybody has, and we needed additional space to put what the market doesn’t have. This will be our widest selection,” he said.

*“Cagayan de Oro is a very progressive, exciting and dynamic city right now. There’s a lot of development here. Most of the major retailers already have a presence here. The top three are already here, including us. So it’s high time we offer the people of Cagayan de Oro the Rustan’s brand of shopping experience,” said Yu.*

Rustan’s Supermarket Cagayan de Oro is the 36th supermarket and fourth to open this year. The Tantoco family invested $2.5 million to establish Rustan’s Supermarket here in the city, said Tantoco.

And with Moreno now at the “driver’s seat” in the city, Tantoco is “sure that more than maintaining [the growth momentum here] he is going to accelerate it.” This is why Rustan’s has already finalized and put in the pipeline the opening of more stores in the city.

*“Cagayan de Oro and Northern Mindanao have a very good economy. [People here are demanding] the kind of products and service that the Rustan’s brand is offering. [Now] is the right time. The place is so investor-friendly, easy to set up business. And people are very easy to train, very loyal, very dedicated,” he said.*

Tantoco said they will also be opening *Shopwise Hypermarket here this year *as well as *Wellcome inside the Grand Europa subdivision complex* in Lumbia, which Moreno is eyeing as “the new center of the new Cagayan de Oro.”

“That’s just the beginning. Because once we get into a city we want to grow our presence relatively very quickly,” he said,* adding that they also plan to establish stores in Laguindingan to serve the people there*, especially with the scheduled opening of the international-standard Laguindingan Airport on June 15.

*“We intend to open more stores in Mindanao and several more in Cagayan de Oro,” he said.*


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Jarenz

*The Riviera*


----------



## michael_ray

^^:applause:


----------



## Jarenz

*Pioneer House CDO*


----------



## mottymot_007

PROJECT WATCH: Tune Hotel to open July 19th
damarre / June 13, 2013 / 3 Comments




Tune Hotel’s first facility in Mindanao is finally set to open on July 19, 2013.

This has been confirmed at the company website with a countdown of the opening already posted as shown below.

Meanwhile, the hotel is almost done as exterior and finishing works are ongoing.









































































The large signage is visible from afar.























Source: http://www.cdodev.com/


----------



## mm17

*CAGAYÁN DE ORO | Avida Centrio II [ 29F | 33F | Res ]*


----------



## mm17

G-Galyx rightside..


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Centrio Tower now going 6th and 7th floors*
Dec 17th, 2014

source: http://www.cdodev.com/2014/12/17/project-watch-centrio-tower-now-going-6th-and-7th-floors/


----------



## mm17

CT As of 12-22-2014


----------



## Bamboo88

Centrio Tower as of 10 January 2015 by MM17


----------



## mm17

Ororama Carmen as of January-26-2015


----------



## treezaemm

*Lots for Sale near Limketkai and Lumbia (near SM)*

Hello, is there anyone who knows a developer interested in developing the following locations in Cagayan de Oro:

JR Borja Extension (4004 sq m) beside One Oasis and a few meters to Limketkai Centre.

Lumbia Highway (3977 sq m or 1025 sq m) beside Xavier Estates, in front of Gran Europa and a few meters from SM Mall. 

For enquiries please contact Candice or Teresa 0063 922 872 1037.

Thank you very much.


----------



## si_di_ow




----------



## mm17

*Gaisano Mall Puerto..*

*Puerto, Cagayan de Oro...*





































*Photo by: Gabby Bacarro.*


----------



## mm17

Photo by: *Rebecca Khiara Waived Bayking*


----------



## treezaemm

*Lots for Sale near Limketkai and Lumbia (near SM)*



treezaemm said:


> Hello, is there anyone who knows a developer interested in developing the following locations in Cagayan de Oro:
> 
> JR Borja Extension (4004 sq m) beside One Oasis and a few meters to Limketkai Centre.
> 
> Lumbia Highway (3977 sq m or 1025 sq m) beside Xavier Estates, in front of Gran Europa and a few meters from SM Mall.
> 
> For enquiries please contact Candice or Teresa 0063 922 872 1037.
> 
> Thank you very much.


 thank you


----------



## treezaemm

treezaemm said:


> Hello, is there anyone who knows a developer interested in developing the following locations in Cagayan de Oro:
> 
> JR Borja Extension (4004 sq m) beside One Oasis and a few meters to Limketkai Centre.
> 
> Lumbia Highway (3977 sq m or 1025 sq m) beside Xavier Estates, in front of Gran Europa and a few meters from SM Mall.
> 
> For enquiries please contact Candice or Teresa 0063 922 872 1037.
> 
> Thank you very much.


 Thank you.


----------



## Bamboo88

*The 24-storey CENTRIO TOWER now on the 9th floor *
photo by CDObserver


----------



## Bamboo88

*G Galyx Hotel(Foreground), Centrio Tower(Background) & Seda Hotel*


----------



## Gensanno

Gusto lang nako i-share
Credits to the owner


----------



## si_di_ow

thanks for sharing sir! i have been asking for photos of that angle :cheers:


----------



## si_di_ow

anyway, kanus-a kaha na tanggalon ang mga poste nga kahoy? and those spag wires, kung dli ilubong, iarrange nalang unta :colgate:


----------



## mm17

Kagahapon, Yesterday, Kahapon


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Centrio Tower now on 10th floor*





































*Read more at *cdodev.​


----------



## Bamboo88

*Ayala eyes Alveo project in CDO*








Ayala Land is set to bring its Alveo brand in Cagayan de Oro City with the launching planned in the second half of this year.

In a news article HERE, the proposed residential development is said to be part of four (4) project launches by Alveo Land Corporation set later in 2015.

When this materializes, all of Ayala’s residential brands as well as commercial developments are already present in the city namely:

Ayala Land Premier (Alegria Hills)
Avida Land Corp. (Centrio Tower, Aspira)
Amaia Land Corp. (Amaia Scapes CDO in Bulua)
BellaVita Land Corp. (Bella Vita CDO in Indahag)
Ayala Malls (Centrio)
Seda Hotels (Seda Centrio)
With regards to the location, there are no details yet but certainly, this will be revealed during the project launch.

Source: http://www.cdodev.com/2015/03/04/ayala-eyes-alveo-project-in-cdo/


----------



## si_di_ow

ct Al Jhon Rockwell Carambias​


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Panguil Bay Bridge Project to start soon*
http://www.cdodev.com/2015/09/14/project-watch-panguil-bay-bridge-project-to-start-soon/










Construction of the P5.1 billion 3.6-kilometer 2-lane Panguil Bay Bridge Project will soon start. This was announced by no less than President Benigno S. Aquino III during his recent visit to Tangub City in Misamis Occidental.

The bridge which will connect Tangub City and Tubod, the provincial capital of Lanao del Norte, will reduce travel time between Tangub and Tubod from the usual 2.5 hours to a mere 7 minutes. Also, also significantly improved will be the travel time from Cagayan de Oro and Iligan to the cities of Tangub, Ozamiz, Oroquieta, Dipolog, and Dapitan in Zamboanga de Norte. Read in full PNoy’s speech HERE.

Photos shown below during the event with the Panguil Bay Bridge project highlighted in the tarp on stage.










Shown below is the bridge and access roads route.










A replica of the bridge project was on display at Tangub’s Chritsmas Village.










Also, a billboard is now installed at the Access Road site as shown below.










The Panguil Bay Bridge Project is one of the major infrastructure developments in Northern Mindanao.

with photos by PNoy’s FB page, ice_fire and Blueleo of SSC


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: CityMall Bulua to spur development in Westbound area*
http://www.cdodev.com/2015/08/19/project-watch-citymall-bulua-to-spur-development-in-westbound-area/

For several years since the Westbound Terminal and Public Market was opened, there were little development in the surrounding areas except for the BIR Regional Office, the Montecarlo Fish Landing Complex and the UKC Warehouse.

Not until the coastal road was opened to traffic that investors have started to cache in on the vast economic potential of the area. The construction of CityMall Bulua right across the terminal and market complex is a start of good things to come. Shown below is the completion of the fencing of the Bulua property and the CityMall signage already posted. CityMall might not be as big as SM and Ayala but is advertised as a community mall catering to the surrounding community of the complex which could include Bulua, Bayabas and Kauswagan areas.










photos by mm17


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Blu Sands Beach Resort to open soon in Initao*
http://www.cdodev.com/2015/09/12/blu-sands-beach-resort-to-open-soon-in-initao/ 

A new beach development is now underway in the town of Initao in Misamis Oriental, a local favorite for beach goers and other vacationers spending quality time away from the bustling city life of Cagayan de Oro City.

Blu Sands Beach Resort, a modern resort will be opening soon.









Here are photos of the ongoing beach facility.11997890_516479761841539_602102719_n 11997223_516480045174844_1911448958_n

Here are some views of the beach front. Note the pool.





































Keep posted for updates.

photos courtesy of Elledana FQ


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Bria Flats to rise in Kauswagan*
Sep 24th, 2015 · 0 Comment

Bria Flats, a modern community of seven (7) four-storey condominium buildings will soon be rising in Cagayan de Oro City, somewhere in the inner residential enclave section of Barangay Kauswagan. As to the specific site, it will be revealed soon.

As shown in the following renderings, the buildings’ design is simple but the community will have amenities to enjoy modern living. The official launching of this project is tentatively set later this year. This follows the Bria Flats Mactan project which also has the same low-rise building design. Both projects are by Bria Homes Inc., a member of the MB Villar Group of Companies.



















BRIA FLAT BLDG. PIC

Keep posted for updates.

photos courtesy of Jone Jingco


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: MUST Student Center & Education Complex billboard now up*
http://www.cdodev.com/2015/09/08/project-watch-must-student-center-education-complex-billboard-now-up/

The billboard for the MUST Student Center and Education Complex is now up at the site.

As shown, this new iconic building will be on the left side of the campus opposite the Engineering and Architecture building. See a clearer image of the perpsective in our previous post HERE. Keep posted for updates.










photo by Eric Thor Santiago


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Seven Seas Waterpark and Resort set for completion next year*
http://www.cdodev.com/2015/09/07/project-watch-seven-seas-waterpark-and-resort-set-for-completion-next-year/

Seven Seas Waterpark and Resort, the world-class theme park located in Barra, Opol, Misamis Oriental is targeted for completion next year.

Shown below is the architect’s 3D rendition of the proposed facility. Not included is the one hectare parking area.










According to Engr. Elpie Paras in his Facebook account, this will be the first world class water park facility in the country, rivaling those presently in Singapore, Malaysia and Indonesia.

photo by Engr. Elpie Paras


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Primavera City billboard now onsite*
http://www.cdodev.com/2015/09/07/project-watch-primavera-city-billboard-now-onsite/


A billboard has been put up at the site of the proposed Primavera City near SM City Cagayan de Oro.

As shown, the perspective indicates two of the six mid-rise buildings will be constructed first while the rest including the high rise component will follow soon. Said project will be funded through the initial public offering (IPO) set by Italpinas Development Corp., also the developer of Primavera Residences.









http://i0.wp.com/www.cdodev.com/wp-...83920_421435013875721955_n.jpg?resize=615,346



photos by seventeen snapshots


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: One Oasis CDO on target to finish 1st building*
http://www.cdodev.com/2015/08/22/project-watch-one-oasis-cdo-on-target-to-finish-1st-building/

Filinvest Land Inc. (FLI) is on schedule to finish the first of five buildings of One Oasis Cagayan de Oro.

As shown, both interior and exterior works are now underway for the first building of the resort-style development. The 1st building is scheduled to be completed by the 3rd quarter of this year.










Below is the clubhouse. It only lacks some furniture and other accessories.




























Meanwhile, excavation for the pool is also ongoing.










One Oasis Cagayan de Oro is located along Lapasan-Camaman-an Road right beside Limketkai Center.


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: SM CDO2 Premier as of September 21, 2015*
http://www.cdodev.com/2015/09/21/project-watch-sm-cdo2-premier-as-of-september-21-2015/










Construction continues for SM’s second mall in Cagayan de Oro City. As shown in this quick photo update, the ground floor has started to take shape with the characteristic high ceiling now obvious.

With three tower cranes simultaneously operating, vertical works have been going on for long hours of the day….SM CDO 2 Premier is targeted for completion in early 2017. Keep posted.

photo by vincent tom udasco


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Avida Towers Aspira latest update*
http://www.cdodev.com/2015/08/28/project-watch-avida-towers-aspira-latest-update/

Ayala Land is still on bored piling works for the 29-storey Tower 1 of Avida Tower Aspira in Cagayan de Oro City.

Originally set to be completed in May 2016 as indicated in its website, we believe this will be reset at a later date based on the construction progress which is estimated to be around 16%. Still, this is so far the tallest under construction building in the city. Keep posted for further updates.










photo by Mike Sivintin Photography


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Centrio Tower now on 20th floor*
http://www.cdodev.com/2015/08/22/project-watch-centrio-tower-now-on-20th-floor/
Aug 22nd, 2015

Cagayan de Oro City has reached a major milestone in building construction with its first ever 20th floor with that of Centrio Tower.

As shown, contsruction of Ayala Land’s first high rise condominium development in the city is now progressing to the 20th and 21st floor.










Here’s a closer shot indicating the number of the floor.










Centrio Tower’s imposing figure is now observable especially for those coming from the west.










The city’s previous highest floor was 19th with Limketkai Luxe Hotel.


----------



## Bamboo88

*CENTRIO TOWER as of Today (September 24, 2015)*


----------



## mm17

7-eleven @ Petron, the 2nd 7-eleven branch in uptown, the 5th branch in the city. Its located along masterson avenue near in front of corpuz christi school.


----------



## mm17

As of 10/7/2015 MesaVerte Residences.

Photo by: Jiboy Hilarion.


----------



## mm17

Delayed post..

As of october-20-2015


----------



## Bamboo88

*Hospital-hotel-mall complex eyed in Lumbia*










Cagayan de Oro City Councilor Lourdes Candy Darimbang has disclosed that the Turkish government is proposing to construct a 750-bed capacity hospital, a geriatric center, hotel and shopping center within a 6.5 hectare lot in Barangay Lumbia. Said project is said to be implemented through a grant.

Read more Lito Rulona’s article at Gold Star Daily HERE.

photo for illustration only: net-find


----------



## si_di_ow

I hope it will materialize. It will be one of the biggest hospital in the city once done. A great help for kagay-anons and north mindanaons


----------



## mm17

today..


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

Around 4:40am in the morning..

Date taken: November-12-2015


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

s&r..


----------



## mm17

As of 11-25-2015 
SMCDO2 PREMIER.


----------



## mm17

*Photo by: Rob Bana Gunayan*


----------



## mm17

Ndht2 as of 11-25-2015


----------



## mm17

Ndht2 as of 11-28-2015 (9am)


----------



## southerntraveller

> Villar enters health care business with 1st hospital venture





> BILLIONAIRE Manuel B. Villar, Jr. has formalized its foray into the health care business as part of efforts to complete the services within its communities across the country.





> Possible areas for expansion are its Lakefront township in Parañaque; Balanga, Bataan; Malolos and San Jose del Monte, Bulacan; General Trias and Tanza, Cavite; Santo Tomas, Batangas; San Fernando, Pampanga; Naga, Camarines Sur; Talisay, Cebu; Davao and Cagayan de Oro.


http://www.bworldonline.com/content.php?section=Corporate&title=villar-enters-health-care-business-with-1st-hospital-venture&id=119536


----------



## mm17

yesterday..


----------



## mm17

8 storey Limketkai Gateway Tower 2 is now under construction.


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

As of 12-22-2015..


----------



## mm17




----------



## Bamboo88

Not relevant for this thread but still I wanna share it here 

*CONGRATS PIA ALONZO WURTZBACH! MISS UNIVERSE 2015! *











*http://www.missuniverse.com/*


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

*Closeouts Overruns Designer Outlet - Cagayan de Oro.*
*Located @ Corrales Avenue, formerly Chams bldg.*


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

*Seven Seas Waterpark and Resort.*

*As of February-7-2016*


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

*8 Storey LKK Gateway Tower-2 As of Feb-19-2016*










*SM Premier As of Feb-19-2016.*


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

The Loop as of March-11-2016


----------



## miko_06

finally after so many ceremonies, naka sugod na gyud....


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: One Oasis CDO turnover of 1st batch of units set March 19, 2016*
http://www.cdodev.com/2016/03/14/project-watch-one-oasis-cdo-turnover-of-1st-batch-of-units-set-march-19-2016/










When the first 60 units of Filinvest’s flagship project in Cagayan de Oro are formally turned over to their qualified owners on Saturday, March 19, 2016, they will not only be the first residents to enjoy a downtown condominium in the city: they will also be the first to enjoy the Resort-styled amenities designed along the project’s Asian Balinese motif.

Filinvest’s One Oasis Cagayan de Oro PhP 2-billion project rests on a 2.7 hectare property, located in the heart of downtown Cagayan de Oro in Brgy. Lapasan. To match its Asian Balinese theme, some 55 percent of its total land area is allocated for open space, wide roads and resort-styled amenities, a first in the city.

Foremost among these resort-styled amenities is the stand-alone, two-story Clubhouse which houses the Multi-Purpose Hall which is open to use by unit owners for social and business functions. Also ready for the first occupants is the Annex Building which houses the gym, two conference rooms good for twenty persons, and music room.

image001

A nearby adults and kiddies swimming pool will be ready for the enjoyment of the first unit owners in time for the summer break. A covered basketball court is all set and ready to go, along with the Children’s Play Area

For added safety and security, the entire One Oasis CDO complex is already secured by a concrete perimeter fence, electronic gates and bollards, and 24-hour security service and CCTV camera network.

The project will have about 1,300 units in five medium-rise condominium buildings. Each condominium building has seven to eight floors of residential units and a roof deck cum laundry area, two elevators for the residential floors and stairways , connecting all levels.

Each 2 bedroom and 1 bedroom residential units come with a balcony and laundry cage for drying. Parking slots for residential are available for sale on a first come, first served basis.

For more details, please visit Filinvest office at the ground floor, Bo’s Café Bldg., Don A. Velez St., 9000 Cagayan de Oro City or contact 0917-305-8888 or check its official page at facebook.com/oneoasis.cagayandeoro.


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: CityMall Bulua now rising*
Mar 14th, 2016 · 










Construction of CityMall Bulua has started. As clearly shown above, the mall’s main columns are now seen rising at the property.

Located right beside BIR Regional Office in Cagayan de Oro City and across the Westbound Terminal and Public Market, CityMall Bulua is one of two malls being constructed by DoubleDragon Properties Corp. The other one is in Iponan.

photo by mm17


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: SM CDO2 Premier as of February 21, 2016*
Feb 23rd, 2016 
http://www.cdodev.com/2016/02/23/project-watch-sm-cdo2-premier-as-of-february-21-2016/


Here are latest photo updates of the ongoing construction of SM CDO 2 Premier in Cagayan de Oro City.

Building works are now progressing up towards the 4th level. Shown below is the mall’s main entrance at the corner of CM Recto Avenue and Osmena Street.



















You can see the “hollow” section at the entrance.










Below is the mall’s current facade along CM Recto.










Red Planet Hotel is sandwiched by the mall. Note the ceiling height relative to the workers shown.










Below are photos along Osmena Street.



















Full blast construction is still ongoing at the interior part of the property.


----------



## Bamboo88

*RANDOM SHOTS: Ayala Land’s Centrio Mall, Hotel and Condominium Complex*
Mar 14th, 2016 ·
http://www.cdodev.com/2016/03/14/random-shots-ayala-lands-centrio-mall-hotel-and-condominium-complex/










Ayala Land’s first mixed-use development in Cagayan de Oro City is Centrio, a 3.7-hectare complex located in the city’s commercial business district.

The property houses a 3-level mall, a hotel (Seda) and a high-rise condominium which is now nearing completion. Centrio is the real estate firm’s 2nd project in the city with Alegria Hills located in Brgys. Upper Camaman-an and Indahag as the first.


----------



## Bamboo88

*RANDOM SHOTS: Latest city urbanscape at night*
Mar 14th, 2016 ·
http://www.cdodev.com/2016/03/14/random-shots-latest-city-urbanscape-at-night/


Here are a few recent shots of Cagayan de Oro City’s urban jungle at night.

With various ongoing vertical developments, the city’s progress will definitely change the landscape.


----------



## si_di_ow

Bamboo88 said:


> *RANDOM SHOTS: Latest city urbanscape at night*
> Mar 14th, 2016 ·
> http://www.cdodev.com/2016/03/14/random-shots-latest-city-urbanscape-at-night/


at this angle later this year siguro, makita na ang mesaverte, aspira and sm cdo2 multicom. :colgate:


----------



## si_di_ow

ug next year, hopefully ang loop :lol:


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

*March-17-2016

SMCDO2P*


----------



## mm17

*CAGAYÁN DE ORO | St. Francis Doctors Hospital and Medical Center [ 8F | hospital ]*


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

TL as of 4-26-2016


----------



## mm17

*CAGAYAN DE ORO | MUST Student Center and Education Complex [2T|8F|edu|u/c]*


----------



## BrayleeShi748

wow. it's looks amazing. thanks for sharing info.


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

Photo by: CDO Bloggers. 










Congratulations MesaVerte Residences


----------



## mm17

*MORE PHOTOS... CLICK HERE...
*









*2 towers ang e dungan pag construct.*










*Photo by: Jomar Figuracion.*


----------



## mm17

*CAGAYÁN DE ORO | ACE Medical Center [ 10F | hospital ]*


----------



## mm17

As of 6/9/2016

LKK Gateway Tower-2


----------



## mm17

sm cdo premier as of 6/9/16


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

Photo by: Project Lupad


----------



## mm17




----------



## mm17

as of 6/18/2016..


----------



## mm17

*Video by: Dan Albert*


----------



## Project LUPAD

Take a flight around Cagayan de Oro Coastal Road along the beautiful Macajalar Bay shoreline and see the construction progress from Gusa to Lapasan to Macabalan for July 2016 in 4K.


----------



## mm17

^^ hehehe... nag doble nah..


----------



## Project LUPAD

mm17 said:


> ^^ hehehe... nag doble nah..


Whoops! Sorry. Thanks for posting it first, mm17.


----------



## mm17

*CMB As of TODAY... 7/15/2016*










*Photo by: Mitch Mandac.*


----------



## mm17

as of 8/6/2016


----------



## phamlinhbnm

nice..my first time here.. thanks for the effort guys..


----------



## Bamboo88

*NEW DAWN HOTEL PLUS as of 10 August 2016
Taken at Ramon Chavez St. (Avida Towers Aspira site)*


----------



## Bamboo88

*AVIDA TOWERS ASPIRA as of 10 August 2016*


----------



## mm17

*Today... Primavera City as of 9/15/2016 @ exactly 2:20pm...*


----------



## mm17

Yesterday, Italpinas Development Corporation has finally made its mark with the Cornerstone Laying Ceremony of Primavera City at the Primavera City site, Macapagal Drive.
Following the ceremony was the official Primavera City Showroom Launch at the 2F Primavera Residences, Pueblo de Oro.
Congratulazioni, IDC!















































MORE PHOTOS CLICK HERE


----------



## Project LUPAD

Get a sneak peek of Hugo Skye Lounge construction update for November 2016 in 4K.

Hugo Skye Lounge is located in Indahag, Cagayan de Oro City, Misamis Oriental, Philippines. Hugo Skye Lounge is part of a larger development called Sierra del Oro.

http://www.projectlupad.com/hugo-skye-lounge-november-2016-progress-update-4k/


----------



## Project LUPAD

Enjoy the astonishing view of Cagayan de Oro from Eden’s Solace in 4K.

Eden’s Solace is located in Indahag, Cagayan de Oro City, Misamis Oriental, Philippines.

http://www.projectlupad.com/edens-solace-cagayan-de-oro-4k/


----------



## si_di_ow

^^ Highridge na pud unta :colgate:


----------



## rigorimpossible

Burger King in CDO, any news? Gasugod na sa Davao and Zamboanga na.


----------



## mm17

As of 11-25-2016


----------



## mm17

:cheers:


----------



## Project LUPAD

Take an aerial tour at the latest progress of the Balulang - Macasandig Bridge for December 2016 in 4K.

https://www.projectlupad.com/balulang-macasandig-bridge-december-2016-progress-update-4k/


----------



## Project LUPAD

A look back at some of the biggest developments in Northern Mindanao.


----------



## Project LUPAD

Watch the latest progress of the Agora drainage subterranean canal project as of January 2017.


----------



## Project LUPAD

Get a closer look at the latest progress of the Carmen drainage subterranean canal project as of January 2017.


----------



## Project LUPAD

Take an aerial tour at the latest progress of the Academy for International Education (AIE) as of January 2017.


----------



## Project LUPAD

Get a closer look at the Cagayan de Oro International Convention Center (CDOICC) as of January 2017.

https://www.projectlupad.com/intern...gayan-de-oro-january-2017-progress-update-4k/


----------



## van0220

Can somebody tell me if that Convention Center is operational or not. From the looks of the video, it seems that people are just swarming the perimeter of the edifice and that the building itself is not yet finished.....


----------



## si_di_ow

not


----------



## developnation

van0220 said:


> Can somebody tell me if that Convention Center is operational or not. From the looks of the video, it seems that people are just swarming the perimeter of the edifice and that the building itself is not yet finished.....


not operational, it is an abandoned project.


----------



## mm17

Primavera City Tower-A as of 2-5-2017​


----------



## mm17

TL as of 2-4-2017


----------



## mm17

Another new horizontal project located @ Uptown.


----------



## mm17

Last night...


----------



## mm17

Around 1:27 this afternoon...


----------



## mm17

As of 2-11-2017... 2 in 1










ATA-T1
NDPH


----------



## mm17

as of today... 2-12-2017..


----------



## mm17

21F


----------



## Project LUPAD

Watch the latest progress of the St. Francis Xavier Church as of February 2017.

https://www.projectlupad.com/st-francis-xavier-church-february-2017-progress-update-4k/


----------



## Project LUPAD

Watch the 60 minutes aerial compilation of Igpit Bridge heavy traffic.


----------



## Project LUPAD

AVP of the University of Science and Technology of Southern Philippines (USTP) formerly Mindanao University of Science and Technology (MUST). Featuring Cagayan de Oro, Claveria, Jasaan, Oroquieta, and Panaon campuses.


----------



## mm17

As of today... The Loop...


----------



## Project LUPAD

Take an aerial trip around Cagayan de Oro Coastal Road along the Macajalar Bay shoreline and see the construction progress from Gusa to Macabalan and vice versa as of June 2017 in 4K.

https://www.projectlupad.com/uncut-coastal-road-cagayan-de-oro-june-2017-progress-update-4k/


----------



## miko_06

Project LUPAD said:


> Take an aerial trip around Cagayan de Oro Coastal Road along the Macajalar Bay shoreline and see the construction progress from Gusa to Macabalan and vice versa as of June 2017 in 4K.
> 
> https://www.projectlupad.com/uncut-coastal-road-cagayan-de-oro-june-2017-progress-update-4k/


if mahuman na ang coastal road dako kaau na tabang sa traffic, tanan 1o dagko nga truck dara na, then baga kaau na ug nawong kanang gahi kaau,


----------



## miko_06

Is there any plan kaya nga ma relocate na ang mga namuyo sa dapit sa coastal road, medyo delikado na sila if dara na moagi ang dagko nga trucks...then hopefully e develop unta na as boulevard (landscapes, gardens, plant more trees and more)...


----------



## Project LUPAD

Take a glimpse at the latest progress of the Macasandig - Balulang Bridge as of July 2017.

https://www.projectlupad.com/macasandig-balulang-bridge-july-2017-progress-update/


----------



## Project LUPAD

The 20th Jollibee store in Cagayan de Oro is the largest to date. It’s also the 126th Jollibee store in Mindanao.

Source: https://www.projectlupad.com/largest-jollibee-cagayan-de-oro/


----------



## Project LUPAD

A look back at some of this year's biggest developments in Northern Mindanao in 4K.


----------



## Neutral!

I gold in this project. ORO is gold in Spanish.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREETINGS FROM THE PHILIPPINES*

*HAPPY BLESSED and PEACEFUL
NEW YEAR 2018 to EVERYONE !!!*
























































*WORLD's BEST 2017 NEW YEARS EVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*






*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2018 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*


























*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2017 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*





















*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2016 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*
















*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2014 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*






*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2013 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*











*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2012 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: MesaVerte Residences as of April 2018*
http://www.cdodev.com/2018/04/23/project-watch-mesaverte-residences-as-of-april-2018/

Construction of the 3-tower MesaVerte Residences located along Osmena Extension in Cagayan de Oro City continues with Tower 3 now progressing to the 8th floor.

As shown in these latest photo updates, exterior finishing is still ongoing for both Tower 1 and Tower 2 while Tower 3 is still on vertical construction mode.










This is the view from Gaisano Parking Lot.










Information gathered all units are reportedly sold out.



















Each residential tower has 15 storeys and commands a great view of the city’s main commercial business district on one side and the bay on the other side.










The 3-tower condominium project is Cebu Landmasters Inc.’s first undertaking in the city.










Guess what, the Cebu-based developer is hinting of another project in the city. Keep posted.


----------



## Bamboo88

*PROJECT WATCH: Aspira Tower 1 as of April 2, 2018*
http://www.cdodev.com/2018/04/02/project-watch-aspira-tower-1-as-of-april-2-2018/

Exterior painting is now ongoing for the 29-storey Aspira Tower 1 in Cagayan de Oro City.

As shown in the following latest photos, the high-rise condominium project of Ayala Land under the Avida brand is still working on its exteriors.










We still have no info as to the topping off ceremony, if there is one scheduled.



















Here’s a closer look showing ongoing construction on the top floor.










Exterior painting (color brown) is now ongoing.




























Here’s a different shot from another angle.










Keep posted.


----------



## Bamboo88

*Rockwell Land eyes Cagayan de Oro for expansion*
http://www.cdodev.com/2018/06/01/rockwell-land-eyes-cagayan-de-oro-for-expansion/









photo from https://arton.xavier-estates.com

ROCKWELL LAND CORPORATION, the property development arm of the Lopez group of companies, is looking to acquire properties in Cagayan de Oro for a hotel and integrated residential and resort development as part of its P5 billion capital expenditure for land acquisition over the next two years.

Rockwell Land is known for its Rockwell Center, a 15.5-hectare high-end mixed-use development in Makati with high rise office buildings, condominiums, a school and a shopping mall (Power Plant Mall). More details in the news article below.
https://business.mb.com.ph/2018/05/30/rockwell-land-gears-up-for-major-expansion/


----------



## Project LUPAD

Here’s the latest bird’s-eye view of the 660-meter Macabalan-Bonbon Bridge as of June 2018.

Source: https://www.projectlupad.com/macabalan-bonbon-bridge-as-of-june-2018/


----------



## Project LUPAD

Watch the latest progress update of the 660-meter Macabalan-Bonbon Bridge as of June 2018 in 4K.

https://www.projectlupad.com/macabalan-bonbon-bridge-june-2018-progress-update/


----------



## Project LUPAD

The country's largest passenger terminal building (PTB) as of July 2018.

According to the Department of Transportation, the passenger terminal building (PTB) in Cagayan de Oro Port is the biggest in the country.

Source: https://www.projectlupad.com/largest-passenger-terminal-building-in-the-philippines-as-of-july-2018/










For more details and photos: https://www.projectlupad.com/largest-passenger-terminal-building-in-the-philippines-as-of-july-2018/


----------



## Project LUPAD

After stalled for a decade, construction finally resumes on Cagayan de Oro International Convention Center. Watch the November 2018 progress update in 4K.

https://www.projectlupad.com/constr...after-a-decade-november-2018-progress-update/

The Cagayan de Oro International Convention Center was built in 2003 with an initial project cost of P349 Million. An additional cost of P149 Million is needed to finish the project. The project was conceptualized in 1998.


----------



## secret7

is this what I think it is?


----------



## Project LUPAD

Watch the latest progress update of the Cagayan de Oro International Convention Center set to be finished this month, December 2019.


----------



## Aerials

Ayala brand to launch a residential project in CDO. I will be attending the briefing.


----------



## red_archer

UPTOWN AND DOWNTOWN FEB 2021


----------



## Project LUPAD

*New Upper Carmen-Patag-Kauswagan Diversion Road as of August 2021*









New Upper Carmen-Patag-Kauswagan Diversion Road as of August 2021


Have you seen the new Upper Carmen-Patag-Kauswagan Diversion Road project lately? Here's the aerial survey of the diversion road as of August 2021. The 2-lane Upper Carmen-Patag-Kauswagan Diversion Road has a total length of 3.83 KM.




www.projectlupad.com


----------



## hirosan

may I ask if there are suppilers for shrink wrap cdo for smes?
planning to start a small business for my home made products.


----------

